# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 328 - صادر في 2/8/2001
أقر مجلس النواب،
وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه:
مادة وحيدة- صدق القانون المعاد بموجب المرسوم رقم 5328 تاريخ 20/4/2001 والمتعلق بأصول المحاكمات الجزائية كما عدله مجلس النواب.
يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

بعبدا في: 2 آب ‏2001
الإمضاء: اميل لحود
صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية 
رئيس مجلس الوزراء
الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري
رئيس مجلس الوزراء
الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1- يعنى قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية بتنظيم القضاء الجزائي وتحديد اختصاصه والإجراءات الواجب اتباعها في التحقيق والمحاكمة لديه واوجه الطعن في الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عنه.
كما يعنى بتنظيم الكشف على الوقائع الجرمية والأدلة عليها توسلاً لتطبيق القوانين الجزائية.

المادة 2- تقسم المحاكم الجزائية العادية إلى:
أ- قاض منفرد ينظر في جميع قضايا الجنح والمخالفات عدا ما استثني منها بنص خاص. لا تمثل النيابة العامة أمامه.
ب- محكمة استئناف تتألف كل غرفة من غرفها من رئيس ومستشارين. يمثل النيابة العامة لديها نائب عام استئنافي أو أحد المحامين العامين لدى محكمة الاستئناف أو النائب العام المالي أو أحد المحامين العامين لدى النيابة العامة المالية.
ج- محكمة تمييز تتألف كل غرفة من غرفها من رئيس ومستشارين. يمثل النيابة العامة لديها النائب العام التمييزي أو أحد المحامين العامين لدى محكمة التمييز.

المادة 3- تتألف دائرة التحقيق في كل محافظة من قاضي تحقيق أول ومن قاضي تحقيق أو أكثر وفقاً لما يحدده قانون القضاء العدلي.
تتولى غرفة من غرف محاكم الاستئناف المدنية مهام الهيئة الاتهامية في كل محافظة.

المادة 4- يحدد قانون القضاء العدلي الكيفية التي يتم بها تعيين القضاة العدليين وعدد غرف محكمة التمييز في العاصمة وعدد غرف محكمة الاستئناف وعدد القضاة المنفردين وقضاة التحقيق والمحامين العامين في كل من العاصمة والمحافظات والأقضية

الدعوى العامة والدعوى المدنية
المادة 5- إن دعوى الحق العام، الرامية إلى ملاحقة مرتكبي الجرائم والمسهمين فيها والى تطبيق العقوبات والتدابير في حقهم، منوطة بقضاة النيابة العامة المعنيين في هذا القانون. أما دعوى الحق الشخصي بالتعويض عن الضرر الناتج عن الجرائم فهي حق لكل متضرر.
كل شخص تقام عليه دعوى الحق العام يسمى مدعى عليه، ويسمى ظنينا إذا ظن فيه بجنحة ومتهماً إذا اتهم بجناية.

المادة 6- تتولى النيابة العامة مهام ممارسة دعوى الحق العام. ولا يجوز لها أن تتنازل عنها أو أن تصالح عليها. 
يجوز إقامة دعوى الحق الشخصي تبعاً لدعوى الحق العام أمام المرجع القضائي المقامة لديه هذه الدعوى، كما يجوز إقامتها على حدة أمام المرجع المدني.

المادة 7- للمتضرر من الجريمة أن يتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي أمام قاضي التحقيق الأول في الجناية والجنحة أو أمام القاضي المنفرد في الجنحة والمخالفة. وله أن ينضم إلى الدعوى العامة أمام محكمة الجنايات.
يحرك المتضرر بادعائه دعوى الحق العام إذا لم تحركها النيابة العامة. وله أن يرجع عن ادعائه الشخصي أو أن يصالح عليه دون أن يؤثر ذلك على الدعوى العامة إلا في الأحوال التي تسقط فيها الدعوى العامة تبعاً لسقوط دعوى الحق الشخصي.

المادة 8- إذا أقام المتضرر دعواه أمام القضاء المدني المختص فلا يجوز له العدول عنها وإقامتها أمام القضاء الجزائي ما لم تكن النيابة العامة قد حركت الدعوى العامة بتاريخ لاحق لادعائه أمام القضاء المدني، شرط أن لا تكون الدعوى المدنية قد فصلت بحكم نهائي.
على المرجع المدني أن يتوقف عن النظر في الدعوى المدنية إلى أن تفصل، بحكم مبرم، دعوى الحق العام، يبقى قضاء الأمور المستعجلة صالحاً لاتخاذ التدابير المستعجلة ولو أقيمت دعوى الحق الشخصي أمام القضاء الجزائي.

المادة 9- تقام الدعوى العامة أمام المرجع الجزائي الذي وقعت الجريمة ضمن نطاق دائرته أو التابع له محل إقامة المدعى عليه أو محل إلقاء القبض عليه.

المادة 10- تسقط دعوى الحق العام لسبب من الأسباب الآتية:
أ- بوفاة المدعى عليه.
ب- بالعفو العام.
ج- بمرور الزمن مدة عشر سنوات في الجناية وثلاث سنوات في الجنحة وسنة في المخالفة.
د- بسقوط دعوى الحق الشخصي في الحالات المنصوص عليها في القانون.
- يبدأ سريان مرور الزمن في الجرائم الآنية من تاريخ وقوعها. أما في الجرائم المستمرة أو المتمادية أو المتعاقبة فلا يبدأ إلا من تاريخ انتهاء الحالة الجرمية.
- يقطع كل عمل من أعمال الملاحقة أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة مرور الزمن على الدعوى العامة.
- إن الأسباب التي تقطع مرور الزمن على الدعوى العامة تقطعه أيضاً على دعوى الحق الشخصي. غير أن الأسباب التي تقطعه على دعوى الحق الشخصي لا تؤدي إلى قطعه على الدعوى العامة.
- يتوقف مرور الزمن عن السريان إذا استحال، بسبب قوة قاهرة، إجراء أي عمل من أعمال الملاحقة أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة، ويعود إلى السريان فور زوالها.
- لا تحول أحكام مرور الزمن المار ذكرها دون مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة ببعض الجنح والمخالفات.
- تتابع المحكمة الجزائية الواضعة يدها على الدعوى، في حال سقوط الدعوى العامة لسبب من الأسباب الأول المذكورة، النظر في دعوى الحق الشخصي. وعليها أن تقضي بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة إذا كانت ممنوعة قانوناً.
- إن مرور الزمن على دعوى الحق الشخصي يخضع للقانون المدني.
- تطبق أحكام قانون العقوبات على مرور الزمن على العقوبات المحكوم بها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 11* 
يقوم بوظائف النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز نائب عام يعاونه محامون عامون.
يتولى مهام النيابة العامة المالية لدى النيابة العامة التمييزية نائب عام يعاونه محامون عامون.
يقوم بوظائف النيابة العامة لدى محكمة الاستئناف نائب عام يعاونه محام عام أو أكثر.
يقوم بأعمال النيابة العامة لدى المحكمة العسكرية مفوض حكومة يخضع لسلطة النائب العام التمييزي يعاونه محام عام أو أكثر.

*المادة 12
*يرأس كل نائب عام دائرته ويوزع الأعمال الداخلة في اختصاصه على المحامين العامين الذين يعاونونه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة 13* ( معدلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 359 تاريخ 16/8/2001 )
مع مراعاة احكام المادة 79 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة وفي جميع الحالات التي تقتضي فيها الملاحقة الجزائية ترخيصا او موافقة من اي مرجع غير قضائي، وفي حال الخلاف بين هذا المرجع وبين النيابة العامة المالية الاستئنافية او النيابة العامة او مفوض الحكومة لدى المحكمة العسكرية، يكون للنائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز خلافا لاي نص عام او خاص، امر البت نهائيا في هذا الموضوع.
*نص المادة 13 قبل التعديل* :
_" يرأس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز نائب عام يعين بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. يعاونه محامون عامون.
تشمل سلطة النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز جميع قضاة النيابة العامة بمن فيهم مفوض الحكومة لدى المحكمة العسكرية. وله أن يوجه إلى كل منهم تعليمات خطية أو شفهية في تسيير دعوى الحق العام. إنما يبقى لهم حرية الكلام في جلسات المحاكمة.
يحيل على كل منهم، حسب اختصاصه، التقارير والمحاضر التي ترده بصدد جريمة ما ويطلب إليه تحريك دعوى الحق العام فيها.
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 79 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة وفي جميع الحالات التي تقتضي فيها الملاحقة الجزائية ترخيصاً أو موافقة من أي مرجع غير قضائي، وفي حال الخلاف بين هذا المرجع وبين النيابة العامة الاستئنافية أو النيابة العامة المالية أو مفوض الحكومة لدى المحكمة العسكرية، يكون لمحكمة الاستئناف المدنية المختصة في غرفة المذاكرة، خلافاً لأي نص عام أو خاص، أمر البت نهائياً في هذا الموضوع."_
*المادة 14* ( أضيفت الفقرة الثانية وفقاً للقانون رقم 359 تاريخ 16/8/2001 )
لوزير العدل أن يطلب إلى النائب العام التمييزي إجراء التعقبات بشأن الجرائم التي يتصل خبرها بعلمه.
ولهذا الاخير عند الاقتضاء الحق باجراء التحقيق مباشرة او بواسطة معاونيه من قضاة النيابة العامة الملحقين به او افراد الضابطة العدلية التابعين له دون ان يكون له حق الادعاء.
*المادة 15
*للنائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز أن يراقب موظفي الضابطة العدلية في نطاق الأعمال التي يقومون بها بوصفهم مساعدين للنيابة العامة. له أن يوجه إلى رؤسائهم ما يراه من ملاحظات في شأن أعمالهم الموصوفة آنفاً، وأن يطلب من النائب العام الاستئنافي أو النائب العام المالي أو مفوض الحكومة لدى المحكمة العسكرية أن يدعي بحق من يرتكب جرماً جزائياً منهم في أثناء قيامه بوظيفته أو في معرض قيامه بها دون أن يطلب إذناً بملاحقته. ويكون القضاء العدلي هو الصالح للنظر في هذا الجرم رغم كل نص مخالف.
*المادة 16* 
على كل من النائب العام الاستئنافي والنائب العام المالي ومفوض الحكومة لدى المحكمة العسكرية ومدير عام قوى الأمن الداخلي ومدير عام الأمن العام ومدير عام أمن الدولة أن يبلغوا النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز عن الجرائم الخطرة التي علموا بها وأن يتقيدوا بتوجيهاته في شأنها.
له أن يطلع على ملف التحقيق الذي يتولاه أحد قضاة التحقيق وأن يطلب من النائب العام المختص إبداء المطالعة التي تتوافق مع توجيهاته الخطية.
له أن يوجه تنبيهاً إلى أحد قضاة النيابة العامة بسبب ما يعزوه إليه من تقصير في عمله أو أن يقترح على هيئة التفتيش القضائي إحالته أمام المجلس التأديبي.
*المادة 17* 
يتولى النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز الأعمال الآتية :
أ- طلب نقض الأحكام والقرارات الجزائية وفقاً للأصول المحددة في هذا القانون.
ب- طلب تعيين المرجع وطلب نقل الدعوى من محكمة إلى أخرى.
ج- الادعاء بالجرائم المحالة إلى المجلس العدلي. 
د- الادعاء بالجرائم التي يرتكبها القضاة سواء أكانت ناشئة عن الوظيفة أم خارجة عنها.
هـ- تمثيل النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز والمجلس العدلي.
و- إعداد ملفات استرداد المجرمين وإحالتها على وزير العدل مشفوعة بتقاريره.
ز- وضع تقرير مفصل يرفق بملف المحكوم بالإعدام عند إحالته على لجنة العفو الخاص.
ح- سائر المهام والصلاحيات الوارد ذكرها في هذا القانون وفي غيره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 18-  يجري تعيين النائب العام المالي بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل.
يتمتع النائب العام المالي، في حدود المهام المحددة له في هذا القانون، بالصلاحيات العائدة للنائب العام التمييزي.
المادة 19-  يتولى النائب العام المالي مهام الملاحقة في الجرائم الآتية:
أ- الجرائم الناشئة عن مخالفة أحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم في مختلف المرافق والمؤسسات العامة والبلديات بما فيها الضرائب الأميرية والبلدية والرسوم الجمركية ورسوم المخابرات السلكية واللاسلكية.
ب- الجرائم الناشئة عن مخالفة القوانين المصرفية والمؤسسات المالية والبورصة ولا سيما المنصوص عليها في قانون النقد والتسليف.
ج- الجرائم الناشئة عن مخالفة قوانين الشركات المساهمة وجرائم الشركات المتعددة الجنسية.
د- الجرائم التي تنال من مكانة الدولة المالية أو السندات المصرفية اللبنانية أو الأجنبية المتداولة شرعاً أو عرفاً في لبنان وجرائم تقليد وتزييف وترويج العملة والإسناد العامة والطوابع وأوراق الدمغة.
هـ جرائم اختلاس الأموال العمومية.
و- جرائم الإفلاس.
المادة 20-  لا تجري الملاحقة في الجرائم المصرفية الناجمة عن مخالفة قانون النقد والتسليف إلا بناءً على طلب خطي من حاكم مصرف لبنان.
لا تجري الملاحقة في المخالفات المتعلقة بالرسوم الجمركية إلا بناءً على طلب خطي من مدير عام الجمارك. في الحالات التي يحق فيها للإدارة المختصة أن تجري مصالحة مع المدعى عليه تسقط دعوى الحق العام إذا جرت المصالحة قبل صدور الحكم. يتوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا جرت المصالحة بعده ما لم يرد نص قانوني مخالف.
المادة 21-  يمارس النائب العام المالي صلاحياته المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تحت إشراف النائب العام التمييزي، ضمن الأصول والقواعد التي يطبقها النائب العام الاستئنافي والمحددة في هذا القانون وفي القوانين المالية.
تشمل هذه الصلاحيات جميع الأراضي اللبنانية. وله في هذا المجال أن يطلب، بواسطة النائب العام التمييزي، من النائب العام الاستئنافي في كل المحافظات تحريك دعوى الحق العام أمام قضاة التحقيق أو الادعاء مباشرة أمام المحاكم المختصة.
المادة 22-  للنائب العام المالي أن يستعين بالاختصاصيين في الشؤون المصرفية والضريبية والمالية، بعد أن يحلفهم يمين الخبرة القانونية، للقيام بالمهام التقنية والفنية التي يكلفهم بها ما لم يكونوا من الخبراء المحلفين.
للنائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز أن يطلب تلقائياً أو بناءً على طلب النائب العام المالي، بواسطة وزير العدل إلى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء، تكليف هيئة التفتيش المركزي إجراء أي تحقيق في القضايا المالية المناط به أمر النظر فيها.
المادة 23-  تتولى النيابة العامة المالية مسك سجل عدلي خاص يتعلق بجميع الشركات المعنية بالمرسوم رقم 3094 تاريخ 25/1/1993. تدون فيه كل الأحكام الجزائية الصادرة في حقها.
على رؤساء الأقلام لدى المحاكم المختصة إبلاغ النيابة العامة المالية عن كل حكم جزائي صدر أو يصدر في حق الشركة بغية تدوينه، في السجل العدلي الخاص بالشركات، في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدوره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - مهام النيابة العامة الاستئنافية
المادة 24- النيابة العامة الاستئنافية مكلفة:
أ- استقصاء الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجنحة أو الجناية وملاحقة المسهمين في ارتكابها. لها أن تطلب مباشرة معاونة القوى الأمنية عند إجراء مهامها.
عليها، حال علمها بوقوع جريمة خطرة، أن تخبر فوراً النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز وأن تنفذ تعليماته.
ب- تحريك دعوى الحق العام ومتابعتها.
ج- تمثيل النيابة العامة لدى محاكم الاستئناف والجنايات وتنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عنها.
د- إصدار بلاغ بحث وتحر، في حال عدم العثور على الشخص المشكو منه أو المشتبه فيه أو جهل محل إقامته، يتضمن كامل هويته والجرم المسند إليه.
- عند تنفيذ بلاغ البحث والتحري يتوجب الاتصال فوراً بالنيابة العامة التي أصدرته.
- يسقط بلاغ البحث والتحري حكماً بعد مرور عشرة أيام على تاريخ صدوره إلا إذا قرر النائب العام تمديده لمهلة ثلاثين يوماً يسقط بعدها حكماً.
هـ-إسقاط الأحكام الجزائية أو منع أو تعليق تنفيذها وفقاً لأحكام المادة 147 من قانون العقوبات.
و- سائر المهام الموكولة إليها في هذا القانون وفي القوانين الأخرى.
للمحامي العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف أن يقوم بمهام النائب العام الاستئنافي المحددة في هذا القانون.
المادة 25- تطلع النيابة العامة على الجرائم بوسيلة أو أكثر من الوسائل الآتية:
أ- التحقيقات التي تجريها بنفسها.
ب- التقارير التي تردها من السلطة الرسمية أو من موظف علم بوقوع جريمة أثناء قيامه بوظيفته أو في معرض أو مناسبة قيامه بها. وله حق إجراء التحقيق في الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة دون الحق بالإدعاء.
ج- الاستقصاءات الأولية التي تقوم بها الضابطة العدلية عند تكليفها بتقصي الجرائم والمحاضر التي تضعها عند علمها بوقوعها.
د- الشكاوى والإخبارات التي تردها مباشرة أو بواسطة النيابة العامة التمييزية أو مساعديها.
هـ- أي وسيلة مشروعة تتيح لها الحصول على معلومات عن الجريمة.
المادة 26- تدعي النيابة العامة الاستئنافية بالجريمة وتحدد أسماء المدعى عليهم. ولها أن تدعي في حق مجهول أمام قاضي التحقيق فتحرك بادعائها الدعوى العامة.
المادة 27-  يقصد بالشكوى تلك التي تصدر عن شخص متضرر أو وكليه أما الأخبار فمصدره مخبر علم بالجريمة أو سمع عنها. لا يقبل أخبار إلا إذا ورد خطياً ومذيلاً بتوقيع واضعه أو وكيله.
يجب أن يذكر في كل من الشكوى أو الأخبار اسم الشاكي أو المخبر، بشكل واضح وكامل، ومحل إقامته.
المادة 28-  على كل شخص شاهد اعتداء على الأمن العام أو على سلامة الإنسان أو حياته أو ملكه أن يخبر بذلك النائب العام الاستئنافي أو أحد مساعديه التابع له محل وقوع الجريمة أو محل إلقاء القبض على مرتكبها أو محل إقامته. أن امتنع دون عذر مشروع عن الأخبار فيلاحق أمام القاضي المنفرد الجزائي التابع له محل وقوع الجريمة ويعاقب بغرامة حدها الأدنى مايتا ألف ليرة والأقصى مليونا ليرة.
الفصل الثاني - إجراءات النيابة العامة في الجريمة المشهودة
المادة 29-  تعد الجريمة مشهودة:
أ- الجريمة التي تشاهد عند وقوعها.
ب- الجريمة التي يقبض على فاعلها أثناء أو فور ارتكابها.
ج- الجريمة التي يلاحق فيها المشتبه فيه بناء على صراخ الناس.
د- الجريمة التي يتم اكتشافها فور الانتهاء من ارتكابها في وقت تدل آثارها عليها بشكل واضح.
هـ- الجريمة التي يضبط فيها مع شخص أشياء أو أسلحة أو أوراق يستدل منها على أنه مرتكبها، وذلك في خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة من وقوعها.
المادة 30-  تنزل منزلة الجريمة المشهودة تلك التي تقع داخل بيت فيطلب صاحبه أو أحد شاغليه، في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ اكتشافها، من النيابة العامة التحقيق فيها سواء أكانت جناية أو جنحة.
المادة 31-  إذا وقعت جناية مشهودة فعلى النائب العام أو المحامي العام أن ينتقل، فور إبلاغه عنها، إلى مكان وقوعها وأن يحيط قاضي التحقيق الأول أو قاضي التحقيق المناوب علماً بانتقاله دون أن يكون ملزماً بانتظاره ليباشر القيام:
أ- بتنظيم محضر يثبت فيه ما شاهده من آثارها ويصف مكان وقوعها وما ظهر له من دلائل على الظروف التي حصلت فيها.
ب- بضبط الأسلحة وسائر المواد الجرمية المستعملة في ارتكابها وجميع الأشياء التي تساعد على كشف الحقيقة، وباستجواب المشتبه فيه عن الأشياء المضبوطة بعد عرضها عليه.
ج- بالاستماع إلى الأشخاص الذين شاهدوا الجريمة أو توافرت لديهم معلومات عنها بعد تحليفهم يمين الشاهد القانونية.
تدون كل إفادة في محضر يوقعه النائب العام أو المحامي العام والكاتب والشاهد. عند تمنع هذا الأخير عن التوقيع يشار إلى ذلك في المحضر.
المادة 32- للنائب العام أو المحامي العام أن يمنع من وجد في مكان وقوع الجناية من مغادرته. من يخالف قرار المنع يلاحق أمام القاضي المنفرد التابع له محل وقوع الجريمة ويعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين مايتي ألف ومليوني ليرة.
إذا وجد، بين الحضور شخص توافرت فيه شبهات قوية فيأمر بالقبض عليه ويستجوبه ويبقيه محتجزاً على ذمة التحقيق مدة لا تزيد عن أربع وعشرين ساعة (عدلت هذه المدة لتصبح ثماني وأربعين ساعة وفقاً للقانون رقم 359 تاريخ 16/8/2001) ما لم ير أن التحقيق يحتم مهلة إضافية فيقرر تمديد احتجازه مدة مماثلة. وللمستجوب أن يستعين بمحام لحضور استجوابه. وله، أثناء احتجازه، أو لوكيله أو لأي فرد من عائلته أن يطلب عرضه على طبيب لمعاينته فيعين النائب العام أو المحامي العام طبيباً فور تقديم الطلب إليه. على الطبيب أن يجري المعاينة دون حضور أي من الضباط العدليين ومعاونيهم. وعليه أن يرفع تقريره إلى من كلفه بمهمة المعاينة وأن يسلم المدعى عليه نسخة عنه في مهلة لا تتجاوز الأربع والعشرين ساعة.
إذا استطاع المشتبه فيه أن يتوارى عن الأنظار أو لم يكن حاضراً عند بدء التحقيق أصدر النائب العام أو المحامي العام مذكرة بإحضاره. وعندما يحضر أمامه يستجوبه في الحال.
لا يعد الأخبار سبباً كافياً لإصدار مذكرة الإحضار في حق من له مقام معروف.
تتوقف الإجراءات المختصة بالجناية المشهودة بعد انقضاء مهلة ثمانية أيام على البدء بها.
المادة 33- للنائب العام أن يدخل إلى منزل المشتبه فيه للتفتيش عن المواد التي يقدر أنها تساعد على إنارة التحقيق. له أن يضبط ما يجده منها وينظم محضراً بما ضبطه واصفاً إياه بدقة وتفصيل وأن يقرر حفظ المواد المضبوطة بحسب طبيعتها ويجري التفتيش بحضور المشتبه فيه أو المدعى عليه. إن لم يكن حاضراً أو تمنع عن الحضور أو كان متوارياً عن الأنظار فيجري التفتيش بحضور وكيله أو اثنين من أفراد عائلته الراشدين أو شاهدين يختارهما النائب العام.
- بعد إتمام عملية التفتيش وضبط المواد يعرض النائب العام على المشتبه فيه أو المدعى عليه أو وكيله أو من سبق ذكرهم المواد المضبوطة ويطلب من كل منهم التوقيع على المحضر الذي يثبتها فإن امتنع فيشير إلى ذلك في المحضر.
- إذا وجد النائب العام أثناء التفتيش أشياء ممنوعة فيضبطها وإن لم تكن من المواد الناتجة عن الجريمة أو المستعملة فيها أو المتعلقة بها وينظم محضراً بها على حدة.
- للنائب العام أن يكلف ضابطاً عدلياً بإجراء التفتيش في منزل المشتبه فيه أو المدعى عليه تحت إشرافه ومراقبته ووفقاً للأصول التي يتبعها النائب العام نفسه.
- لا يجوز الدخول إلى المنازل للتفتيش أو البحث عن الجاني إلا بين الساعة الخامسة صباحاً والثامنة ليلاً. ما لم يوافق صاحب المنزل صراحة على ذلك خارج هذه الفترة. غير أن للنائب العام أو للضابط العدلي المكلف أن يجري التفتيش والبحث عن المشتبه فيه في أي وقت في الأماكن العامة أو في المنازل التي اكتسبت هذا الطابع بفعل الممارسة.
المادة 34- إذا استلزمت طبيعة الجريمة أو آثارها الاستعانة بخبير أو أكثر لجلاء بعض المسائل التقنية أو الفنية فيعين النائب العام الخبير المختص ويحدد مهمته بدقة.
- إذا كانت حالة المجني عليه تستلزم المعاينة الطبية أو التشريح فيستدعي النائب العام الطبيب الشرعي أو الطبيب المختص ويكلفه بالمهمة المطلوب تنفيذها بدقة ووضوح.
- لا يباشر الخبير أو الطبيب مهمته إلا بعد أن يحلف اليمين بأن يقوم بها وفق ما يفرضه الضمير والشرف.
- لا يحق له أن يتجاوز المهمة المحددة له. بعد أن ينجزها يضع تقريراً يذكر فيه المرجع الذي عينه والمهمة المحددة له والإجراءات التي قام بها والنتيجة التي خلص إليها.
المادة 35- يقوم النائب العام بأي إجراءات تحقيقية أخرى يراها ضرورية لجمع المعلومات المفيدة عن الجناية ولتوفير الأدلة عليها ولكشف فاعليها أو المتدخلين فيها. يجب أن تكون الإجراءات مشروعة وغير مشوبة بعيوب الإكراه المعنوي أو المادي.
عليه أن يثبت في المحاضر التي يضعها جميع الإجراءات التي قام بها وأن يحدد في هذه المحاضر وقت بدء الإجراء ووقت انتهائه وكل وسيلة استعملت في تنفيذه. ثم يوقع كل محضر من المحاضر مع الكاتب الذي استعان به.
المادة 36- على النائب العام أن يتوقف عن متابعة تحقيقاته في الجريمة المشهودة عند حضور قاضي التحقيق وأن يسلمه المحاضر التي نظمها والمواد التي ضبطها ما خلا منها تلك التي لا تتعلق بالجريمة والتي صار ضبطها لكونها ممنوعة بطبيعتها. عليه أن يدعي أمامه بالجريمة المرتكبة في حق من توافرت الأدلة أو الشبهات حول إسهامه في ارتكابها. إذا انقضت مهلة الحالة المشهودة دون أن يحضر قاضي التحقيق فعلى النائب العام أن ينهي تحقيقاته فيها ويحيل الأوراق إلى قاضي التحقيق مشفوعة بادعائه.
المادة 37- على القاضي المنفرد، عند وقوع جريمة مشهودة ضمن نطاق دائرته، أن ينتقل إلى المكان لمباشرة التحقيق فيها، إذا لم يحضر إليه النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق، وأن يتبع الأصول المقررة للنائب العام في هذا المجال. يتوقف عن متابعة تحقيقاته عند حضور أي منهما. عندما يكمل تحقيقاته يحيلها إلى النائب العام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 38- يقوم بوظائف الضابطة العدلية، تحت إشراف النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز، النواب العامون والمحامون العامون.
يساعد النيابة العامة، ويعمل تحت إشرافها في إجراء وظائف الضابطة العدلية، كل في حدود اختصاصه المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون وفي القوانين الخاصة به، الآتي ذكرهم:
1- المحافظون والقائمقامون.
2- مدير عام قوى الأمن الداخلي وضباط قوى الأمن الداخلي والشرطة القضائية والرتباء العاملون في القطاعات الإقليمية ورؤساء مخافر قوى الأمن الداخلي.
3- مدير عام الأمن العام وضباط الأمن العام ورتباء التحقيق في الأمن العام. ومدير عام أمن الدولة، ونائب المدير العام، وضباط أمن الدولة ورتباء التحقيق في أمن الدولة.
4- مختارو القرى.
5- قادة السفن البحرية وقادة الطائرات والمركبات الجوية.
المادة 39- لنواطير القرى وموظفي المراقبة في وزارة الصحة ومراقبي الأحراج وحماية المستهلك وللموظفين المختصين بالرقابة في الجمارك وإدارة حصر التبغ والتنباك وفي المرافئ والمطارات وفي وزارة السياحة وللحراس الليليين أن يضبطوا، كل في حدود اختصاصه ووفق الأنظمة المنوط به تطبيقها، المخالفات ويثبتوها في محاضر منظمة أصولاً ويودعوها القاضي المنفرد المختص.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 40- تقوم الضابطة العدلية في الجريمه المشهودة بالاجراءات التي يقوم بها النائب العام عندما يتعذر عليه مباشرتها بنفسه، وعلى الضابط العدلي ان يراعي في اجراءته الاصول التي حددها القانون للنائب العام عند توليه التحقيق في الجريمة المشهودة0 
كما تقوم الضابطة العدلية، خارج الجريمة المشهودة بتكليف النيابة العامة، باستقصاء الجرائم، من نوع الجناية ألجناية أو الجنحة، موضوع الشكاوى والاخبارات التي تحيلها اليها النيابة العامة.
الفصل الاول - اجراءات الضابطة العدلية في الجريمة المشهودة
المادة 41- إذا وقعت جريمة مشهودة ينتقل الضابط العدلي فوراً إلى مكان حصولها ويبلغ النائب العام المختص بها. ويحافظ على الآثار والمعالم والدلائل القابلة للزوال وعلى كل ما يساعد على جلاء الحقيقة. يضبط الأسلحة والمواد المستعملة في الجريمة أو الناتجة عنها. يستمع إلى الشهود دون تحليفهم اليمين. يقوم بالتحريات ويقبض على من تتوافر شبهات قوية حول ارتكابه الجريمة أو إسهامه فيها ويجري التفتيش في منزله ويضبط ما يعثر عليه من مواد جرمية أو أشياء ممنوعة. يستعين بالخبرة عند الاقتضاء. له أن يستجوب المشتبه فيه شرط أن يدلي بأقواله بإرادة واعية حرة ودون استعمال أي وجه من وجوه الإكراه ضده. إذا التزم الصمت فلا يجوز إكراهه على الكلام.
على الضابط العدلي الذي يتولى التحقيق في الجريمة المشهودة أن يطلع النائب العام المختص على مجرياته وأن يتقيد بتعليماته.
إذا كلف النائب العام المختص الضابط العدلي ببعض الأعمال التي تدخل ضمن صلاحيته فعليه أن يتقيد بمضمون التكليف.
المادة 42- إذا كانت الجريمة المشهودة من نوع الجناية، وكانت ضرورات التحقيق تستلزم الإبقاء على المشتبه فيه محتجزاً مدة أطول، فإن تمديد المهلة حتى ثمانِ وأربعين ساعة (عدلت هذه المدة لتصبح أربعة أيام على الأكثر وفقاً للقانون رقم 359 تاريخ 16/8/2001) على الأكثر يتم بقرار خطي معلل من النائب العام الاستئنافي الذي يصدره بعد إطلاعه على الملف وتثبته من مبررات التمديد. يحق للمشتبه فيه أو لوكيله أو لأي فرد من عائلته أن يطلب في خلال المهلة الإضافية تكليف طبيب لمعاينته. وعلى النائب العام أن يعين الطبيب المختص فور تقديم الطلب إليه وعلى الطبيب أن يجري المعاينة دون حضور الضابط العدلي وأن يقدم تقريره إلى النائب العام أثر ذلك في مدة لا تتجاوز الأربع والعشرين ساعة. في مطلق الأحوال تحسم مدة الاحتجاز من العقوبة التي قد يحكم بها. 
يلتزم الضابط العدلي في جميع الإجراءات التي يقوم بها بالسرية التامة. إذا ثبت إفشاؤه مضمون ما ضبطه من وثائق أو رسائل أو أي من الأسرار التي يحرص المشتبه فيه على إبقائها مكتومة فيلاحق أمام القاضي المنفرد الجزائي الذي يقع ضمن دائرته الفعل المشكو منه ويعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من مايتي ألف إلى مليوني ليرة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
المادة 43- إذا رأى الضابط العدلي أن ثمة أوراقاً أو أشياء تفيد التحقيق موجودة لدى شخص لم تتوافر شبهات قوية ضده فيكون للنائب العام أو لقاضي التحقيق، دون الضابط العدلي، أن يجري التفتيش في منزل هذا الشخص ما لم يوافق هذا الأخير دون إكراه على أن يقوم الضابط العدلي بالتفتيش.
كل تفتيش تجريه الضابطة العدلية في أحد المنازل، خلافاً للأصول التي حددها القانون للنائب العام في الجناية المشهودة، يكون باطلاً. يتعرض الضابط العدلي الذي يدخل المنزل، خلافاً لهذه الأصول ويجري التفتيش فيه، للملاحقة بالجنحة المنصوص عليها في المادة 370 من قانون العقوبات غير أن الإبطال في هذا الشأن يقتصر على المعاملة الباطلة ولا يتعداه إلى سائر إجراءات التحقيق.
المادة 44- إذا حضر النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق فيتوقف الضابط العدلي عن متابعة إجراءاته ما لم يكلفه أحدهما خطياً بمتابعتها. يمكن أن يشمل التكليف استجواب المشتبه فيه.
لا يحق للضابط العدلي، بعد انتهاء حالة الجريمة المشهودة، أن يجري أي تحقيق إضافي وإنما عليه أن يحيل المحاضر التي نظمها إلى النائب العام فور انتهاء هذه الحالة مع المواد التي ضبطها أثناء التفتيش.
المادة 45- لكل شخص، في حالة الجريمة المشهودة، جناية كانت أم جنحة تستوجب عقوبة الحبس، أن يقبض على الفاعل المتلبس بها ويحضره إلى أقرب مركز للضابطة العدلية.
المادة 46- إذا كان الجرم المشهود من نوع الجنحة التي تستوجب عقوبة الحبس سنة على الأقل فللضابط العدلي أن يقبض على المشتبه فيه وأن يحقق في الجنحة تحت إشراف النائب العام.
للنائب العام أن يقرر توقيف المدعى عليه بالجنحة وإحالته مباشرة أمام القاضي المنفرد لمحاكمته وفقاً للأصول المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
الفصل الثاني -  إجراءات الضابطة العدلية خارج الجريمة المشهودة
المادة 47- يتولى الضباط العدليون، بوصفهم مساعدي النيابة العامة، المهام التي تكلفهم النيابة العامة فيها استقصاء الجرائم غير المشهودة وجمع المعلومات عنها والقيام بالتحريات الرامية إلى كشف فاعليها والمسهمين في ارتكابها وجمع الأدلة عليهم، بما يستلزم ذلك من ضبط المواد الجرمية وإجراء كشوفات حسية على أماكن وقوع الجرائم ودراسات علمية وتقنية على ما خلفته من آثار ومعالم ومن سماع لإفادات الشهود دون تحليفهم اليمين ولأقوال المشكو منهم أو المشتبه فيهم. إن امتنعوا أو التزموا الصمت فيشار إلى ذلك في المحضر ولا يحق لهم إكراههم على الكلام أو استجوابهم تحت طائلة بطلان إفاداتهم.
عليهم أن يطلعوا النيابة العامة على ما يقومون به من إجراءات ويتقيدوا بتعليماتها ولا يحق لهم تفتيش منزل أو شخص إلا بعد استحصالهم على إذن مسبق من النيابة العامة. في حال الإذن لهم بالتفتيش عليهم أن يراعوا الأصول التي حددها القانون للنائب العام في الجريمة المشهودة. كل تفتيش يجرونه، خلافاً لهذه الأصول، يكون باطلاً، غير أن الإبطال يقتصر على معاملة التفتيش ولا يتعداه إلى غيرها من الإجراءات المستقلة عنها.
يحظر عليهم احتجاز المشتبه فيه في نظاراتهم إلا بقرار من النيابة العامة وضمن مدة لا تزيد على أربع وعشرين ساعة (عدلت هذه المدة لتصبح ثماني وأربعين ساعة وفقاً للقانون رقم 359 تاريخ 16/8/2001). يمكن تمديدها مدة مماثلة فقط بناءً على موافقة النيابة العامة.
تحسب فترة احتجازه من مدة توقيفه.
يتمتع المشتبه فيه أو المشكو منه، فور احتجازه لضرورات التحقيق، بالحقوق الآتية:
1- الاتصال بأحد أفراد عائلته أو بصاحب العمل أو بمحام يختاره أو بأحد معارفه.
2- مقابلة محام يعينه بتصريح يدون على المحضر دون الحاجة إلى وكالة منظمة وفقاً للأصول.
3- الاستعانة بمترجم محلف إذا لم يكن يحسن اللغة العربية.
4- تقديم طلب مباشر، أو بواسطة وكيله أو أحد أفراد عائلته إلى النائب العام، بعرضه على طبيب لمعاينته. يعين النائب العام له طبيباً فور تقديم الطلب إليه. على الطبيب أن يجري المعاينة دون حضور أي من الضباط العدليين، وأن يرفع تقريره إلى النائب العام في مدة لا تتجاوز الأربع والعشرين ساعة. يبلغ النائب العام المستدعي نسخة عن هذا التقرير فور تسلمه إياه، وللمحتجز ولأي ممن سبق ذكرهم، إذا مدد احتجازه تقديم طلب معاينة جديدة.
على الضابطة العدلية أن تبلغ المشتبه فيه، فور احتجازه، بحقوقه المدونة آنفاً وأن تدون هذا الإجراء في المحضر.
المادة 48- إذا خالف الضابط العدلي الأصول المتعلقة باحتجاز المدعى عليه أو المشتبه فيه فيتعرض للملاحقة بجريمة حجز الحرية المنصوص والمعاقب عليها في المادة 367 من قانون العقوبات بالإضافة إلى العقوبة المسلكية سواء أكانت الجريمة مشهودة أم غير مشهودة.
المادة 49- للنائب العام أن يتولى التحقيق الأولي بنفسه. إذا فعل فيكون لوكيل المشتبه فيه أن يحضر مع موكله أثناء استجوابه.
ما خلا استجواب المشتبه فيه أو المشكو منه إذا لم يتول التحقيق بنفسه فإنه يدقق في التحقيقات الأولية التي يجريها الضابط العدلي. إذا وجد أن الجريمة من نوع الجناية أو أنها جنحة تستلزم التوسع في التحقيق فيدعي بها أمام قاضي التحقيق.
إذا كان التحقيق في الجنحة كافياً فيدعي بها أمام القاضي المنفرد المختص.
المادة 50- للنائب العام أن يقرر حفظ أوراق التحقيق الأولي إذا تبين له أن الفعل لا يؤلف جريمة أو أن الأدلة على وقوع الجريمة غير كافية أو أن الدعوى العامة قد سقطت لسبب من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة 10 من هذا القانون.
لا يحق للنائب العام الذي ادعى في قضية ما أن يتولى التحقيق أو الحكم فيها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - تنظيم دوائر التحقيق

المادة 51- في مركز ونطاق كل محكمة استئناف دائرة تحقيق مؤلفة من قاضي تحقيق أول وقضاة تحقيق. يرأس دائرة التحقيق قاضي التحقيق الأول.
تحال على قاضي التحقيق الأول ورقة الطلب التي تدعي فيها النيابة العامة بالجرائم. كما تقدم إليه الدعاوى المباشرة التي يقدمها المتضررون من الجرائم مشفوعة بإدعاءاتهم الشخصية.
يتولى قاضي التحقيق الأول بنفسه التحقيق في القضايا الهامة ويوزع القضايا الأخرى على قضاة التحقيق في دائرته.
يشرف على حسن سير العمل في دائرته.
المادة 52- لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق الذي تحال إليه الدعوى أن يرفض التحقيق فيها. إنما يحق له أن يعرض تنحيه عن النظر فيها. يحق لكل من أطراف النزاع أن يطلب رده.
تطبق على كل من طلب التنحي والرد القواعد الواردة في هذا الشأن في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية.
إذا حال مانع ما دون قيام قاضي التحقيق بوظيفته فينتدب الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف قاضياً للقيام بها.
لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق الذي يتولى التحقيق في قضية ما أن يحكم فيها أو أن يشترك في الحكم فيها.
المادة 53- يبقى التحقيق سرياً ما لم تحل الدعوى على قضاة الحكم باستثناء ما يتعلق بالقرار الظني. يتعرض كل من يفشي سرية التحقيق للملاحقة أمام القاضي المنفرد الذي يقع ضمن دائرته الفعل المشكو منه ويعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من مئة ألف إلى مليون ليرة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
المادة 54- تكون الهيئة الاتهامية المرجع الاستئنافي لقرارات قاضي التحقيق. تتولى وحدها سلطة الاتهام بالجناية وتمارس حق التصدي في الحالات المبينة في القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 55- إذا وقعت جناية مشهودة فعلى قاضي التحقيق أن ينتقل إلى محل وقوعها وأن يباشر التحقيق فيها دون أن ينتظر النائب العام. إذا حضر النائب العام فلا يحق له أن يشترك معه في التحقيق أو أن يجري تحقيقاً موازياً في القضية نفسها. إنما يحق له أن يقدم ما يراه من طلبات. إذا كان قد سبقه إلى مكان الجريمة وباشر التحقيق فعليه أن يتوقف عن متابعته ويتقيد بأحكام المادة 36 من هذا القانون.
على قاضي التحقيق أن يصطحب، عند انتقاله إلى مكان الجريمة، كاتب دائرته. إذا استعان بكاتب من أفراد الضابطة العدلية فيجب أن يحلفه اليمين بأن يقوم بعمله بأمانة وإخلاص وأن يحافظ على سرية التحقيق.
المادة 56- يمارس قاضي التحقيق في الجناية المشهودة، جميع الصلاحيات التي يتمتع بها النائب العام. يقوم بجميع الأعمال والإجراءات التي انيطت به والمنصوص عليها في المواد 31و 32 و33 و34 و35 من هذا القانون.
المادة 57- بعد الانتهاء من الإجراءات التي اقتضاها التحقيق في الجناية المشهودة يودع قاضي التحقيق الأوراق النائب العام الذي يدعي بحق المشتبه فيهم ويبدي طلباته.
بعد إدعاء النيابة العامة يمارس قاضي التحقيق مهامه وفقاً للأصول العادية.
يحق للنائب العام أن يطلع في أي وقت على ملف التحقيق ويبدي خطياً طلباته. ينظر قاضي التحقيق فيها ويقرر قبولها أو رفضها. إذا رفضها فيلزم بإطلاع النائب العام على ذلك يكون لهذا الأخير حق استئناف كل قرار مخالف لطلبه أمام الهيئة الاتهامية. يلتزم قاضي التحقيق بما تقضي به الهيئة الاتهامية بنتيجة الاستئناف.
المادة 58- إذا وقعت جنحة مشهودة عقوبتها الحبس سنة على الأقل فللنائب العام أن يطلب من قاضي التحقيق أن ينتقل إلى مكان وقوعها لإجراء التحقيق محلياً.
على قاضي التحقيق أن يراعي في التحقيق الإجراءات المتبعة في الجناية المشهودة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول -  أحكام عامة
المادة 59- لا يحق لقاضي التحقيق أن يباشر التحقيق، خارج حالة الجريمة المشهودة، إلا إذا وضع يده على الدعوى العامة بناءً على ادعاء النيابة العامة أو على شكوى مباشرة يتخذ فيها المدعي المتضرر صفة الإدعاء الشخصي أو على قرار تعيين المرجع أو قرار نقل الدعوى.
المادة 60- يضع قاضي التحقيق يده على الدعوى العامة بصورة موضوعية. له أن يستجوب بصفة مدعى عليه كل مشتبه في ارتكابه الجريمة فاعلاً كان أم شريكاً أم متدخلاً أم محرضاً دون أن يتوقف في ذلك على ادعاء النيابة العامة.
إذا اكتشف أثناء التحقيق أفعالاً جرمية غير متلازمة مع الفعل المدعى به فيحيل الملف إلى النائب العام ليدعي بهذه الأفعال. أما إذا كانت الأفعال المكتشفة متلازمة مع الفعل المدعى به فلا يلزمه للتحقيق فيها ادعاء مسبق.
المادة 61- يلزم قاضي التحقيق باتباع الوسائل المشروعة أثناء قيامه بجميع الإجراءات التحقيقية التي تؤدي إلى كشف الحقيقة. عليه أن يثبت خطياً كل ما يجريه منها.
إذا استدعى التحقيق إجراء كشف حسي على موقع الجريمة فينتقل قاضي التحقيق إليه مصطحباً معه كاتب دائرته. يعلم النائب العام بانتقاله دون أن ينتظره ويجري الكشف وفقاً للأصول.
الفصل الثاني - ادعاء النيابة العامة الاستئنافية أمام قاضي التحقيق
المادة 62- على النائب العام أن يبين في ادعائه أمام قاضي التحقيق الأول وصف الجريمة وهوية كل من المسهمين في ارتكابها وان يعين مكان وقوع الفعل الجرمي وزمانه وأن يحدد طلباته.
إذا لم يتوصل إلى معرفة جميع المسهمين في الجريمة فيدعي بحق من عرف منهم وإلا يدعي بحق مجهول.
تتحرك بادعائه دعوى الحق العام سواء تولى ذلك بنفسه أم قام به أحد المحامين العامين.
على النائب العام أن يشفع ادعاءه بالأوراق والمحاضر والمستندات التي تؤيده.
المادة 63- ليس لقاضي التحقيق أن يرفض السير بالدعوى العامة التي حركها ادعاء النائب العام إلا إذا ثبت له أن الفعل المدعى به لا يشكل جرماً جزائياً أو أن الدعوى العامة فيه قد سقطت لسبب من أسباب سقوطها. لا يتخذ قراره إلا بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام.
له أن يقرر التوقف عن السير بالدعوى العامة بقرار يتخذه بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام، إذا وجد أن قاضي تحقيق آخر سبق له أن وضع يده على التحقيق ذاته أو على تحقيق في جريمة متلازمة معه.
للنائب العام أن يطلب من قاضي التحقيق رفع يده عن الدعوى إذا توافرت شروط سبق الإدعاء فيها أو كان ثمة تلازم بينها وبين دعوى أخرى قيد التحقيق فتضم إلى هذه الدعوى.
المادة 64- ليس لقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر إبطال إدعاء النيابة العامة الاستئنافية إذا وجد فيه عيباً من شأنه أن يجعل وضع يده على الدعوى غير صحيح. غير أن له أن يقرر الامتناع عن التحقيق لعلة هذا العيب. على النائب العام، إذا لم يصحح العيب، أن يستأنف قرار قاضي التحقيق أمام الهيئة الاتهامية.
المادة 65- لقاضي التحقيق، بعد أن يستطلع رأي النيابة العامة، أن يقرر عدم اختصاصه للنظر في القضية إذا ثبت أنها تخرج عن نطاق صلاحيته المكانية أو النوعية أو بالنظر لصفة المدعى عليه. أن قراره في هذا الشأن قابل للاستئناف أمام الهيئة الاتهامية.
المادة 66- للنائب العام أن يدعي لاحقاً بالأفعال التي اغفل الادعاء بها في ادعائه الأصلي وفي حق من أغفله في هذا الادعاء أو في ادعائه اللاحق. على قاضي التحقيق أن يستجوب هؤلاء بصفة مدعى عليهم وأن يعتد بهذه الصفة في إجراءات التحقيق كافة.
المادة 67- للمتضرر من الجريمة أن يقدم إلى قاضي التحقيق ادعاء شخصياً تابعاً للدعوى العامة التي حركها ادعاء النيابة العامة.
عليه أن يتخذ محل إقامة مختاراً في المدينة أو البلدة التي يقع فيها مركز قاضي التحقيق ما لم يكن له في أي منهما محل إقامة حقيقي. إن لم يفعل فلا يجوز له الاعتراض على عدم تبليغه الأوراق الواجب إبلاغه إياها قانوناً.
يمكن إعفاؤه كلياً أو جزئياً من نفقات الدعوى، ولو تقرر منع محاكمة المدعى عليه، إذا تبين أنه لم يسئ استعمال حقه في الإدعاء.
إذا كان أجنبياً فيلزم بتقديم كفالة يقدر قاضي التحقيق مقدارها وماهيتها. يمكن إعفاؤه من الكفالة إذا وجد في دعواه ما يبرر هذا الإعفاء.
الفصل الثالث - إدعاء المتضرر مباشرة من الجريمة أمام قاضي التحقيق
المادة 68- لكل متضرر من جناية أو جنحة أن يتقدم بشكوى مباشرة إلى قاضي التحقيق الأول التابع له محل وقوع الجريمة أو مقام المدعى عليه أو مكان إلقاء القبض عليه وأن يتخذ فيها صفة الادعاء الشخصي.
تسجل الشكوى في قلم قاضي التحقيق الأول الذي يقرر تكليف مقدمها بدفع سلفة معجلة تتضمن الرسوم والنفقات القضائية على أن لا تزيد عن واحد بالمئة من قيمة الدعوى. وعلاوة على ذلك يكلف الشاكي، إذا كان أجنبياً، بأن يقدم كفالة نقدية أو عقارية يعين في قراره مقدارها.
يعفى الشاكي من دفع السلفة إذا كان الفعل المدعى به من نوع الجناية.
إذا كان الفعل من نوع الجنحة يمكن لقاضي التحقيق أن يعفي الشاكي من دفع السلفة إذا كان وضعه المالي لا يمكنه من ذلك. له أيضاً أن يعفي الشاكي الأجنبي من دفع الكفالة للسبب نفسه بقرار معلل.
إن الشكوى التي يتخذ فيها الشاكي صفة الإدعاء الشخصي ويدفع ما يكلف به، ما لم يعف منه، تحرك دعوى الحق العام تلقائياً. إذا لم يتوافر فيها أحد هذين الشرطين فتعد بمثابة أخبار وتحال إلى النائب العام ليتخذ موقفاً من تحريك الدعوى العامة.
للشاكي أن يرجع عن دعواه. إن فعل ذلك، في خلال يومي عمل من تاريخ شكواه، فلا يلزم بالنفقات اللاحقة لرجوعه. لا يؤثر رجوعه على سير الدعوى العامة إلا في الدعاوى التي يؤدي فيها إسقاط دعوى الحق الشخصي إلى إسقاط دعوى الحق العام.
المادة 69- يضطلع قاضي التحقيق الأول شخصياً بالتحقيق في الشكوى المباشرة وله أن يحيلها إلى أحد قضاة التحقيق في دائرته.
يباشر القاضي الواضع يده على الشكوى المباشرة التحقيق فيها بعد أن يستطلع رأي النيابة العامة الاستئنافية. غير أنه لا يتقيد برأيها إذا تضمن رفض السير بالدعوى العامة السابق تحريكها بالإدعاء الشخصي وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 68 من هذا القانون. عليه أن يبلغ نسخة عن الشكوى ومربوطاتها إلى المدعى عليه قبل أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل من استجوابه.
المادة 70- للنائب العام أن ينازع في صفة المدعي الشخصي للادعاء قبل السير بالتحقيق. للمدعى عليه أو لوكيله أن يدلي بهذا الدفع قبل الاستجواب. على قاضي التحقيق، بعد أن يبلغ المدعي الشخصي هذا الدفع ويمهله 24 ساعة للجواب، أن يبت فيه بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة الاستئنافية.
المادة 71- للنائب العام، إذا وجد أن الشكوى غير واضحة، أن يطلب إلى قاضي التحقيق مباشرة التحقيق قبل أن يتخذ موقفاً في شأنها. في هذا الحال يستجوب قاضي التحقيق الأشخاص المعينين في الشكوى كمدعى عليهم ويستمع إلى الشهود. ثم يحيل الملف إلى النائب العام ليتخذ موقفاً من الملاحقة. لقاضي التحقيق، إذا توافرت في حق من استمعهم كشهود أدلة على اسهامهم في الجريمة أن يستجوبهم كمدعى عليهم شرط أن يتقيد بأحكام المادة 61 من هذا القانون.
المادة 72- إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق منع المحاكمة عن الشخص الذي عينه الشاكي فللمدعي عليه أن يطلب، أمام القاضي المنفرد الجزائي بدل عطله وضرره بوجه المدعي الشخصي الذي تجاوز حقه في التقاضي. على أن يقدم دعواه، تحت طائلة عدم سماعها، في مهلة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إبلاغه قرار منع محاكمته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - الدفوع الشكلية
المادة 73- يحق لكل من المدعى عليه أو لوكيله دون حضور موكله، ومن النيابة العامة أن يدلي مرة واحدة قبل استجواب المدعى عليه بدفع أو أكثر من الدفوع الآتية:
1- الدفع بانتفاء الصلاحية.
2- الدفع بسقوط الدعوى العامة بأحد أسباب السقوط المحددة قانوناً.
3- الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لسبب يحول دون سماعها أو السير بها قبل البحث في موضوعها.
4- الدفع بكون الفعل المدعى به لا يشكل جرماً معاقباً عليه في القانون.
5- الدفع بسبق الإدعاء أو بالتلازم.
6- الدفع بقوة القضية المحكوم بها.
7- الدفع ببطلان إجراء أو أكثر من إجراءات التحقيق.
على قاضي التحقيق، بعد أن يستمع إلى المدعي الشخصي ويستطلع رأي النيابة العامة، أن يبت في الدفع خلال أسبوع من تاريخ تقديمه.
لكل من الفرقاء في الدعوى أن يستأنف قراره.
الفصل الثاني -  استجواب المدعى عليه
المادة 74- على قاضي التحقيق أن يتحقق من شخصية المدعى عليه فيثبت اسمه ولقبه وعمره ومكان ولادته واسمي والديه ومحل إقامته ووضعه الاجتماعي والعائلي وسوابقه القضائية. له أن يستعين بالاختصاصيين في الطب النفسي كما في الطب العضوي في مجال التأكد من شخصية المدعى عليه. إذا طلب هذا الأخير أو وكيله معاينته نفسياً أو جسدياً فلا يحق لقاضي التحقيق أن يرفض طلبه إلا بقرار معلل.
المادة 75- يستجوب قاضي التحقيق المدعى عليه في دائرته إلا إذا استحال على هذا الأخير الحضور إليها بسبب المرض أو العجز أو لعذر آخر حري بالقبول. عند تحقق المانع ينتقل قاضي التحقيق من دائرته بصحبة كاتبه إلى المكان الذي يتسنى له فيه استجواب المدعى عليه وفقاً للأصول المبينة لاحقاً.
المادة 76- على قاضي التحقيق، عند مثول المدعى عليه أمامه في المرة الأولى، أن يحيطه علماً بالجريمة المسندة إليه فيلخص له وقائعها ويطلعه على الأدلة المتوافرة لديه أو على الشبهات القائمة ضده لكي يتمكن من تفنيدها والدفاع عن نفسه. لا يلزم قاضي التحقيق بأن يعطيه الوصف القانوني للوقائع.
على قاضي التحقيق أن ينبهه إلى حقوقه لا سيما حقه في الاستعانة بمحام واحد أثناء الاستجواب.
 إذا اغفل قاضي التحقيق إعلام المدعى عليه بالجريمة المسندة إليه، وفاقاً لما سبق بيانه، أو تنبيهه إلى حقه بالاستعانة بمحام أدى ذلك إلى بطلان الاستجواب كدليل من أدلة الإثبات.
المادة 77- على قاضي التحقيق أن يراعي مبدأ حرية إرادة المدعى عليه أثناء استجوابه وأن يتأكد من أنه يدلي بإفادته بعيداً عن كل تأثير خارجي عليه سواء أكان معنوياً أم مادياً.
إذا رفض المدعى عليه الإجابة والتزم الصمت فلا يحق لقاضي التحقيق أن يكرهه على الكلام.
إذا تظاهر المدعى عليه بإصابته بمرض جسدي أو نفسي أو عقلي أثناء استجوابه فيمكن الاستعانة بالخبرة الطبية لبيان حقيقة وضعه.
المادة 78- إذا رفض المدعى عليه الاستعانة بمحام فلا يلزم قاضي التحقيق بتعيين محام له. يدون ذلك في المحضر تحت طائلة بطلان الاستجواب والإجراءات اللاحقة له. يستجوبه دون محام ويستمر في إجراءات التحقيق.
إذا اختار محامياً للدفاع عنه فلا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق أن يستجوبه أو أن يستمر في إجراءات التحقيق إلا بعد حضور المحامي وإطلاعه على جميع أعمال التحقيق ما عدا إفادات الشهود وذلك تحت طائلة إبطال الاستجواب والإجراءات اللاحقة له. إذا تعذر على المدعى عليه تكليف محام فيعين له قاضي التحقيق محامياً أو يعهد بتعيينه إلى نقيب المحامين. للمدعى عليه، في أي وقت من أوقات التحقيق أن يبلغ قاضي التحقيق، اسم المحامي الذي كلفه الدفاع عنه. إذا اختار لهذه الغاية عدة محامين فيجب أن يبلغ قاضي التحقيق باسم المحامي الذي ستوجه إليه مذكرة الدعوة.
يدعى المحامي بمذكرة ترسل إليه قبل يوم على الأقل من الاستجواب. على كاتب قاضي التحقيق أن يثبت هذا الإجراء في المحضر مع ذكر تاريخ إرسال المذكرة. إذا لم يتبلغ المحامي مذكرة دعوته قبل موعد الجلسة فإن حضوره الاستجواب، دون أن يعترض على إجراء تبليغه، يحول دون إبطال الاستجواب.
إذا لم يحضر المحامي الوكيل رغم إبلاغه أصولاً موعد الجلسة دون عذر مشروع فلقاضي التحقيق أن يتابع الاستجواب.
المادة 79- على قاضي التحقيق، قبل كل استجواب لاحق للاستجواب الأول أن يسأل المدعى عليه عما إذا كانت موافقته على أن يستجوب دون الاستعانة بمحام مستمرة وأن يثبت ذلك في المحضر تحت طائلة بطلان هذا الاستجواب والإجراءات اللاحقة له.
للمدعى عليه أن يتصل بحرية بوكيله المحامي طيلة فترة التحقيق. وتكون الاتصالات بينهما سرية. لا يعتد بأي دليل ناجم عن خرق مبدأ السرية.
المادة 80- استثناء لما نصت عليه كل من المادتين 78 و79 من هذا القانون، يجوز لقاضي التحقيق بقرار معلل أن يبدأ في استجواب المدعى عليه مباشرة في حال وجود أثر أو دليل يخشى زواله.
يجوز له أن يستجوب المدعى عليه دون محام في حالة الجريمة المشهودة والجريمة التي تنزل منزلتها.
المادة 81- إذا حضر وكيل المدعى عليه الاستجواب فلا يجوز له طرح أي سؤال على موكله أو الخصم إلا بواسطة قاضي التحقيق، وله أن يبدي بعض الملاحظات وأن يعترض على ما يراه متنافياً مع أصول التحقيق في ما يطرحه قاضي التحقيق من أسئلة. إذا لم يأذن قاضي التحقيق للمحامي بالكلام أو بطرح السؤال أو بإبداء الملاحظات أو الاعتراضات فعليه أن يثبت ذلك في محضر الاستجواب.
للنائب العام أو أحد معاونيه أن يحضر استجواب المدعى عليه، وله أثناء ذلك أن يطرح الأسئلة ويبدي الملاحظات بواسطة قاضي التحقيق.
إذا كان المدعى عليه لا يحسن اللغة العربية فيعين له قاضي التحقيق مترجماً لا يباشر مهمته إلا بعد أن يحلف اليمين بأن يقوم بعمله بصدق وأمانة.
إذا كان المدعى عليه أبكم أو أصم أو غير قادر على النطق فيستعين قاضي التحقيق بمن يستطيع مخاطبته بالإشارة أو بغيرها بعد أن يحلف اليمين بأن يراعي في عمله الصدق والأمانة. إذا كان الأصم أو الأبكم يعرف الكتابة فيجري استجوابه بطريقة تدوين الأسئلة خطياً وتدوين إجابته عليها. على أن تربط الورقة التي يجيب بها الأسئلة بمحضر الاستجواب.
للمدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يحضروا استجواب المدعى عليه أو أن يكلف كل منهم محامياً لهذا الغرض. لكل منهم أن يطرح الأسئلة ويبدي الملاحظات بواسطة قاضي التحقيق.
إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم فلا يكون لأحدهم أو لوكيله، أن يحضر استجواب غير موكله إلا في حال إجراء المقابلة بينهم.
المادة 82- إذا كان قاضي التحقيق قد استجوب المدعى عليه حول فعل جرمي، باعتباره جنحة، ثم تبين له أن الوصف المنطبق عليه جنائي فعليه أن يعيد استجوابه وأن ينبهه إلى أن من حقه الاستعانة بمحام إن لم يكن قد عين محامياً لمعاونته في الدعوى.
مع مراعاة الفقرة ما قبل الأخيرة من المادة 81 من هذا القانون، للمدعى عليه والمدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال والضامن أو لوكلائهم أن يحضروا أعمال التحقيق ما عدا سماع الشهود. يجب إبلاغ كل منهم مذكرة دعوته قبل أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل من العمل التحقيقي الذي يتناوله وإلا كان العمل الجاري في غيابه باطلاً.
إذا حضر من تقرر دعوته منهم، دون أن يحتج على طريقة تبليغه أو على عدم مراعاة مهلة الأربع وعشرين ساعة، اعتبر العمل التحقيقي الذي يتناوله صحيحاً.
على كل من المسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يتخذ محل إقامة مختاراً ضمن المدينة أو البلدة التي تقع فيها دائرة قاضي التحقيق ما لم يكن له في أي منهما محل إقامة حقيقي لكي يتبلغ فيه ما يجب تبليغه إياه من أوراق ومذكرات. إذا لم يفعل فلا يجوز له الاعتراض على عدم تبليغه الأوراق الواجب إبلاغه إياها قانوناً.
على كل من ذكر أعلاه أن يبلغ خطياً قاضي التحقيق بكل تغيير قد يطرأ على محل إقامته الحقيقي أو المختار. إذا لم يفعل فيكون إبلاغه في المحل الوارد في ملف الدعوى صحيحاً.
المادة 83- لقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر منع الاتصال بالمدعى عليه الموقوف مدة لا تزيد عن خمسة أيام. لا يشمل المنع محاميه. 
إذا نفذت بالمدعى عليه الموقوف غيابياً مذكرة توقيفه فعلى قاضي التحقيق، فور استلامه إشعار التوقيف، أن يحضر المدعى عليه الموقوف وأن يستجوبه عن الأفعال المسندة إليه شرط أن يراعي في استجوابه الأصول السابق بيانها.
المادة 84- إذا أبدى المدعى عليه المقيم خارج نطاق دائرة قاضي التحقيق عذراً مشروعاً يمنعه من الحضور إلى دائرته فلقاضي التحقيق أن يستنيب لاستجوابه قاضي التحقيق التابع له محل إقامة المدعى عليه . لا يجوز أن يستنيب ضابطاً عدلياً لهذا الغرض.
لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق أن ينهي التحقيق إلا إذا استجوب المدعى عليه ما لم يتعذر عليه ذلك بسبب فراره أو إذا قدر أن ما تجمع لديه من أدلة في الدعوى يكفي لمنع المحاكمة عنه بصرف النظر عن الاستجواب. 
الفصل الثالث - في سماع الشهود
المادة 85- إذا اقتضت الدعوى سماع إفادة رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس النواب أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء فينتقل قاضي التحقيق مع كاتبه إلى مقره ويستمع إلى إفادته.
المادة 86- يدعو قاضي التحقيق الأشخاص الواردة اسماؤهم في الشكوى أو الأخبار أو التحقيقات وكل من يرى أن لديه معلومات تفيد التحقيق.
- لا يلزم بدعوة شاهد سماه المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه إذا قدر أن لا جدوى من سماعه. أما إذا رفض سماع شاهد سمته النيابة العامة فيتخذ بذلك قراراً معللاً.
- تبلغ ورقة الدعوة إلى الشاهد قبل أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل من موعد الجلسة المحددة لسماعه.
- يبلغ رجال السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي أوراق دعوتهم بواسطة وزارة الخارجية والمغتربين.
- يبلغ العسكريون أوراق دعوتهم بواسطة قيادة كل منهم.
- إذا كان الشاهد مقيماً في الخارج فيبلغ ورقة دعوته بموجب كتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالاستلام.
- إذا كان موقوفاً فيجلب مخفوراً.
المادة 87- يبرز الشاهد قبل سماعه ورقة الدعوة التي تبلغها ويصرح بذلك في المحضر. إذا حضر قبل تبليغه ورقة دعوته فلا يحق له أن يمتنع عن الإدلاء بإفادته بحجة عدم تبليغه موعد دعوته.
يستمع قاضي التحقيق، بحضور كاتبه، إلى كل شاهد على حدة.
بعد أن يسأل قاضي التحقيق الشاهد عن اسمه وشهرته واسمي والديه وعمره ومهنته ومحل إقامته أو سكنه وهل هو متزوج من أحد الفريقين أو خادم لأحدهما أو من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة يحلفه اليمين الآتية" »اقسم بالله العظيم بأن أشهد بالحق كل الحق ولا شيء غير الحق« ويدون ذلك في المحضر.
يدلي الشاهد بإفادته شفاها، ويمكنه الاستعانة بمستندات لتأييدها.
تدون إفادة كل شاهد في محضر يتضمن نص الأسئلة الموجهة إليه وأجوبته عليها.
تتلى على الشاهد إفادته فيصادق عليها ويوقع كل صفحة منها. إذا تمنع عن التوقيع أو تعذر عليه أشير إلى ذلك في المحضر.
يذكر في ذيل المحضر عدد الصفحات التي تضمنت إفادة الشاهد. يوقع كل صفحة منها قاضي التحقيق وكاتبه، ويدون في المحضر التأسيسي اسماء الأشخاص المستمعين وتاريخ سماعهم.
إذا عرض على الشاهد ما ضبط من مواد جرمية أو أشياء فيدون ذلك في المحضر.
تتبع الأصول عينها في سماع إفادة كل من المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه والسمؤول بالمال والضامن والخبير.
للمتضرر فقط من مخالفة أحد الأصول المبينة آنفاً أن يطلب إبطال المحضر.
المادة 88- إذا كان الشاهد لا يحسن اللغة العربية فيعين له قاضي التحقيق ترجماناً يؤدي مهمته بعد أن يحلف اليمين بأن يقوم بها بصدق وأمانة ما لم يكن ترجماناً محلفاً.
المادة 89- إذا جزم الشاهد بالباطل أو أنكر الحقيقة أو كتم بعض أو كل ما يعرفه من وقائع القضية التي يسأل عنها فيحيل قاضي التحقيق المحضر الذي دونت فيه إفادته إلى النيابة العامة الاستئنافية لتلاحقه بجريمة شهادة الزور المنصوص عليها في المادة 408 من قانون العقوبات.
المادة 90- لا يجوز أن يحصل حك في محضر التحقيق ولا أن يتخلله تحشية أو إضافة.
إذا اقتضى الأمر شطب كلمة أو زيادتها وجب على قاضي التحقيق والكاتب والشاهد أن يصادقوا ويوقعوا على الشطب والتحشية والإضافة في هامش المحضر.
تعد لاغية كل تحشية أو شطب أو إضافة غير مصادق عليها، وتخضع لأحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 87 من هذا القانون.
المادة 91- يستمع قاضي التحقيق إلى القاصرين الذين لم يتموا الثامنة عشرة من عمرهم على سبيل المعلومات.
إذا كان القاصر الذي تجاوز الخامسة عشرة من عمره قد حلف اليمين القانونية فلا تكون إفادته باطلة ولا يلاحق بجريمة شهادة الزور.
يمنع من الشهادة أصول المدعى عليه وفروعه وإخوته وأخواته واصهاره الذين هم من درجة الأخوة وزوجه ولو بعد الطلاق والمخبرون الذين يمنحهم القانون مكافآء مالية على الإخبار.
لقاضي التحقيق أن يستمع إلى إفادة كل من هؤلاء على سبيل المعلومات.
المادة 92- لا يعفى الشاهد من الإدلاء بإفادته إلا إذا أثبت أنه ملزم قانوناً بحفظ السر.
إذا رأى قاضي التحقيق أن تذرع الشاهد بسر المهنة أو بالسر المصرفي في غير محله القانوني فيتخذ، بعد أن يستطلع رأي النيابة العامة الاستئنافية، قراراً معللاً برد تذرعه للشاهد أن يستأنف القرار في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
على كل شخص توافرت لديه معلومات تنير التحقيق أن يبادر إلى الإدلاء بشهادته أمام قاضي التحقيق. إذا لم يفعل فتنزل به غرامة تتراوح بين ماية ألف ومايتي ألف ليرة تستوفي منه على النحو الذي تستوفى فيه الأموال الأميرية. إذا كان من شأن هذه المعلومات أن تثبت براءة المدعى عليه فيلاحق من يتخلف عن الإدلاء بها أو تقديم الأدلة عليها بمقتضى المادة 567 المعدلة من قانون العقوبات.
المادة 93- يقرر قاضي التحقيق للشاهد بدل انتقاله ويلزم بدفعه من طلبه من الفرقاء. إذا كانت الدعوى مقامة باسم الحق العام فيصرف من صندوق الخزينة.
المادة 94- لقاضي التحقيق، إذا كان الشاهد مقيماً خارج نطاق دائرته، أن يستنيب لسماع إفادته، قاضي التحقيق أو القاضي المنفرد الذي يقع ضمن نطاق دائرته محل إقامة الشاهد.
على القاضي المستنيب أن يحدد للقاضي المستناب الوقوعات الواجب سؤال الشاهد عنها بدقة ووضوح كافيين. على القاضي المستناب أن يستمع إلى إفادة الشاهد أصولاً بعد تحليفه اليمين وأن يرسل المحضر الذي يدون فيه إفادته في ظرف مختوم إلى القاضي المستنيب في أسرع وقت ممكن.
المادة 95- كل شخص تبلغ أصولاً وجوب الحضور أمام قاضي التحقيق للإدلاء بشهادته ملزم بالمثول أمامه.
إذا تخلف عن ذلك دون عذر مشروع فيكرر قاضي التحقيق دعوته إلى جلسة لاحقة بعد أن ينزل به غرامة تتراوح بين خمسين ألفا وماية ألف ليرة. إذا تخلف ثانية عن الحضور فيصدر مذكرة إحضار في حقه. إذا ادعى الشاهد المرض وأبرز تقريراً طبياً يثبته تبريراً لعدم حضوره فلقاضي التحقيق أن يرفض هذا العذر إذا تبين له أنه غير جدي أو أن يعين طبيباُ أخر أو لجنة طبية للكشف على الشاهد ولبيان ما إذا كانت حالته الصحية تمنعه من الحضور. 
إذا تبين له أن التقرير كاذب فيضع محضراُ بذلك ويحيله إلى النيابة العامة لتلاحق الشاهد والطبيب الذي وضع التقرير بموجب المادة 466 من قانون العقوبات.
إذا كان العذرغير المرض، وتبين لقاضي التحقيق انه كاذب، فينظم يقريرا بذلك ويحيله الى النيابة العامة لتلاحقا الشاهد بموجب المادة 407 من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 96- لقاضي التحقيق، إذا استحال على الشاهد الحضور إلى مكتبه، بسبب المرض أو العجز أو لظرف قاهر، أن ينتقل إلى مكان وجوده لسماع إفادته بحضور كاتبه.
المادة 97- لقاضي التحقيق، عند عدم وجود كاتبه أو أحد كتبة دائرة التحقيق أو النيابة العامة أو المحاكم، أن يستعين بأحد رتباء قوى الأمن الداخلي لتدوين إفادة الشاهد بعد أن يحلفه اليمين بأن يقوم بعمله بصدق وأمانة.
إذا لم يتيسر له كاتب لتدوين المحضر فيمكنه أن يقوم بهذه المهمة بنفسه. لا يكون المحضر الذي يضعه في هذه الحالة الأخيرة باطلاً.
الفصل الرابع - في الانتقال والتفتيش وضبط الأدلة
المادة 98- لقاضي التحقيق أن ينتقل مع كاتبه لإجراء الكشف الحسي على مكان وقوع الجريمة أو لتفتيش أحد المنازل بحثاً عن مواد جرمية أو أشياء تنير التحقيق. عليه أن يعلم النائب العام بانتقاله. إذا رافقه فيقوم بإجراءات الكشف والتفتيش بحضوره وإلا قام بها وحده.
يتم الكشف أو التفتيش بحضور المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه. إذا لم يحضر أحدهما أو تعذر عليه الحضور فيحصل بحضور وكيله أو شاهدين من أفراد عائلته أو شاهدين يختارهما قاضي التحقيق.
ينظم قاضي التحقيق محضراً مفصلاً بإجراءات الكشف أو التفتيش يوقعه مع كاتبه وجميع الحاضرين. إذا ضبط أثناء التفتيش مواد جرمية أو أشياء تفيد التحقيق فعليه أن يصف كلاً منها ويبين ماهيته بدقة كافة. عليه أن يحفظ المواد والأشياء المضبوطة بحسب طبيعتها وأن يختمها بخاتم دائرة التحقيق وأن يلصق عليها ورقة يذكر فيها المحتويات المضبوطة ويوقعها 
قاضي التحقيق مع كاتبه والحاضرين.
إذا كانت المضبوطات من الدفاتر والأوراق وكشوفات الحسابات فتوضع في مغلفات ممهورة بخاتم الدائرة وتحفظ في دائرة التحقيق بعد لصق البيان بمحتوياتها.
إذا كانت المضبوطات من السبائك أو الأوراق النقدية أو المالية فتوضع في مغلفات تمهر بخاتم الدائرة وتحفظ في صندوق قصر العدل بعد لصق البيان بمحتوياتها.
إذا ضبطت أثناء التفتيش وثائق سرية فترقم ولا يطلع عليها سوى قاضي التحقيق وصاحبها. تحفظ في مغلفات ممهورة بخاتم الدائرة ويلصق عليها بيان يذكر فيه أنها سرية ويشار فيه إلى عددها وأرقامها.
المادة 99- إذا كان في عداد الأشياء المضبوطة ما لا يمكن نقله إلى دائرة التحقيق أو مستودع الأمانات في قصر العدل، بسبب حجمه أو خطورته، فيسلمه قاضي التحقيق إلى من يراه مناسباً لحفظه بموجب محضر يوقعه مع كاتبه ومع صاحب الشيء المضبوط ومن استلمه.
المادة 100- ما خلا الجريمة المشهودة، لا يحق لقاضي التحقيق، عند ملاحقته محام، أن يفتش مكتبه إلا بعد أن يعلم نقيب المحامين بالأمر.
- عليه أن لا يخرق أثناء تفتيشه سر المهنة.
- للنقيب أو من ينتدبه أن يحضر أعمال التفتيش.
- لا يجوز اعتراض المخابرات التي يجريها المحامي المشتبه فيه إلا بقرار قضائي وبعد إعلام نقيب المحامين.
المادة 101- إذا وجد قاضي التحقيق أثناء التفتيش أشياء ممنوعة يشكل اقتناؤها أو حيازتها جريمة من نوع الجنحة أو الجناية فيضبطها، ولو كانت غير متعلقة بالجريمة التي يحقق فيها، وينظم محضراً بها يوقعه مع كاتبه ومع من حضر التفتيش ويرسلها مع المحضر إلى النيابة العامة.
المادة 102- لا تفض اختام الأشياء المضبوطة والمحفوظة إلا بحضور قاضي التحقيق وكاتبه والمدعى عليه أو وكيله والشخص الذي جرى التفتيش في منزله أو تم إجراؤه بحضوره. في حال تخلف أي من هؤلاء فتفض في غيابه شرط أن يكون قد تبلغ موعد حصول هذه المعاملة.
لقاضي التحقيق أن يطلع على البرقيات والرسائل ويحتفظ بما يراه منها ضرورياً لإظهار الحقيقة أو بما يكون أمر إطلاع الغير عليه ضاراً بالتحقيق. لا يحق له إفشاء مضمون أي برقية أو رسالة مضبوطة دون موافقة صاحب العلاقة.
لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق أن يطلع على الرسائل المتبادلة بين المدعى عليه وبين وكيله المحامي.
المادة 103- إذا رأى قاضي التحقيق أن الاحتفاظ بالأشياء المضبوطة أو ببعضها لا يفيد التحقيق فيردها إلى صاحب الحق إذا كان حقه خالياً من أي منازعة قضائية. إذا وجدت منازعة جدية حول حق ملكية أو حيازة الشيء المضبوط والذي يمكن رده فيستأخر قاضي التحقيق عملية الرد إلى ما بعد الفصل في النزاع.
إذا طلب المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه استرداد شيء من الأشياء المضبوطة فيبت قاضي التحقيق في الطلب بعد أن يستطلع موقف الخصم في الدعوى ورأي النيابة العامة. أن قراره في هذا الشأن قابل للاستئناف ضمن مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إلى المتضرر منه بين أطراف النزاع في الدعوى.
المادة 104- إذا رأى قاضي التحقيق إجراء تفتيش منزل واقع خارج دائرته فيستنيب لهذا الإجراء قاضي التحقيق الذي يقع المنزل ضمن دائرته أو القاضي المنفرد في الدائرة عينها.
يحدد له المهمة بدقة وتفصيل. على القاضي المستناب أن ينفذ هذه المهمة ويتبع الأصول في ضبط المواد الجرمية أو الأشياء التي تفيد التحقيق وينظم محضراً بذلك يوقعه مع كاتبه ومع صاحب المنزل أو شاهدين ويحيله مع المضبوط إلى القاضي المستنيب ضمن ظرف ممهور بخاتم دائرته وملصق عليه بيان بمحتويات المضبوط.
المادة 105- كل تفتيش يجري خلافاً للأصول المبينة آنفاً يكون باطلاً. تبطل تبعاً له إجراءات التحقيق المسندة إليه.
أن البطلان لا يحول دون الأخذ بما توافر من معلومات تفيد التحقيق، بنتيجة التفتيش، إذا توافرت معها أدلة تؤيدها.
لا يبطل الإجراء إذا وافق المتضرر عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - قرارات الدعوة والإحضار والتوقيف
المادة 106- لقاضي التحقيق أن يصدر ورقة دعوة يدعو فيها المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه أو الشاهد أو المسؤول بالمال أو الضامن إلى الجلسة التي يحددها ويعين فيها اليوم والساعة.
على المدعى عليه أن يحضر إلى دائرة قاضي التحقيق بعد تبليغه ورقة دعوته وأن يمثل أمامه. إذا لم يحضر، دون أن يبدي عذراً مشروعاً، أو خشي قاضي التحقيق فراره فيصدر مذكرة إحضار في حقه تتضمن أمراً خطياً إلى قوى الأمن لتأمين إحضاره خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من موعد الجلسة المقرر.
تتولى النيابة العامة مهام تنفيذ مذكرة الإحضار.
المادة 107- يستجوب قاضي التحقيق في الحال المدعى عليه المطلوب بورقة دعوة. أما المدعى عليه الذي أحضر بمذكرة إحضار فيستجوبه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تنفيذ مذكرة الإحضار في حقه.
- عند انقضاء الأربع والعشرين ساعة يحضر رئيس النظارة، من تلقاء نفسه، المدعى عليه إلى النائب العام الذي يطلب من قاضي التحقيق استجوابه. إن أبى أو كان غائباً أو حال دون استجوابه مانع شرعي فيطلب النائب العام من قاضي التحقيق الأول أن يستجوبه أو يعهد إلى أحد قضاة التحقيق بذلك. إن تعذر استجوابه فيأمر النائب العام بإطلاق سراحه في الحال. إذا استمر احتجازه أكثر من أربع وعشرين ساعة دون أن يحضر إلى النائب العام فيعد هذا التوقيف عملاً تعسفياً ويلاحق الموظف المسؤول عنه بجريمة حرمان الحرية الشخصية.
- بعد أن يستجوب قاضي التحقيق المدعى عليه، ويستطلع رأي النيابة العامة، يمكنه أن يصدر قراراً بتوقيفه شرط أن يكون الجرم المسند إليه معاقباً عليه بالحبس أكثر من سنة أو أن يكون قد حكم عليه قبلاً بعقوبة جنائية أو بالحبس أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر دون وقف التنفيذ.
- يجب أن يكون قرار التوقيف معللاً وأن يبين فيه قاضي التحقيق الأسباب الواقعية والمادية التي اعتمدها لإصدار قراره على أن يكون التوقيف الاحتياطي الوسيلة الوحيدة للمحافظة على أدلة الإثبات أو المعالم المادية للجريمة أو للحيلولة دون ممارسة الإكراه على الشهود أو على المجنى عليهم أو لمنع المدعى عليه من إجراء أي اتصال بشركائه في الجريمة أو المتدخلين فيها أو المحرضين عليها أو أن يكون الغرض من التوقيف حماية المدعى عليه نفسه أو وضع حد لمفعول الجريمة أو الرغبة في اتقاء تجددها أو منع المدعى عليه من الفرار أو تجنيب النظام العام أي خلل ناجم عن الجريمة.
- يجب أن تتضمن ورقة دعوة المدعى عليه ومذكرة إحضاره وقرار توقيفه بياناً بتاريخ صدور كل منها وبياناً بهويته وبوصف الجريمة المسندة إليه وبالمادة القانونية المنطبقة عليها وتوقيع قاضي التحقيق الذي أصدرها وخاتم دائرته.
- يبلغ المدعى عليه كلاً من مذكرة الإحضار وقرار التوقيف، ولو كان موقوفاً بجريمة أخرى، عند تنفيذ أي منهما في حقه ويترك له صورة عن وثيقة تبليغه.
- إذا لم تراع الأصول المحددة آنفاً لمذكرة الإحضار وقرار التوقيف فيغرم الكاتب بمبلغ مليوني ليرة على الأكثر بقرار من المحكمة التي يدلى أمامها بالمخالفة.
- للمدعى عليه أن يستأنف القرار القاضي بتوقيفه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
- إن استئناف القرار لا يوقف تنفيذه.
- إذا كان المدعى عليه متوارياً عن الأنظار فلقاضي التحقيق أن يصدر في حقه قراراً معللاً بتوقيفه غيابياً.
- إذا تعذر تنفيذ قرار التوقيف الغيابي في حق المدعى عليه فيجري تبليغه إياه بتعليق صورة على باب سكنه الأخير بحضور مختار المحلة أو شاهدين من الجيران وينظم محضر بذلك.
المادة 108- ما خلا حالة المحكوم عليه سابقاً بعقوبة مدتها سنة على الأقل، لا يجوز أن تتعدى مدة التوقيف في الجنحة شهرين. يمكن تمديدها مدة مماثلة كحد أقصى في حالة الضرورة القصوى.
ما خلا جنايات القتل والمخدرات والاعتداء على أمن الدولة والجنايات ذات الخطر الشامل وحالة الموقوف المحكوم عليه سابقاً بعقوبة جنائية، لا يجوز أن تتعدى مدة التوقيف في الجناية ستة أشهر، يمكن تجديدها لمرة واحدة بقرار معلل.
لقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر منع المدعى عليه من السفر مدة لا تتجاوز الشهرين في الجنحة والسنة في الجناية من تاريخ إخلاء سبيله أو تركه.
المادة 109- من يقبض عليه تنفيذاً لقرار توقيف غيابي يحضر بلا إبطاء إلى النيابة العامة في مركز قاضي التحقيق الذي أصدر القرار فتعطي الموظف الذي نفذ القرار إيصالاً بتسلمها الموقوف وترسله إلى محل التوقيف وتحيط قاضي التحقيق علماً بالأمر.
على قاضي التحقيق أن يقرر إحضار الموقوف في الحال وأن يستجوبه وفقاً لأحكام المواد 745 وما يليها من هذا القانون.
على من كلف، من قوى الأمن، بتنفيذ قرار التوقيف الغيابي أن يدخل المنزل الذي تتوافر لديه الأدلة على أن المدعى عليه الموقوف غياباً قد لجأ إليه. إنما لا يجوز دخوله إلا في الفترة الممتدة بين الخامسة صباحاً والثامنة ليلاً.
تطبق الأصول المحددة في هذه الفقرة عند تنفيذ مذكرة الإحضار.
المادة 110- لقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر، في أثناء معاملات التحقيق، مهما كان نوع الجريمة، استرداد مذكرة التوقيف بموافقة النائب العام. على أن يتخذ المدعى عليه محل إقامة في المدينة أو البلدة التي يقع فيها مركز قاضي التحقيق ما لم يكن له في أي منهما محل إقامة حقيقي ليبلغ فيه جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بالتحقيق وبإنفاذ الحكم.
المادة 111- لقاضي التحقيق، مهما كان نوع الجرم، وبعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، أن يستعيض عن توقيف المدعى عليه بوضعه تحت المراقبة القضائية، وبالزامه بموجب أو أكثر من الموجبات التي يعتبرها ضرورية لإنفاذ المراقبة. منها:
أ- التزام الاقامة في مدينة أو بلدة أو قرية ومنع مبارحتها واتخاذ محل إقامة فيها.
ب- عدم التردد على محلات أو أماكن معينة.
ج- إيداع جواز السفر لدى قلم دائرة التحقيق وإعلام المديرية العامة للأمن العام بذلك.
د- التعهد بعدم تجاوز دائرة المراقبة وإثبات الوجود دورياً لدى مركز المراقبة.
هـ- عدم ممارسة بعض المهن التي يحظر عليه قاضي التحقيق ممارستها طيلة مدة المراقبة.
و- الخضوع للفحوصات الطبية والمخبرية دورياً في خلال مدة يعينها قاضي التحقيق.
ز- تقديم كفالة ضامنة يعين مقدارها قاضي التحقيق.
لقاضي التحقيق أن يعدل في موجبات الرقابة التي فرضها كلما رأى ذلك مناسباً.
إذا اخل المدعى عليه بأحد موجبات المراقبة المفروضة عليه فلقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر، بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، إصدار مذكرة توقيف في حقه ومصادرة الكفالة لمصلحة الخزينة.
المادة 112- للمدعى عليه الموضوع تحت المراقبة القضائية أن يطلب رفع الرقابة عنه. على قاضي التحقيق أن يبت في طلبه، بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، في خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ تسجيله في قلم دائرة التحقيق. يقبل قراره الاستئناف أمام الهيئة الاتهامية وفقاً للأصول المتبعة في استئناف قرارات قاضي التحقيق.
الفصل الثاني - قرارات إخلاء السبيل
المادة 113- إذا كانت الجريمة من نوع الجنحة وكان الحد الأقصى للعقوبة لا يتجاوز الحبس مدة سنتين وكان المدعى عليه لبنانياً وله مقام في لبنان فيخلى سبيله بحق بعد انقضاء خمسة أيام على تاريخ توقيفه، شرط ألا يكون قد حكم عليه سابقاً بعقوبة جرم شائن أو بعقوبة الحبس مدة سنة على الأقل.
يتعهد المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله بحضور جميع معاملات التحقيق وإجراءات المحاكمة وإنفاذ الحكم.
المادة 114- في جميع الجرائم الأخرى، وإذا لم تتوافر شروط تخلية السبيل بحق، يمكن لقاضي التحقيق، بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، أن يقرر إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه الموقوف، إذا استدعاه وتعهد في استدعائه بحضور جميع معاملات التحقيق والمحاكمة وإنفاذ الحكم، لقاء كفالة أو دونها.
- تتضمن الكفالة:
أ- حضور المدعى عليه معاملات التحقيق والمحاكمة وإنفاذ الحكم.
ب- الغرامات والرسوم والنفقات القضائية.
ج- النفقات التي عجلها المدعي الشخصي.
د- جزءاً من التعويضات الشخصية.
يحدد قاضي التحقيق مقدار الكفالة ونوعها والمبلغ المخصص لكل من أقسامها ويمكنه تعديل مقدارها أو نوعها عند الاقتضاء.
المادة 115- يقدم المدعى عليه أو وكيله طلب إخلاء السبيل إلى قاضي التحقيق قبل إصدار القرار الظني.
تبلغ نسخة عن الطلب إلى المدعي الشخصي في محل إقامته المختار ليبدي ملاحظاته عليه في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تبليغه.
يحال الطلب، بعد إنقضاء مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة على تبليغ المدعي الشخصي، إلى النائب العام ليبدي موقفه منه. يتخذ قاضي التحقيق قراره وفقاً لرأي النيابة العامة أو خلافاً له فور إعادة الملف إليه.
المادة 116- للمدعي الشخصي أن يستأنف أمام الهيئة الاتهامية قرار تخلية السبيل في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه. للمدعى عليه أن يستأنف القرار برد طلب تخلية سبيله في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
- للنيابة العامة أن تستأنف القرار، في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدوره.
- إن استئناف القرار بتخلية السبيل يوقف تنفيذه.
- يقدم الاستئناف بواسطة قاضي التحقيق.
يلزم المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله بأن يتخذ محل إقامة مختاراً في المدينة أو البلدة التي يقع فيها مركز قاضي التحقيق ما لم يكن له في أي منهما محل إقامة حقيقي.
المادة 117- يمكن أن تكون الكفالة نقدية أو إسناداً على الدولة أو مصرفية أو تجارية أو عقارية.
- إذا كانت نقدية أو إسناداً على الدولة فتودع في صندوق قصر العدل لقاء إيصال.
- إذا كانت مصرفية فتتم بإبراز سند كفالة صادرة عن المصرف الكفيل أصولاً يودع في ملف الدعوى. ويذكر على المحضر التأسيسي تاريخ وروده باليوم والساعة واسم المصرف الكفيل ومقدار المبلغ المثبت في سند الكفالة ورقم هذا السند.
- إذا كانت الكفالة تجارية فتتم بإبراز سند كفالة صادر عن المرجع التجاري شخصاً كان أم مؤسسة أم شركة. يسجل في المحضر التأسيسي لدى قاضي التحقيق اسم الكفيل وعنوانه ومقدار المبلغ المثبت في السند. كما توضع في السجل التجاري إشارة سند الكفالة في ملف الكفيل.
- إذا كانت الكفالة عقارية فترفق بتقرير خبير محلف يتحدد فيه رقم العقار وموقعه ومساحته وتخمين مفصل لثمنه. توضع إشارة هذه الكفالة على الصحيفة العينية للعقار. يحفظ أصل سند الكفالة والتقرير في صندوق قصر العدل. يلحظ ذكرهما في المحضر التأسيسي.
- لكل من المدعي الشخصي ومن المدعى عليه، ضمن المهلة المنصوص عليها في المادة 116 من هذا القانون، ان يستأنف الشق المتعلق بمقدار الكفالة من قرار تخلية السبيل.
المادة 118- إذا حضر المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله معاملات التحقيق والمحاكمة ومثل لإنفاذ الحكم فيرد له القسم الأول من الكفالة. أما إذا تخلف عن حضور إحدى معاملات التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو لم يرضخ لإنفاذ الحكم فيصادر القسم الأول من الكفالة لمصلحة الخزينة.
- إذا صدر قرار بمنع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه فترد له الكفالة بكاملها.
- إذا صدر قرار بسقوط دعوى الحق العام عنه بسبب الوفاة فيرد لورثته القسم الأول من الكفالة.
- إذا صدر قرار بسقوط الجريمة المسندة إليه بالعفو العام أو الخاص فيرد له القسم الأول من الكفالة.
- إذا نشأ نزاع حول تطبيق هذه المادة فيفصل فيه، بناء على استدعاء صاحب العلاقة، المرجع الواضع يده على الدعوى أو الذي حكم فيها في غرفة المذاكرة.
المادة 119- تتولى النيابة العامة أمر تنفيذ القسمين (أ وب) من الكفالة، وينفذ القسمان (ج و د) بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ بعد إنبرام الحكم.
المادة 120- إذا استجدت، بعد تخلية سبيل المدعى عليه، أسباب هامة توجب توقيفه مجدداً فلقاضي التحقيق أن يصدر قراراً بتوقيفه بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة. إذا كان قرار إخلاء سبيله قد صدر عن الهيئة الاتهامية عند فسخها قرار قاضي التحقيق برد الطلب فعلى قاضي التحقيق أن يرفع ملف الدعوى إلى الهيئة الاتهامية لتتخذ موقفاً من قراره القاضي بتوقيف المدعى عليه مجدداً. غير أن ذلك لا يوقف تنفيذ قراره. إذا قضت الهيئة الاتهامية بفسخ قراره فتخلي سبيل المدعى عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 121- بعد أن ينهي قاضي التحقيق أعمال التحقيق يحيل الملف إلى النيابة العامة لتبدي فيه مطالعتها النهائية. على النيابة العامة أن تبدي مطالعتها في خلال أسبوع على الأكثر.
إذا طلبت النيابة العامة التوسع في التحقيق فعليها أن تحدد النواقص والأعمال التحقيقية التي تراها ضرورية. لقاضي التحقيق أن ينفذ طلبها أو أن يرفضه. إذا رفضه فعلية أن يعلل أسباب الرفض. للنيابة العامة أن تستأنف قرار الرفض. إذا فسخته الهيئة الاتهامية فلها أن تتصدى لموضوع الطلب أو أن تحيل ملف الدعوى إلى قاضي التحقيق الأول لمتابعة التحقيق أو ليودعه قاضي تحقيق آخر. أما إذا صدقته فتعيد الملف إليه ليصدر قرار الظن بعد أن تبدي النيابة العامة مطالعتها النهائية.
المادة 122- إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه فيبني قراره إما على سبب قانوني وإما على سبيل واقعي.
يكون السبب قانونياً إذا كان الفعل المدعى به لا ينطبق على أي وصف قانوني جزائي أو إذا صدر، بعد الإدعاء بالفعل، قانون جديد يجرده من أي وصف جرمي أو إذا كانت الصفة الجرمية لهذا الفعل قد زالت عنه لسبب من أسباب التبرير القانونية، أو إذا سقطت الدعوى العامة عن الفعل المدعى به بأحد أسباب السقوط المحددة قانوناً.
يكون السبب واقعياً إذا لم يثبت التحقيق أن الجرم المدعى به قد وقع فعلاً أو إذا لم تتوافر الأدلة على قيام صلة سببية بين الجرم المدعى به وبين المدعى عليه، أو إذا كانت الدعوى العامة قد حركت في حق مجهول لم يتوصل التحقيق إلى كشفه أو إلى معرفة هويته. في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يقرر قاضي التحقيق تسطير مذكرة بالتحري الدائم توصلاً لمعرفة الفاعل أو لكشف هويته.
إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه فيقرر إطلاق سراحه فوراً إذا كان موقوفاً. لا يوقف استئناف هذا القرار تنفيذه.
المادة 123- إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق أن الفعل المدعى به من نوع المخالفة أو الجنحة التي لا تستوجب الحبس فيطلق سراح المدعى عليه فوراً إذا كان موقوفاً يحيل ملف الدعوى إلى القاضي المنفرد بواسطة النيابة العامة.
المادة 124- على النائب العام، في القضية التي اقترنت بقرار ظني بجنحة أو مخالفة، أن يرسل ملف الدعوى إلى القاضي المنفرد المختص في خلال ثلاثة أيام من إيداعه إياه مرفقاً بقائمة مفردات تضعها دائرة التحقيق.
المادة 125- إذا اعتبر قاضي التحقيق أن الفعل الذي حقق فيه من نوع الجناية فيصدر قراراً يعرض فيه وقائع القضية والأدلة المتوافرة فيها والوصف القانوني الذي ينطبق عليها. يحيل الملف إلى النيابة العامة لتودعه الهيئة الاتهامية بوصفها صاحبة سلطة الاتهام.
إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق أن الوصف الجنائي المدعى به لا ينطبق على الوقائع المتوافرة في القضية وانما ينطبق عليها وصف جنحي فللنائب العام أن يستأنف قراره. ليس للمدعي الشخصي حق استئناف هذا القرار.
المادة 126- يجب أن يشتمل قرار قاضي التحقيق، بالإحالة على القاضي المنفرد أو باعتبار الفعل من نوع الجناية، على اسم المدعى عليه وشهرته وعمره ومحل ولادته واسمي والديه وجنسيته ورقم سجله ومحل إقامته ومهنته وتاريخ توقيفه وتخلية سبيله وعلى بيان واضح بالوقائع والأدلة والوصف القانوني.
المادة 127- إذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة، بعد صدور قرار منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه، فيفتح التحقيق مجدداً إذا بني القرار على سبب واقعي.
تعد من الأدلة الجديدة إفادات الشهود والأوراق والمحاضر التي لم توضع تحت يد قاضي التحقيق والتي من شأنها أن تؤثر في النتيجة التي توصل إليها.
تقدم الأدلة الجديدة إلى النائب العام الذي يقدر ما إذا كانت مجدية وكافية لطلب تجديد التحقيق. إذا تبين له أنها تفي بالغرض المذكور فيطلب من قاضي التحقيق إجراء التحقيق مجدداً.
على قاضي التحقيق أن يحقق في الأدلة الجديدة ويصدر ما يراه ضرورياً من مذكرات. يستجوب المدعى عليه دون إدعاء لاحق من النيابة العامة ويراعي في أعمال التحقيق الأصول المتبعة.
إذا رأى قاضي التحقيق، بعد معاودته أعمال التحقيق، أن يرجع عن قرار منع المحاكمة فيقرر، بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، الظن في المدعى عليه أو اعتبار فعله من نوع الجناية. أما إذا لم يؤد التحقيق الجديد إلى ما يوجب تعديل القرار الأول بمنع المحاكمة فيصدر قراراً بالإبقاء عليه.
إذا كان قرار منع المحاكمة قد صدر عن الهيئة الاتهامية فتتولى، بناء على طلب النائب العام، تجديد التحقيق الذي يجريه رئيسها أو من ينتدبه من مستشاريه وفقاً للأصول المتبعة أمام قاضي التحقيق.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 128- تتولى غرفة مدنية لدى محكمة الاستئناف وظائف الهيئة الاتهامية. وهي:
1- سلطة الاتهام في الجناية.
2- المرجع الاستئنافي لقرارات قاضي التحقيق وللقرارات الداخلة في اختصاصها بموجب قوانين خاصة.
3- حق التصدي.
4- البت في طلبات إعادة الاعتبار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 129- إذا اعتبر قاضي التحقيق في قراره النهائي أن الفعل المدعى به من نوع الجناية فيحيل ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لتودعه الهيئة الاتهامية، فتنظم النيابة العامة في خلال خمسة أيام تقريراً توضح فيه مطالبها. لكل من المدعي الشخصي ومن الظنين أن يتقدم، خلال المهلة عينها، بمذكرة يعرض فيها وقائع القضية والأدلة والوصف القانوني وما يخلص إليه من مطالب.
المادة 130- بعد أن يرفع النائب العام ملف الدعوى، مشفوعاً بتقريره، إلى الهيئة الاتهامية تضع يدها بصورة موضوعية عليه. إذا رأت أن الدعوى مكتملة التحقيق وأن لا جدوى من التوسع فيه فتصدر أحد القرارات الآتية:
أ- قراراً بمنع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه وبإطلاق سراحه إذا تبين لها أن الأدلة غير كافية لإتهامه بالجناية، أو أن الفعل المسند إليه لا يؤلف جرماً أو أن الصفة الجرمية قد زالت عنه لسبب من أسباب التبرير أو بصدور قانون جديد يعدل القانون السابق أو أن الدعوى العامة قد سقطت لسبب من أسباب السقوط المحددة في القانون.
ب- قراراً باعتبار الفعل جنحة أو مخالفة تحيل بموجبه المدعى عليه على القاضي المنفرد الجزائي وتطلق سراحه إذا اعتبرت الفعل مخالفة أو جنحة لا تستوجب عقوبة الحبس أكثر من سنة.
ج- قراراً باتهام المدعى عليه إذا تبين لها أن الوقائع والأدلة عليها كافية لاتهامه بعد أن تعطي الفعل المسند إليه وصفاً جنائياً.
تقضي في قرارها بإحالة المتهم على محكمة الجنايات لمحاكمته بما اتهم به، وتصدر مذكرة إلقاء قبض في حقه.
المادة 131- يجب أن يتضمن قرار الاتهام أسماء أعضاء الهيئة الاتهامية ومطالب النيابة العامة وسرداً واضحاً ودقيقاً لوقائع القضية وتفنيداً للأدلة على ارتباط الجريمة بفعل المدعى عليه ووصفاً قانونياً معللاً وتحديداً للنصوص القانونية التي تنطبق على الوقائع وتسطير مذكرة بإلقاء القبض على المتهم، كما يجب أن يتضمن اسم المتهم وشهرته وتاريخ ولادته واسمي والديه ورقم سجله ومحل إقامته ومهنته وجنسيته وتاريخ توقيفه وتاريخ إخلاء سبيله في حال حصوله. 
- يوقع كل من رئيس الهيئة ومستشاريها قرار الاتهام.
يجب أن تتضمن مذكرة إلقاء القبض اسم المتهم وشهرته وتاريخ ولادته واسمي والديه ومحل إقامته ومهنته وجنسيته ونوع الجناية المسندة إليه والنص القانوني المنطبق عليها والأمر إلى قوى الأمن بتوقيف المتهم تنفيذاً لها.
إذا أصدرت الهيئة الاتهامية قرارها بإحالة المتهم أمام محكمة الجنايات وأغفلت تسطير مذكرة إلقاء قبض في حقه فيمكنها تسطير هذه المذكرة بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.
المادة 132- إذا وجدت الهيئة الاتهامية نقصاً أو غموضاً في التحقيق فيجري رئيسها تحقيقاً تكميلياً أو يكلف بذلك أحد مستشاريه.
تراعى في التحقيق التكميلي الأصول التي تنظم أعمال قاضي التحقيق في هذا الشأن.
بعد الانتهاء من التحقيق التكميلي يحال ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لتبدي مطالعتها في ضوء ما استجد في الدعوى. ثم تتخذ الهيئة الاتهامية القرار المناسب فيها.
المادة 133- تصدر الهيئة الاتهامية قراراً اتهامياً واحداً في الجرائم المتلازمة. إذا كان بعضها من نوع الجنحة فتحيل القضية برمتها على محكمة الجنايات.
تكون الجرائم متلازمة:
أ- إذا ارتكبها عدة أشخاص مجتمعين في آن واحد.
ب- إذا ارتكبها أشخاص متعددون في أوقات وأماكن مختلفة تنفيذاً لاتفاق بينهم.
ج- إذا كان بعضها تهيئة للبعض الآخر أو تمهيداً لوقوعه أو تسهيلاً أو تنفيذاً له أو لإخفاء نتائجه الجرمية أو لإبقاء منفذيها دون ملاحقة.
د- إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في إخفاء الأشياء الناتجة عن الجريمة كلياً أو جزئياً.
المادة 134- للهيئة الاتهامية، بصرف النظر عما انتهى إليه قرار قاضي التحقيق المحال إليها، أن تنظر في جميع الجنايات والجنح المتلازمة معها، تلقائياً أو بناء على طلب النائب العام، وأن تتخذ القرار المناسب في شأنها.
- لها أن تجري أي عمل تحقيقي إضافي تلقائياً أو بناء على طلب النائب العام أو المدعى عليه أو المدعي الشخصي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 135- أن الهيئة الاتهامية هي المرجع الاستئنافي الصالح للنظر في الطعن الذي يوجه ضد قرارات قاضي التحقيق.
1- للنيابة العامة أن تستأنف جميع قرارات التحقيق الصادرة خلافاً لطلبها، سواء منها الإدارية والتحقيقية والقضائية، والقرار القاضي باسترداد قرار التوقيف لعدم توافر شروطه، وذلك ضمن مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدور القرار.
2- للمدعى عليه أن يستأنف من قرارات قاضي التحقيق:
أ- قرار رد طلب تخلية سبيله.
ب- قرار رد دفع أو أكثر من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون.
3- للمدعي الشخصي أن يستأنف القرارات الآتية:
أ- القرار القاضي بقبول دفع أو أكثر من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون إذا كان مضراً بمصلحته.
ب- القرار القاضي بترك المدعى عليه أو بإخلاء سبيله بحق أو بكفالة.
ج- قرار منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه.
د- القرار القاضي بوصف الفعل المدعى به من نوع المخالفة.
هـ- القرار القاضي باسترداد مذكرة توقيف المدعى عليه إذا كان مخالفاً للأصول.
ليس للمسؤول بالمال أو الضامن أن يستأنف من قرارات قاضي التحقيق سوى القرار الفاصل في الصلاحية.
ج- مهلة الاستئناف أربع وعشرون ساعة. تبدأ في حق المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والضامن من تاريخ تبلغه القرار في مقامه المختار ضمن المدينة التي تقع فيها دائرة قاضي التحقيق ما لم يكن له فيها مقام حقيقي.
المادة 136- يقدم الاستئناف مباشرة إلى الهيئة الاتهامية أو بواسطة قاضي التحقيق.
على الهيئة الاتهامية أن تفصل في استئناف قرار قاضي التحقيق في مهلة عشرة أيام على الأكثر من وقت إيداعها الملف.
المادة 137- للاستئناف أمام الهيئة الاتهامية مفعول ناشر في إطار موضوعه. إذا كان وارداً ضمن المهلة القانونية ومتضمناً الأسباب القانونية والمطالب وموقعاً من محام في الاستئناف فتقرر الهيئة الإتهامية قبول الإستئناف في الشكل وفي الأساس تصديق القرار المستأنف أو فسخه أو تعديله.
إن الاستئناف الذي يقدمه المدعي الشخصي ضد قرار منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه يحرك الدعوى العامة مجدداً وينشرها أمام الهيئة الاتهامية.
إذا قررت الهيئة الاتهامية منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه فله أن يطلب بدل عطله وضرره وفقاً لأحكام المادة 72 من هذا القانون.
المادة 138 إذا استأنفت النيابة العامة أو المدعي الشخصي القرار القاضي بإخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه أو بتركه أو باسترداد مذكرة توقيفه المخالفة للأصول فإن الاستئناف يوقف إنفاذ القرار حتى البت فيه خلال مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة.
إذا انقضت هذه المهلة دون أن تتخذ الهيئة الاتهامية قرارها فعلى النائب العام أن يطلق سراحه حكماً.
المادة 139- إذا فسخت الهيئة الاتهامية قرار قاضي التحقيق بترك المدعى عليه فلها أن تصدر في حقه مذكرة توقيف.
اذ فسخت الهيئة قرار قاضي التحقيق القاضي برد طلب تخلية سبيل المدعى عليه فعلى المخلى سبيله أن يتخذ محل إقامة مختاراً في المدينة أو البلدة التي يقع فيها مركز الهيئة الاتهامية ما لم يكن له فيها محل إقامة حقيقي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 140- إذا أصدر قاضي التحقيق قراراً اعتبر بموجبه فعل المدعى عليه من نوع الجناية فللهيئة الاتهامية، دونما حاجة لإدعاء النيابة العامة، أن تنظر في جميع الجرائم المستفادة من التحقيق والمتلازمة مع الجرم الأصلي وأن تتناول جميع الأشخاص الذين تتوافر في حقهم أدلة على إسهامهم في هذه الجرائم.
أما الجرائم غير المتلازمة مع الجرم الأصلي، فيقتضي لتحريك دعوى الحق العام فيها ادعاء النيابة العامة.
إذا وقع استئناف على قرار قاضي التحقيق الذي امتنع فيه عن اتخاذ إجراء أو القيام بعمل تحقيقي، وفسخت الهيئة الاتهامية قراره، فتتولى القيام بالإجراء أو العمل بدلاً من قاضي التحقيق ولها أن تتصدى لأساس الدعوى.
إذا نظرت في استئناف قرار صادر عن قاضي التحقيق بمنع المحاكمة أو بعدم السير بالدعوى لسبب أو أكثر من الأسباب المبينة في المادة 73 من هذا القانون، وقررت فسخه فلها أن تتصدى لأساس الدعوى.
إذا لم تتصد الهيئة الاتهامية لأساس الدعوى فتحيل الملف إلى قاضي التحقيق الأول لمتابعة التحقيق فيها أو لاحالتها إلى قاضي تحقيق آخر.
المادة 141- إذا تصدت الاتهامية لأساس الدعوى فتتولى التحقيقات وإصدار مذكرات الإحضار أو التوقيف، بحسب مقتضى الحال، ولها أن تنتدب أحد أعضائها للقيام بهذه الأعمال.
تخضع التحقيقات التي يجريها الرئيس أو المستشار المنتدب للأصول عينها التي تنظم التحقيق لدى قاضي التحقيق، لكل منهما أن يستنيب قاضي تحقيق أو قاضياً منفرداً للقيام ببعض أعمال التحقيق وفقاً للأحكام التي تنظم الإنابة الصادرة عن قاضي التحقيق.
المادة 142- بعد الانتهاء من التحقيقات التي تجريها الهيئة الاتهامية بذاتها أو بواسطة أحد أعضائها تعيد ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لتبدي مطالعتها مجدداً في أساس الدعوى. ثم تصدر قرارها بعد التدقيق في الدعوى والتحقيقات الإضافية.
المادة 143- لا يمكن الطعن في قرارات الهيئة الاتهامية أمام محكمة التمييز إلا للأسباب المبينة في المادتين 306 و307 من هذا القانون.
- إن مهلة الطعن في قرارات الهيئة الاتهامية خمسة عشر يوماً. تبدأ في حق النيابة العامة من تاريخ صدورها وفي حق كل من المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والضامن من تاريخ تبليغه وفقاً للأصول المبينة في المادتين 147 و148 من هذا القانون، ويعد مبلغاً إذا ثبت أنه علم بها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 144- يجوز إعادة الاعتبار إلى كل محكوم عليه بجناية أو بجنحة. يصدر القرار بذلك عن الهيئة الاتهامية التابع لها محل إقامة المحكوم عليه بناء على طلبه.
تجري إعادة الاعتبار المنصوص عليها في المادتين 159 و160 من قانون العقوبات وفقاً للأصول الآتية:
أ- يقدم المحكوم عليه طلب رد الاعتبار إلى الهيئة الاتهامية.
يجب أن يربط به صورة عن الحكم الصادر في حقه وسجلاً عدلياً لا يعود تاريخه إلى أكثر من شهر من تاريخ تقديم الطلب.
ب- تنتدب الهيئة الاتهامية أحد أعضائها للتحقق من استيفاء الطلب الشروط القانونية فيضع تقريراً يرفعه إلى الهيئة.
تودع الهيئة الاتهامية الطلب مع التقرير النيابة العامة لتبدي مطالعتها.
المادة 145- إذا قررت الهيئة الاتهامية قبول الطلب فتبلغ صورة مصدقة عن قرارها إلى النائب العام الاستئنافي الذي يودعها دائرة السجل العدلي لتنفيذه.
المادة 146- إذا قررت الهيئة الاتهامية رد طلب إعادة الاعتبار فلا يجوز لمقدم الطلب تقديمه مجدداً قبل انصرام ستة أشهر من تاريخ تبلغه قرار الرد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 147- تبلغ أوراق الدعوة والمذكرات والأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن القضاء وتنفذ التدابير القضائية بواسطة مفارز أمنية خاصة تكون تابعة مباشرة للنائب العام ولقاضي التحقيق الأول ولرؤساء الهيئات والمحاكم المختصة، وتكون مسؤولة أمام رئيس الهيئة القضائية الذي يوكل إليها أو يكلفها القيام بأي تبليغ أو إنفاذ أي تدبير في حال تلكؤها عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد.
لا يحق للقائم بالتبليغ أن يبلغ نفسه أو زوجه أو أصولهما أو فروعهما أو أصهارهما أو سائر أقربائهما حتى الدرجة الرابعة.
يجب أن يذكر في وثيقة التبليغ اسم طالب التبليغ واسم مأمور التبليغ وعنوانه وتاريخ تكليفه واسم المطلوب تبليغه وعنوانه. إذا كان شخصاً معنوياً فيبلغ في مركزه الرئيسي.
يجب أن يذكر في وثيقة التبليغ، علاوة على ما تقدم، الفعل الجرمي موضوع الملاحقة أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة والنص القانوني الذي يعاقب عليه والمرجع القضائي الواضع يده على الدعوى وصفة المطلوب تبليغه: مدع، مدعى عليه، مسؤول بالمال، ضامن، شاهد…الخ.
على المكلف بالتبليغ أن ينفذ ما كلف به دون إبطاء وأن يبذل قصارى جهده لتبليغ المقصود بالذات.
على المقصود بالتبليغ أن يوقع على النسخة الأصلية من وثيقة التبليغ ويستلم نسخة عنها. إذا امتنع عن التوقيع أو كان عاجزاً عنه أو رفض استلام النسخة فيشير القائم بالتبليغ إلى ذلك على النسخة الأصلية.
إذا كان الشخص المقصود بالتبليغ غير موجود في محل إقامته أو سكنه فيجري تبليغه بواسطة أحد أفراد عائلته أو خدمه أو أي شخص آخر من المقيمين معه في سكن واحد شرط أن يستدل من ظاهر حاله أنه راشد. كما يشترط أن لا تكون مصلحته متعارضة مع مصلحة الشخص المطلوب إبلاغه. أن امتنع عن ذكر اسمه وصلته بالمقصود بالتبليغ أو عن استلام نسخة عنها فيثبت مأمور التبليغ امتناعه ويترك له نسخة عن وثيقة التبليغ.
إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تبليغه شخصاً معنوياً فيتم تبليغه بواسطة ممثله القانوني أو المفوض بالتوقيع عنه أو أي شخص ذي صفة للتبلغ عنه. ويترك للمبلغ نسخة عن وثيقة التبليغ.
يبلغ رجال السلك الديبلوماسي والقنصلي أوراق دعوتهم بواسطة وزارة الخارجية.
يبلغ العسكريون أوراق دعوتهم بواسطة قادة قطعهم.
المادة 148- إذا لم يكن للشخص المطلوب إبلاغه محل إقامة أو سكن، أو إذا لم يجد مأمور التبليغ من يتبلغ عنه في محل إقامته أو سكنه، فيجري تبليغه بالصاق نسخة عن وثيقة التبليغ على باب سكنه الأخير بشكل ثابت وبتسليم نسخة ثانية عنها إلى المختار التابع له سكنه الأخير وبالصاق نسخة ثالثة على باب المرجع القضائي الآمر بالتبليغ. 
على مأمور التبليغ أن يدون هذه الإجراءات على النسخة الأصلية من الوثيقة ويردها إلى مرجعها.
إذا لم يكن للمطلوب إبلاغه سكن أخير فيكتفي مأمور التبليغ بالصاق نسخة عن وثيقة التبليغ على باب المرجع القضائي الآمر بالتبليغ.
المادة 149- يجب أن يتم التبليغ قبل ثلاث أيام على الأقل من موعد مثول المبلغ أمام المرجع القضائي الآمر بالتبليغ ما لم يرد في القانون نص مخالف.
إذا كان التبليغ موجهاً إلى شخص مقيم في بلد أجنبي فيتم بكتاب مضمون مع إشعار بالوصول أو بواسطة السفارة أو القنصلية اللبنانية في البلد المذكور أو بمقتضى القواعد المقررة في القانون المحلي.
إذا تعذر التبليغ جاز للمحكمة أن تعتبر الشخص الموجه إليه التبليغ مجهول المقام فيجري تبليغه وفقاً لأحكام المادة 148 من هذا القانون.
إذا لم تراع إجراءات التبليغ، ومنها مهلة التبليغ، فعلى المرجع القضائي أن يقرر إعلان بطلان التبليغ في حال عدم حضور المطلوب تبليغه وإعادة التبليغ مجدداً وفقاً للمادة 148 من هذا القانون. إذا حضر وطلب إرجاء الجلسة إلى موعد آخر، قبل أن يدلي بأي دفع أو دفاع في الدعوى، فيقرر القاضي الواضع يده عليها إرجاءها ويبلغه موعدها، وإذا لم يطلب ذلك فيعتد بتبليغه.
إذا أعلن المرجع القضائي بطلان التبليغ لسبب ذي صلة بفعل مأمور التبليغ فيغرمه بمبلغ يوازي نفقات التبليغ ويلزمه، عند الاقتضاء، ببدل العطل والضرر للفريق المتضرر.
لا يدخل في حساب مهلة التبليغ ساعة ويوم حصوله. إذا انتهت المهلة يوم عطلة رسمية أو خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي فتمدد إلى أول يوم يليه من أيام العمل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - القاضي المنفرد الجزائي


الفصل الأول - وضع القاضي المنفرد يده على الدعوى
المادة 150- ينظر القاضي المنفرد في قضايا الجنح والمخالفات عدا ما استثني منها بنص خاص. لا تمثل النيابة العامة لديه.
المادة 151- يضع القاضي المنفرد يده على الدعوى بإحدى الطرق الآتية:
أ- ادعاء النيابة العامة.
ب- الدعوى المباشرة التي يقدمها المتضرر ويتخذ فيها صفة الادعاء الشخصي.
ج- القرار الظني الصادر عن قاضي التحقيق أو الهيئة الاتهامية.
د- دعوى بدل العطل والضرر المبنية على قرار منع المحاكمة أو التبرئة أو إبطال التعقبات.
هـ- قرار تعيين المرجع أو نقل الدعوى. 
و- حالة وقوع جنحة أثناء انعقاد جلسة المحاكمة.
ز- المخالفات المثبتة في محاضر.
المادة 152- يدعي النائب العام لدى القاضي المنفرد بالجنحة في حق شخص تحددت هويته.
يتضمن الإدعاء وصفاً للجنحة المدعى بها ولمكان ارتكابها ويضم إليه التحقيقات الأولية والشكوى وجميع الأوراق التي تبرر الملاحقة. للنائب العام أن يدعي لاحقاً في حق الشخص الذي اغفل الإدعاء عليه ما دامت الدعوى عالقة أمام القاضي المنفرد. لهذا الأخير أن يفلته إلى إغفاله الادعاء في حق شخص توافرت الأدلة ضده دون أن يقيده بذلك.
للنائب العام أن يطلب ملف الدعوى للإطلاع عليه شرط أن يرده في خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ إيداعه إياه.
على النائب العام أن يوقع على الورقة التي تحمل ادعاءه، ولا يجوز له أن يرجع أو يتنازل عن ادعائه.
لا يجوز له أن يدعي بالجريمة عينها في حق الشخص نفسه أمام القاضي المنفرد إذا كان قد سبق له أن ادعى بها أمام قاضي التحقيق.
المادة 153- إذا قبض على شخص متلبساً بجنحة مشهودة تستوجب عقوبة الحبس فيتم إحضاره أمام النائب العام الذي يستجوبه ويدعي عليه ويحيله إلى القاضي المنفرد ليحاكم أمامه في الحال أو في اليوم التالي، وذلك مع مراعاة المادة 108 من هذا القانون، وللنائب العام أن يصدر في حقه، قبل إحالته، مذكرة توقيف تنفذ فوراً.
إذا استمهل المدعى عليه أمام القاضي المنفرد ليستعين بمحام فيمهله مدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر لا تقبل تمديداً.
يحدد النائب العام في الجنحة المشهودة أسماء الشهود. للقاضي المنفرد أن يقرر تبليغهم شفاها موعد الجلسة بواسطة الضابطة العدلية أو قوى الأمن أو دائرة المباشرين.
إذا تمنع أحدهم عن الحضور فللقاضي المنفرد أن يصدر في حقه مذكرة إحضار.
المادة 154- إذا رأى القاضي المنفرد أن الدعوى، في الجنحة المشهودة، غير جاهزة للحكم فيقرر إرجاءها إلى موعد آخر لا يتجاوز العشرة أيام. له أن يخلي سبيل المدعي عليه تلقائياً عند عدم وجود إدعاء شخصي أو بناء على استدعاء منه، بكفالة أو بدونها، إذا وجد أن لا ضرورة لاستمرار توقيفه شرط أن يتخذ المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله محل إقامة له في البلدة أو المدينة التي يقع فيها مركز القاضي. يمكنه في هذه الحالة، أن يقرر منعه من السفر إذا رأى ضرورة لذلك لمدة لا تتجاوز الشهرين.
إذا استدعى المدعى عليه تخلية سبيله فتبلغ نسخة عن استدعائه إلى المدعي الشخصي في محل إقامته الحقيقي ضمن دائرة القاضي المنفرد أو محل إقامته المختار فيها، فيبدي ملاحظاته عليه في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تبليغه. يتخذ القاضي المنفرد قراره إما بإجابة الطلب أو برفضه في خلال مهلة مماثلة.
لكل من المدعي الشخصي ومن المدعى عليه أن يستأنف قرار القاضي المنفرد أمام محكمة الاستئناف خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تبليغه إياه. للنيابة العامة أن تستأنفه في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدوره.
المادة 155- لكل متضرر من جنحة أن يتقدم بشكوى مباشرة يتخذ فيها صفة الإدعاء الشخصي أمام القاضي المنفرد الواقع ضمن نطاق دائرته مكان وقوع الجرم أو محل إقامة المدعى عليه أو مكان إلقاء القبض عليه.
تسجل الشكوى في قلم القاضي المنفرد الذي يقرر تكليف مقدمها بدفع سلفة معجلة تتضمن الرسوم والنفقات القضائية على أن لا تزيد عن واحد في المئة من قيمة الدعوى. علاوة على ذلك يكلف الشاكي، إذا كان أجنبياً، بأن يقدم كفالة يعين نوعها ومقدارها في قراره.
للقاضي أن يعفي الشاكي من دفع السلفة إذا كان وضعه المالي لا يمكنه من الدفع. له أيضاً أن يعفي الشاكي الأجنبي من دفع الكفالة للسبب عينه بقرار معلل.
إن الشكوى التي يتخذ فيها الشاكي صفة الإدعاء الشخصي ويدفع ما يكلف به، ما لم يعف منه، تحرك دعوى الحق العام. إذا لم يتوافر فيها أحد هذين الشرطين فتعد بمثابة أخبار. على القاضي في هذه الحال أن يقرر إحالتها إلى النائب العام ليتخذ موقفاً من تحريك الدعوى العامة.
للشاكي أن يرجع عن شكواه. إذا فعل ذلك في خلال يومي عمل من تاريخ تقديمها فلا يلزم بالنفقات اللاحقة لرجوعه. لا يؤثر رجوعه على سير الدعوى العامة إلا في الدعاوى التي يؤدي فيها إسقاط دعوى الحق الشخصي إلى إسقاط دعوى الحق العام. 
إذا حرك الدعوى العامة إدعاء النيابة العامة فللمتضرر أن يطالب بحقوقه الشخصية تبعاً لها.
في مطلق الأحوال يجب أن يتخذ المدعي الشخصي مقاماً مختاراً له ضمن نطاق المدينة أو البلدة التي يقع فيها مركز المحكمة وأن يبلغ المحكمة خطياً بهذا المقام.
المادة 156- يعين القاضي المنفرد جلسة المحاكمة ويدعو إليها المدعي والمدعى عليه والشهود والمسؤول بالمال والضامن.
- يبلغ القاضي المنفرد المدعى عليه نسخة عن الشكوى المباشرة مع مربوطاتها قبل ثلاثة أيام على الأقل من موعد الجلسة.
المادة 157- للمدعى عليه أو وكيله، دون حضور موكله:
1- أن يدلي قبل الاستجواب بدفع أو أكثر من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون.
على القاضي المنفرد أن يبلغ المدعي الشخصي نسخة عن المذكرة التي يتقدم بها المدعى عليه أو وكيله في هذا الشأن ويمهله خمسة أيام على الأكثر للجواب عليها.
بعد انصرام المهلة يبت في الدفع المدلى به.
للنائب العام أن يستأنف هذا القرار في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدوره.
للمدعى عليه أو وكيله كما للمدعي الشخصي أو وكيله أن يستأنف القرار في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تبليغه إياه.
2- أن يطلب وقف تنفيذ مفعول مذكرة التوقيف الغيابية التي أصدرها قاضي التحقيق بحقه لحين صدور الحكم في الدعوى.
- للقاضي أن يتخذ، لقاء كفالة أو بدونها، قراراً بوقف تنفيذ مذكرة التوقيف الغيابية شرط تعهد المدعى عليه بحضور جلسات المحاكمة. في حال تغيبه عن أي من هذه الجلسات دون عذر مشروع فللقاضي أن يرجع عن قراره بوقف التنفيذ.
- إن القرار القاضي بوقف التنفيذ أو بالرجوع عنه لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
المادة 158- إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق الظن في المدعى عليه بجنحة أو بمخالفة فتحيل النيابة العامة ملف الدعوى على القاضي المنفرد، في خلال ثلاثة أيام من إيداعها إياه، ما لم تستأنف قرار الظن.
كما تحيل إليه خلال المهلة نفسها قرار الظن الصادر عن الهيئة الاتهامية.
يضع القاضي المنفرد يده على الدعوى بالاستناد إلى قرار الظن.
المادة 159- إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق منع المحاكمة، لسبب قانوني أو واقعي، عن المدعى عليه فله أن يطالب، بوجه المدعي الشخصي، ببدل عطله وضرره أمام قاضي المنفرد الجزائي المختص وفقاً لأحكام المادة 72 من هذا القانون.
المادة 160- يضع القاضي المنفرد يده على الدعوى عندما تحال إليه بموجب قرار صادر عن الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز بنتيجة البت في دعوى تعيين المرجع أو نقل الدعوى.
إذا قررت الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز إبطال قرار القاضي المنفرد باعلان عدم اختصاصه للنظر في الدعوى فتعيد الدعوى اليه أو الى قاض منفرد آخر ضمن الدائرة القضائية نفسها للنظر فيها.
المادة 161- اذا وقعت جنحة اثناء جلسة المحاكمة لدى القاضي المنفرد، فينظم محضراً في الحال يستجوب فيه الفاعل ويستمع إلى الشهود، إذا اقتضى الأمر، ويقضي في الجلسة عينها بالعقوبة التي تستوجبها الجنحة. إذا قضى بعقوبة الحبس فله أن يصدر مذكرة بتوقيف المحكوم عليه تنفذ فوراً. يقبل قراره الاستئناف.
إذا كان الفعل المرتكب أثناء المحاكمة ذا وصف جنائي فيتخذ قراراً بتوقيف الفاعل وينظم تقريراً بما حدث ويحيله إلى النيابة العامة مذيلاً بالإشارة إلى توقيف الفاعل.
المادة 162- يضع القاضي المنفرد الجزائي يده على المخالفات المثبتة في محاضر ينظمها من أوكلت إليهم القوانين الخاصة أمر تنظيمها وإحالتها على المحكمة المختصة.
الفصل الثاني - أصول المحاكمة لدى القاضي المنفرد الجزائي
المادة 163- بعد ورود الدعوى إلى دائرة القاضي المنفرد ينظم بها كاتب المحكمة محضراً ويعين القاضي موعد الجلسة ثم ينظم الكاتب أوراق الدعوى لكل من المدعي والمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والضامن ويرسلها لتبلغ منه. يجب أن يتم إبلاغه مذكرة دعوته قبل ثلاثة أيام من بدء المحاكمة. يمكن للقاضي، في الحالات المستعجلة، أن يقرر تقصير المهلة.
إذا حضر أحد ممن ذكر إلى المحكمة، بمجرد علمه بموعد الجلسة، فلا يسعه التذرع بعدم تبليغه مذكرة الدعوة أو بعدم مراعاة مهلة الثلاثة أيام.
المادة 164- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 165 من هذا القانون على المدعى عليه الذي أبلغ موعد الجلسة أن يحضر شخصياً إلى المحكمة.
إذا كان المدعى عليه شخصاً معنوياً فيحضر بشخص ممثله القانوني أو بمحام وكيل عنه.
المادة 165- على المدعى عليه أن يحضر بالذات أو أن يرسل محامياً عنه إذا كان الحد الأقصى لعقوبة الجرم المسند إليه لا يزيد عن سنة حبس. في هذه الحال تعتبر المحاكمة وجاهية في حقه. إذا لم يحضر بالذات أو لم يتمثل بمحام فيحاكم غيابياً.
إذا وجد القاضي ضرورة لمثول المدعى عليه شخصياً أمامه فيبلغه بواسطة وكيله تاريخ الجلسة المعدة لاستجوابه، على أن يتضمن قراره موعد الجلسة باليوم والساعة. إذا غاب المدعى عليه عنها فللقاضي أن يتخذ من غيابه قرينة على صحة ما هو مسند إليه.
إذا كانت عقوبة الجرم المسند إلى المدعى عليه تزيد عن الحبس سنة، ولم يحضر بالذات على رغم إبلاغه موعد الجلسة. فيحاكم غيابياً.
المادة 166- إذا كان المدعى عليه موقوفاً، وأبلغ موعد الجلسة وثبت تمنعه عن حضورها دون عذر مشروع، فتجري المحاكمة بالصورة الغيابية في حقه.
المادة 167- إذا كانت الجريمة المسندة إلى المدعى عليه مشمولة بالعفو العام كلياً فله أن يتمثل بمحام في المحاكمة.
المادة 168- لكل من المدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يتمثل في المحاكمة بمحام.
إذا تخلف المدعي الشخصي، دون عذر مقبول عن جلسة المحاكمة ولم يتمثل بمحام رغم إبلاغه أصولاً فيحاكم غياباً ويتابع السير بالدعوى العامة. لا يقبل الحكم الذي يصدر بنتيجة المحاكمة الاعتراض منه وإنما يقبل الاستئناف.
إذا حضر المدعي الشخصي إحدى جلسات المحاكمة، وتقدم بمطالبه فيها ثم تغيب عن باقي الجلسات دون عذر مقبول، فللمحكمة أن تقضي له بتعويضات شخصية وإن حاكمته غياباً بمثابة الوجاهي.
إذا تغيب المسؤول بالمال أو الضامن عن جلسة المحاكمة، ولم يتمثل بمحام ولم يقدم عذراً مقبولاً رغم إبلاغه أصولاً، فيحاكم غياباً. لا يقبل الحكم الصادر بنتيجة المحاكمة الاعتراض إنما يقبل الاستئناف.
المادة 169- إذا حضر المدعي عليه جلسة المحاكمة ثم تغيب دون عذر مقبول عن الجلسات اللاحقة فتعتبر المحاكمة بمثابة الوجاهي في حقه.
المادة 170- إذا تعذر على المدعى عليه الحضور إلى المحكمة لسبب صحي هام، وكانت ثمة أسباب تبرر عدم إرجاء محاكمته، فللقاضي المنفرد أن ينتقل إلى محل وجوده بعد أربع وعشرين ساعة من تبليغه بالذات قرار استجوابه. ينظم محضراً بإجراءاته ويوقع مع كاتبه والمدعى عليه على كل من صفحاته.
إذا تغيب المدعى عليه عن المحاكمة بعد هذا الاستجواب واستمر العذر الصحي فيمكنه أن يتمثل بمحام وإلا حوكم بمثابة الوجاهي.
للمدعي الشخصي أو وكيله أن يحضر هذه الإجراءات بعد إبلاغه موعدها أصولاً.
الفصل الثالث - الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي
المادة 171- يقتضي إبلاغ الحكم الغيابي من المحكوم عليه وفقاً لأصول التبليغ المحددة في هذا القانون قبل إرسال خلاصة هذا الحكم للتنفيذ.
لا ينفذ الحكم الغيابي الصادر في حق المحكوم عليه إلا إذا تبلغه وفقاً للأصول المحددة في المواد 147 وما يليها من هذا القانون. يحق للمحكوم عليه غياباً الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه إياه وذلك باستدعاء يقدمه إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم الغيابي.
إذا لم تراع في تبليغه الأحكام المذكورة فيحق له الاعتراض عليه طيلة مدة مرور الزمن على العقوبة المحكوم بها.
إذا لم يبلغ المحكوم عليه الحكم الغيابي فيعد هذا الحكم آخر معاملة قضائية، وتبدأ بالسريان منذ صدوره مهلة مرور الزمن على دعوى الحق العام.
المادة 172- ينبرم الشق المدني من الحكم الغيابي بعد إتمام إجراءات تبليغه وفقاً لأحكام التبليغ في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية ويستحصل المحكوم له بالتعويضات الشخصية على صورة صالحة للتنفيذ تنفذ وفقاً للأحكام التي ترعى تنفيذ الأحكام المدنية.
إذا أعلنت، بنتيجة الطعن في الحكم الغيابي بعد تنفيذ الشق المدني منه، براءة المحكوم عليه أو إبطال التعقبات عنه فيحق له أن يطلب إلزام المنفذ برد ما قبضه وبالعطل والضرر.
المادة 173- يحق للمحكوم عليه غياباً أن يعترض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر في حقه برمته أو أن يقصر اعتراضه على الالزامات المدنية والتعويضات المحكوم بها.
للمعترض أن يحضر جلسات المحاكمة بالذات أو أن يرسل محامياً عنه إذا كانت مدة العقوبة المحكوم عليه بها لا تزيد عن السنة حبساً أو إذا اقتصر اعتراضه على الالزامات المدنية والتعويضات المحكوم بها.
إذا حضر، وكان اعتراضه مقدماً ضمن المهلة القانونية ومستوفياً شروطه الشكلية، فيقرر القاضي إسقاط الحكم الغيابي واعتباره كأنه لم يكن. تجري المحاكمة ثانية وفقاً للأصول العادية.
إذا تغيب المعترض عن حضور الجلسة الأولى دون عذر مقبول فيقرر القاضي، مع مراعاة الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة، رد الاعتراض شكلاً. لا يقبل قراره الاعتراض وإنما يقبل الاستئناف الذي يطال الحكم الغيابي الأول.
تسري مهلة الاستئناف من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم الصادر نتيجة الاعتراض.
المادة 174- إذا كان المدعى عليه محقاً في اعتراضه فيعفى من نفقات المحاكمة الغيابية وإلا قضي عليه بها.
للمحكمة، عندما تقرر رد الاعتراض شكلاً، أن تحكم بالزام المعترض بغرامة تتراوح بين خمسماية ألف ومليون ليرة.
الفصل الرابع - إجراءات المحاكمة والتثبت من الأدلة لدى القاضي المنفرد
المادة 175- ينظر القاضي المنفرد في الدعوى بصورة شخصية أي بالنسبة للأشخاص المدعى عليهم. لا يحق له أن يتناول غيرهم ما لم يرد في حق هؤلاء ادعاء لاحق قبل الفصل في الدعوى. عليه، عند توافر أدلة في حق أشخاص غير المدعى عليهم، أن ينظم تقريراً بالأمر ويحيله إلى النائب العام دون تأخير.
المادة 176- ينظر القاضي المنفرد في الوقائع الواردة في إدعاء النيابة العامة أو الشكوى المباشرة أو القرار الظني. له أن يتعرض للظروف والوقائع التي لازمت الجريمة المدعى بها وكان من شأنها أن تؤثر في وصفها.
لا يتقيد القاضي المنفرد بالوصف القانوني المعطى للفعل الجرمي المدعى به.
إذا اعتبر أن الجرم المدعى به يشكل جناية فيعلن عدم اختصاصه للنظر في الدعوى.
المادة 177- إذا أعلن القاضي المنفرد عدم اختصاصه، لكون الفعل المدعى به من نوع الجناية، فيحيل ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة. له أن يصدر مذكرة توقيف في حق المدعى عليه إذا كانت الدعوى قد أقيمت مباشرة أمامه. أما إذا كانت قد أحيلت إليه بموجب ادعاء النيابة العامة أو استناداً لقرار ظني فيكتفي بإعلان عدم صلاحيته وبإحالة الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة.
المادة 178- تجري المحاكمة بصورة علنية وشفاهية وإلا كانت باطلة ما لم يقرر القاضي المنفرد إجراءها سراً بداعي المحافظة على النظام العام أو الأخلاق العامة. يمكن في جميع الأحوال منع الأحداث من حضورها.
المادة 179- يمكن إثبات الجرائم المدعى بها بطرق الإثبات كافة ما لم يرد نص مخالف. لا يمكن للقاضي أن يبني حكمه إلا على الأدلة التي توافرت لديه شرط أن تكون قد وضعت قيد المناقشة العلنية أثناء المحاكمة.
يقدر القاضي الأدلة بهدف ترسيخ قناعته الشخصية.
المادة 180- عند الشروع في المحاكمة يتلو الكاتب ادعاء النيابة العامة أو قرار الظن أو يلخص الوقائع الواردة في الشكوى المباشرة وما ورد من أدلة في حق المدعى عليه.
يستمع القاضي إلى أقوال المدعي الشخصي أو وكيله. بعدها يستجوب المدعى عليه بحضور وكليه المحامي إذا كان قد عين محامياً لمعاونته في الدعوى.
إذا رفض المدعى عليه الإجابة والتزم الصمت فلا يحق للقاضي أو المدعي أن يكرهه على الكلام. لا يجوز للقاضي أن يتخذ من صمته قرينة لإدانته.
المادة 181- لفرقاء الدعوى أن يطلبوا شهوداً يسمونهم وللقاضي المنفرد أن يدعو الشاهد الذي يرى فائدة من سماعه. لا يستمع إليه إلا بعد تحليفه اليمين الآتي نصها: "أقسم بالله العظيم بأن أشهد بالحق ولا شيء غير الحق". ويثبت تحليفه هذه اليمين في محضر المحاكمة.
بعد أن ينتهي القاضي من سماع الشاهد يمكن للمدعي الشخصي أو وكيله وللمدعى عليه أو وكيله أن يطرح عليه، بواسطة القاضي، الأسئلة المتعلقة بالقضية. للقاضي أن يرفض طرح كل سؤال لا يراه مجدياً. عليه، في حال الإصرار على طرحه، أن يدون السؤال وقرار رده.
يجب إبلاغ كل شاهد ورقة دعوته قبل ثلاثة أيام من موعد الجلسة.
إذا حضر الشاهد إلى المحكمة، بمجرد علمه أنه مدعو للشهادة أمامها، فلا يسعه التذرع بعدم تبليغه ورقة دعوته أو بعدم مراعاة مهلة الثلاثة أيام.
المادة 182- بعد إخراج باقي الشهود، على القاضي أن يسأل الشاهد، قبل تحليفه اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، عن اسمه وشهرته وتاريخ ولادته واسمي والديه وجنسيته ورقم سجله ومهنته ومحل إقامته وعما إذا كان بينه وبين المدعى عليه صلة قرابة أو خصومة.
لا تقبل مبدئياً شهادة أصول المدعى عليه وفروعه وإخوته واخواته ومن هم في درجتهم عن طريق المصاهرة والزوج والزوجة حتى بعد الطلاق. يمكن للقاضي سماع شهادة أي من هؤلاء إذا لم يعترض عليها المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه ولا تكون باطلة شهادة هؤلاء. غير أن اعتراض أحدهما على سماعهم لا يمنع القاضي من أن يسمعهم على سبيل المعلومات.
لا تقبل شهادة القاصر الذي لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره إلا على سبيل المعلومات.
لا يسمع من كان دون السابعة من عمره إلا على سبيل المعلومات وبقرار معلل.
المادة 183- إذا تخلف الشاهد عن الحضور، رغم إبلاغه ورقة دعوته أصولاً، ولم يقدم عذراً مقبولاً فللقاضي أن يلزمه بغرامة تتراوح بين مائة ألف وخمسمائة ألف ليرة.
للشاهد الذي قضي عليه بالغرامة أن يطلب من القاضي إعفاءه منها إذا أبدى عذراً مشروعاً.
للقاضي أن يقرر إحضار الشاهد الذي تخلف عن الحضور للمرة الثانية بعد تبليغه وان سبق له تغريمه.
المادة 184- للقاضي أن يقرر تلقائياً أو بناء على طلب أحد فرقاء الدعوى الاستماع إلى شاهد متواجد في قاعة المحكمة.
إذا كان الشاهد لا يحسن اللغة العربية أو أصم أو أبكم فيعين القاضي ترجماناً له يحلفه اليمين بأن يقوم بالمهمة بصدق وأمانة.
المادة 185- تقع الشهادة على وقائع الجريمة المدعى بها وظروفها ونوع إسهام المدعى عليه فيها.
إذا كان الشاهد الذي دعي أمام القاضي المنفرد هو الذي أبلغ السلطة المختصة بوقوع الجريمة فيشير القاضي إلى هذا الأمر قبل الاستماع إليه.
إذا كان الشاهد مخبراً، أعلم بالجريمة لقاء أجر تقاضاه فللقاضي أن يستمع إليه على سبيل المعلومات.

المادة 186- يدلي الشاهد بإفادته شفاهاً. لا يجوز للمدعي أو للمدعى عليه أو لوكيل كل منهما مقاطعته.
- للشاهد أن يستأذن القاضي بالاستعانة بمستندات أو بأوراق عند تأدية شهادته.
- للقاضي أن يستبقي الشاهد خارج القاعة بعد سماعه لدعوته ثانية والاستماع إليه مجدداً أو لمقابلته مع غيره من الشهود.
- يعرض القاضي على الشاهد المواد الجرمية والأشياء الثبوتية ويسأله عنها وله أن يتلو عليه إفادته في التحقيق الأولي أو الاستنطاقي ويستوضحه عنها وعما إذا كان يؤيدها.

المادة 187- لا يحق لأي فريق في الدعوى أن يعترض على سماع شاهد باشر الإدلاء بإفادته بعد حلفه اليمين.
إن إفادة أحد المدعى عليهم ضد المسهمين معه في الجريمة لا تشكل دليلاً كافياً في الإثبات. إنما يعود تقديرها للقاضي في ضوء ما توافر له من أدلة.

المادة 188- إذا تبين للقاضي أن الشاهد يدلي بإفادة كاذبة فيكلف قوى الأمن بوضعه في نظارة المخفر ويضع تقريراً يرفعه إلى النائب العام في هذا الشأن ويشير فيه إلى وضع الشاهد في النظارة. للنائب العام أن يلاحق هذا الشاهد بجرم شهادة الزور وفقاً للأصول.

المادة 189- يوقع الشاهد على محضر إفادته بعد أن تتلى عليه.

المادة 190- إن المحاضر والتقارير المضمومة إلى ملف الدعوى لا تتمتع بالقوة الثبوتية إلا إذا كانت صحيحة في الشكل وكان من نظمها قد وضعها في حدود وظيفته واختصاصه وأثبت فيها ما شاهده أو سمعه أو تحقق منه بنفسه.
إذا كان المحضر هو مما أوجب القانون اعتماده حتى ثبوت تزويره فعلى القاضي أن يأخذ به. لا يجوز له أن يفسح المجال لإقامة البينة الشخصية على ما يخالفه.
إذا كان المحضر هو مما يوليه القانون قوة ثبوتية حتى ثبوت عكس ما ورد فيه فللمدعى عليه أن يثبت ما يخالفه بالبينة الخطية أو بالشهادة.

المادة 191- بعد اكتمال ما يراه القاضي ضرورياً لتأمين قناعته يستمع إلى مطالب المدعي الشخصي أو إلى مرافعة وكيله ثم يستمع إلى المدعى عليه أو إلى مرافعة وكيله ثم إلى المسؤول بالمال والضامن، إن وجد، أو لوكيله على أن يبقى الكلام الأخير للمدعى عليه.
للمدعى عليه أن يترافع مدافعاً عن نفسه وإن بحضور وكيله.

الفصل الخامس - القرارات التي يصدرها القاضي المنفرد الجزائي في شأن التوقيف

المادة 192- للقاضي المنفرد أن يقرر إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه الموقوف بعد أن يستطلع رأي النيابة العامة.
يقدم المدعى عليه طلب تخلية سبيله إلى القاضي المنفرد على نسختين. تبلغ نسخة عنه إلى المدعي الشخصي، عند وجوده، في محل إقامته المختار ما لم يكن له محل إقامة حقيقي ضمن البلدة أو المدينة التي يقع فيها مركز المحكمة.
إذا لم يكن قد اختار مقاماً له فيتم تبليغه في قلم المحكمة.
للمدعي الشخصي أن يعترض على الطلب في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تبليغه إياه.
بعد انقضاء المهلة يبت القاضي المنفرد في الطلب. إذا قرر تخلية سبيل المدعى عليه فللمدعي الشخصي أن يستأنف قراره أمام محكمة الاستئناف التي يتبع لها القاضي المنفرد في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
إذا قرر رد الطلب فللمدعي عليه أن يستأنف القرار من تاريخ إبلاغه خلال المهلة ذاتها.
للنائب العام أن يستأنف قرار القاضي المنفرد في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدوره.
إن استئناف المدعي الشخصي أو النائب العام الوارد ضمن المهلة القانونية يوقف تنفيذ القرار.
لكل من المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه أن يستأنف، ضمن المهل المذكورة أعلاه، الشق المتعلق بمقدار الكفالة في قرار تخلية السبيل.
تطبق في مدة التوقيف والمنع من السفر أحكام المادة 108 من هذا القانون.
المادة 193- للقاضي المنفرد أن يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق المدعى عليه إذا قضى بإدانته وجاهياً بعقوبة الحبس أكثر من سنة على الأقل شرط أن يكون قرار التوقيف معللاً.
تبقى مذكرة التوقيف نافذة رغم استئناف الحكم.
الفصل السادس - الأحكام التي يصدرها القاضي المنفرد 
المادة 194- بعد ختم المحاكمة يصدر القاضي المنفرد حكمه في آخر الجلسة أو في جلسة لاحقة.
يجب أن يكون الحكم موقعاً من القاضي ومن الكاتب ومذيلاً بتاريخ صدوره وأن يتضمن عرضاً واضحاً للوقائع التي استثبتها القاضي وتفنيداً للأدلة التي تؤيدها ودقة كافية في الأسباب والعلل الموجبة له والمواد القانونية المنطبقة على الجرم.
يجب أن يذكر فيه السند القانوني الذي بموجبه وضع القاضي المنفرد يده على الدعوى.
على القاضي أن يبت في الدفوع والمسائل التي يثيرها أمامه أطراف الدعوى.
عليه أن يبت في الدعوى العامة وفي الدعوة المدنية، إذا كانت قد أقيمت تبعاً للدعوى العامة أو بموجب شكوى مباشرة، وأن يصدر حكمه علناً.
لا يجوز له أن يتطرق في حكمه إلى وقائع لم يدع بها أو إلى أشخاص لم يدع عليهم.
المادة 195- إذا تبين للقاضي المنفرد أن الوقائع التي استثبتها ذات وصف جنائي فيعلن عدم اختصاصه للنظر فيها ويحيل ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة.
إذا تبين له أثناء التحقيق في الدعوى جرائم لم يدع بها أو أشخاص لم يدع عليهم فيحيل ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لتدعي بالأفعال أو في حق الأشخاص تبعاً لإدعائها الأصلي أو في دعوى مستقلة.
المادة 196- إذا تبين للقاضي المنفرد أن الجنحة المدعى بها مكتملة الأركان وأن الأدلة كافية على توافر الصلة السببية بينها وبين فعل المدعى عليه فيثبتها ويحدد المواد القانونية المنطبقة عليها ويحكم بإدانة المدعى عليه وبالعقوبة المنصوص عليها، ويقضي بالتعويضات والالزامات المدنية كافة للمدعي الشخصي إذا طلبها وتوافرت شروط الحكم بها. إذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها من نوع الغرامة أو الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ فيحكم بإطلاق سراح المحكوم عليه إذا كان موقوفاً.
المادة 197- إذا تبين للقاضي أن الأدلة على إسهام المدعى عليه في ارتكاب الجنحة المدعى بها غير كافية فيحكم بإعلان براءة هذا الأخير ويطلق سراحه فوراً إذا كان موقوفاً. عليه عند الحكم ببراءة المدعى عليه أن يقضي له على المدعي الشخصي بعطل وضرر إذا طلبه في حال تجاوز المدعي الشخصي حقه في التقاضي.
إذا لم يطلب المدعى عليه تعويضاً عن الضرر اللاحق به أثناء السير في المحاكمة الجزائية وحتى ختامها فيبقى له أن يطلبه أمام المرجع نفسه في دعوى مستقلة في خلال مهلة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تبليغه حكم البراءة أو القرار القاضي بتصديقه.
المادة 198- إذا تبين للقاضي المنفرد أن الفعل المدعى به لا يؤلف جرماً جزائياً أو أنه معفى من العقاب أو غير معاقب عليه بالحبس أو أن الصفة الجرمية زالت عنه لسبب من أسباب زوالها أو أن الدعوى سقطت لسبب من أسباب سقوطها فيحكم بإبطال التعقبات في حق المدعى عليه ويطلق سراحه فوراً إذا كان موقوفاً.
تراعى أحكام المادة السابقة في طلب بدل العطل والضرر.
المادة 199- إذا تبين للقاضي المنفرد أن الفعل يشكل مخالفة فيحكم بها ويقضي للمتضرر بالتعويض إذا طلبه. عليه أن يقرر إطلاق سراح المدعى عليه فوراً إذا كان موقوفاً.
المادة 200- يحكم بنفقات الدعوى على غير المحق.
- يمكن إعفاء المدعي الشخصي من كامل النفقات أو من جزء منها إذا تبين للقاضي أنه كان حسن النية ما لم يكن قد حرك الدعوى العامة بشكواه المباشرة.
المادة 201- للقاضي المنفرد أن يبت في طلبات رد الأشياء المضبوطة ولو كان قد فصل في أساس الدعوى وارتفعت بالتالي يده عنها ما لم يكن حكمه موضوع طعن.
يقبل الاستئناف القرار القاضي برد الأشياء المضبوطة أو برفض ردها.
المادة 202- للقاضي المنفرد أن يجعل قسماً من التعويض المحكوم به للمدعي الشخصي معجل التنفيذ ولو كان حكمه قابلاً للاستئناف.
الفصل السابع - الأصول الموجزة
المادة 203- تطبق الأصول الموجزة على مخالفة الأنظمة البلدية والصحية وأنظمة السير. عند وقوع مخالفة للأنظمة المذكورة، سواء أكانت تستوجب عقوبة تكديرية أو جنحية، يرسل محضر الضبط الذي يثبتها إلى القاضي المنفرد الذي يحكم بالعقوبة التي يستوجبها الفعل قانوناً دون دعوة المدعى عليه.
يصدر القاضي حكمه في مهلة عشرة أيام ما لم يوجب القانون مدة أقصر.
المادة 204- تعتبر الوقائع التي يثبتها محضر الضبط صحيحة إلا إذا تبين أن ثمة مخالفة للأصول في تنظيمه.
على القاضي أن يصف الوقائع ويحدد المادة القانونية المنطبقة عليها وينزل العقوبة بالمدعى عليه إلا إذا تبين له:
أ- إن الفعل المسند إلى المدعى عليه لا يؤلف جرماً أو معفى كلياً من العقاب.
ب- إنه غير صالح للنظر في المخالفة.
ج- إن دعوى الحق العام قد سقطت لسبب ما من أسباب سقوطها.
إذا قرر إعلان عدم صلاحيته فيحيل ملف الدعوى إدارياً إلى القاضي المنفرد المختص.
المادة 205- يعتبر القرار الذي يصدره القاضي المنفرد في إحدى المخالفات المذكورة نافذاً ما لم يتقدم المحكوم عليه، في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه، باعتراض عليه وفقاً للأصول العادية.
- للنائب العام أن يعترض على القرار بمهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدوره وفقاً للأصول العادية.
- إذا قضي برد الاعتراض شكلاً فيحكم بزيادة العقوبة المحكوم بها بمقدار نصفها كحد أقصى.
المادة 206- لا تطبق الأصول الموجزة المنصوص عليها آنفاً عندما يكون في الدعوى مدع شخصي.
المادة 207- بعد أن يصبح الحكم نهائياً ومبرماً، إما لانقضاء مدة الاعتراض وإما لرجوع المعترض عن اعتراضه وإما لرد الاعتراض، يرسل الكاتب خلاصة عن الحكم مذيلة بعبارة "صالح للتنفيذ" إلى النيابة العامة في مهلة خمسة أيام من انبرام الحكم.
إذا لم يراع الكاتب أحكام هذه المادة فيغرم، بموجب قرار يصدر عن القاضي المنفرد، بمبلغ يتراوح بين مائة ألف وخمسمائة ألف ليرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - ممارسة حق الاستئناف
المادة 208- للمدعى عليه، المحكوم عليه، أن يستأنف الحكم البدائي، سواء لجهة قضائه بالعقوبة أو بالتعويض.
له أن يستأنف الحكم القاضي ببراءته إذا ألزمه بدفع كل أو بعض النفقات القضائية والحكم الذي قضى له بالتعويض عن تجاوز المدعي حقه في الإدعاء.
المادة 209- للمسؤول بالمال أو الضامن أن يستأنف الحكم الذي الزمه، بالتضامن مع المدعى عليه المقتضى بإدانته، بالتعويض على المدعي الشخصي. له أن يستأنف وحده هذا الحكم ولو رضخ له المدعى عليه. في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يستفيد وحده من استئنافه.
المادة 210- للمدعي الشخصي أن يستأنف الشق من الحكم المتعلق بالدعوى المدنية. إذا كانت الدعوى المدنية قد ردت تبعاً لحكم البراءة فله أن يستأنف الحكم القاضي بردها ولو انبرم حكم البراءة لعدم استئناف النيابة العامة.
- له أن يستأنف الفقرة من الحكم القاضية بإلزامه بتعويض للمدعى عليه.
المادة 211- للنيابة العامة الاستئنافية أن تستأنف الأحكام لجهة ما تعلق منها بالدعوى العامة. 
للنيابة العامة التمييزية أن تطلب خطياً من النيابة العامة الاستئنافية استئناف حكم بدائي قضى ببراءة المدعى عليه أو بإبطال التعقبات في حقه أو بإسقاط دعوى الحق العام عنه أو بإعلان عدم اختصاص المحكمة للنظر في الدعوى.
الفصل الثاني - الأحكام التي يمكن استئنافها
المادة 212- تقبل الاستئناف الأحكام الصادرة في قضايا الجنح.
 لا تقبل الاستئناف الأحكام الصادرة في المخالفات إلا إذا قضت:
أ- بالحبس أو بالتوقيف التكديري أو بغرامة تزيد على الخمسمائة ألف ليرة.
ب- بعقوبة إضافية أو فرعية أو بتعويضات شخصية تزيد على الخمسماية ألف ليرة.
ج- برد دفع من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون.
د- بعقوبة لمخالفة متلازمة مع جنحة.
المادة 213- لا يجوز استئناف القرارات غير الفاصلة في أساس النزاع إلا مع الحكم النهائي.
تستثنى من هذا المبدأ القرارات التي تبت في دفع أو أكثر من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون وقرارات إخلاء السبيل والقرارات التي ينهي بها القاضي المنفرد الدعوى دون التعرض للأساس.
الفصل الثالث - الشروط الشكلية لقبول الاستئناف
أولا - مهلة الاستئناف
المادة 214- لكل من المدعي الشخصي ومن المدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يستأنف الحكم البدائي في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره إذا كان وجاهياً ومن تاريخ تبليغه إياه إذا كان بمثابة الوجاهي أو غيابياً أو قاضياً برد الاعتراض شكلاً.
للنائب العام الاستئنافي أن يستأنف الحكم في مهلة شهر واحد من تاريخ صدوره.
تطبق، لوصف الحكم بالغيابي أو الوجاهي، القواعد المذكورة في المواد 165 حتى 170 من هذا القانون.
المادة 215- إذا لم يصدر الحكم في الموعد الذي حدد في الجلسة الختامية لإصداره فلكل من أطراف الدعوى أن يستأنفه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه إياه.
المادة 216- لكل من لم يستأنف الحكم البدائي، من أطراف الدعوى، في مهلة الخمسة عشر يوماً، أن يتقدم باستئناف تبعي في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ إبلاغه موعد الجلسة الاستئنافية الأولى إذا كان أحد الفرقاء في الدعوى قد استأنفه استئنافاً أصلياً.
- إن رد الاستئناف الأصلي لسبب شكلي يستتبع رد الاستئناف التبعي.
ثانيا - أصول تقديم الاستئناف
المادة 217- يقدم الاستئناف، بواسطة محام بالاستئناف، إلى محكمة الاستئناف التابع لها القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم المستأنف أو بواسطته. يجب أن يشتمل الاستئناف على الأسباب التي يدلي بها مقدمه وعلى مطالبه.
المادة 218- إذا قدم الاستئناف بواسطة القاضي المنفرد الذي أصدر الحكم المستأنف فعليه أن يرسل الاستئناف مع ملف الدعوى في مهلة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه.
إذا كان المحكوم عليه موقوفاً فللنيابة العامة أن تأمر بنقله إلى محل التوقيف الكائن لدى محكمة الاستئناف. إذا انقضت مدة عقوبته قبل البت في استئنافه فتطلق النيابة العامة سراحه فوراً.
الفصل الرابع - مفاعيل الاستئناف وأصول المحاكمة لدى محكمة الاستئناف
المادة 219- لا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم البدائي قبل انقضاء مهلة الاستئناف ولا قبل البت فيه عند استئنافه.
إن الاستئناف يوقف تنفيذ الحكم المستأنف. غير أن ما يقرره القاضي المنفرد من سلفة مؤقتة من أصل التعويض للمدعي الشخصي يكون معجل التنفيذ ما لم تقرر محكمة الاستئناف خلاف ذلك في إطار النظر في الحكم البدائي المستأنف. تبقى مذكرة التوقيف التي أصدرها القاضي المنفرد سنداً للمادة 193 من هذا القانون نافذة ما لم تقررمحكمة الاستئناف تخليةسبيل الموقوف.
المادة 220- ان استئناف النائب العام ينشر الدعوى العامة برمها ادى محكمة الاستئناف ما لم يرد على جهة منها فيقتصر مفعوله عليها.
أما الاستئناف الذي يقدمه المدعى عليه فيربط محكمة الاستئناف في حدود ما وقع عليه الاستئناف من الحكم المستأنف.
ليس لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تنظر في وقائع جديدة من شأنها أن تشكل جرائم ولم تعرض على القاضي المنفرد الذي أصدر الحكم المستأنف.
المادة 221- إذا استأنف المدعى عليه، الحكم الابتدائي دون باقي الأطراف فلا يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تزيد العقوبة التي حكم عليه بها أو التعويضات المقضى بها لصالح المدعي الشخصي.
المادة 222- إن استئناف المدعي الشخصي وحده ينشر أمام محكمة الاستئناف الشق المدني من الدعوى. لا يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تخفض في التعويضات المحكوم له بها.
المادة 223- تعين محكمة الاستئناف موعداً للمحاكمة وتلتزم أمامها بالأصول العادية التي تنظم المحاكمة لدى القاضي المنفرد. تتمثل النيابة العامة لديها بالنائب العام أو بأحد المحامين العامين.
تستمع إلى مطالب المدعي الشخصي أو وكيله في حال حضور أحدهما وإلى مرافعة ممثل النيابة العامة ثم إلى مرافعة وكيل الدفاع وللمدعى عليه نفسه إذا طلب ذلك.
إذا اكتفت بما تضمنه ملف الدعوى من وقائع وأدلة فتختم المحاكمة وتصدر الحكم في نهاية الجلسة أو تعين موعداً آخر لإصداره.
المادة 224- إذا رأت المحكمة ما يوجب التوسع في التحقيق فتدعو الشهود وتقوم بإجراءات التحقيق التي تعتبرها مفيدة وتقوم بها في جلسة علنية أو تكلف أحد أعضائها القيام بتحقيق إضافي وفقاً للأصول العادية.
عند الانتهاء من التحقيق الإضافي تضم أوراقه إلى ملف الدعوى ولجميع الفرقاء فيها أن يطلعوا عليه ويناقشوه في جلسة علنية.
المادة 225- بعد أن تنهي محكمة الاستئناف إجراءات التحقيق لديها تصدر قراراً يقضي بفسخ الحكم المستأنف أو بتعديله أو بتصديقه من حيث النتيجة التي توصل إليها بعد إحلال التعليل الذي تعتمده محل التعليل الوارد فيه.
المادة 226- إذا فسخت المحكمة الحكم المستأنف وقضت بإعلان براءة المدعى عليه أو بإبطال التعقبات في حقه فتقضي في الوقت نفسه بإطلاق سراحه إذا كان موقوفاً وبرد الدعوى المدنية.
للمدعى عليه الذي قضي بإعلان براءته أو بكف التعقبات في حقه أن يطالب المدعي الذي تجاوز حقه بالتقاضي بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي أصابه وفق أحكام المادة 197 من هذا القانون.
المادة 227- إذا استأنفت النيابة العامة الحكم الابتدائي فتنشر الدعوى برمتها أمام محكمة الاستئناف. إذا تبين للمحكمة أن الوقائع المتوافرة في الدعوى ينطبق عليها وصف جنائي فتقرر فسخ الحكم المستأنف وتعلن عدم اختصاصها. لها أن تصدر مذكرة توقيف في حق المدعى عليه وتودع ملف الدعوى النيابة العامة لتحيله أمام قاضي التحقيق.
يحل الخلاف على الاختصاص، عند انبرام قرارها، عن طريق تعيين المرجع.
المادة 228- إذا ثبت لمحكمة الاستئناف أن القاضي المنفرد الذي أصدر الحكم المستأنف لم يكن مختصاً بالنظر في الدعوى فتكتفي بفسخ الحكم لعدم الاختصاص وبإيداع ملف الدعوى النيابة العامة لإجراء المقتضى.
المادة 229- إذا تبين لمحكمة الاستئناف أن الفعل موضوع الدعوى من نوع المخالفة فتقضي بها بعد فسخ الحكم المستأنف.
المادة 230- إذا فسخت محكمة الاستئناف الحكم المستأنف لمخالفته القانون أو لإخلاله بقواعد الأصول الجوهرية فتتصدى لأساس الدعوى وتفصل فيها.
المادة 231- يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الذي تصدره محكمة الاستئناف وفاقاً للأصول التي ترعى الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن القاضي المنفرد وفي خلال المهلة عينها.
المادة 232- لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقرر، بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة، إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه الموقوف. لا يخضع قرارها لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة
المادة 233- تتألف محكمة الجنايات من رئيس ومستشارين. تنعقد بحضور النائب العام أو المحامي العام والكاتب. تضع يدها على الدعوى بموجب قرار اتهام مشفوع بإدعاء النيابة العامة.
تنظر المحكمة في الجرائم ذات الوصف الجنائي وفي الجنح المتلازمة معها. لا يجوز لها أن تنظر في أي فعل جرمي لم يتناوله قرار الاتهام أو أن تحاكم شخصاً لم يتهم فيه. لها أن تغير في الوصف القانوني للأفعال موضوع قرار الاتهام.
المادة 234- لا يجوز أن يشترك في تشكيل محكمة الجنايات من سبق له أن مارس في الدعوى عملاً من أعمال الملاحقة أو التحقيق أو كان عضواً في الهيئة الاتهامية التي وضعت قرار الاتهام فيها.
المادة 235- يجب أن يدون في محضر المحاكمة، في مستهل كل جلسة، أسماء كل من رئيس المحكمة ومستشاريها وممثل النيابة العامة والكاتب وساعة افتتاح الجلسة وأن يوقع هؤلاء ما خلا ممثل النيابة العامة، على المحضر في نهاية كل جلسة. إذا أغفل أحدهم التوقيع كانت الجلسة باطلة. تدون في المحضر جميع إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة. يملي الرئيس على الكاتب ما يجب تدوينه.
الفصل الثاني - الأعمال التي تمهد للمحاكمة أمام محكمة الجنايات
المادة 236- يعد النائب العام قائمة بشهود الحق العام ويتولى تبليغ المتهم صورة عنها وعن قرار الاتهام.
بعد إنجاز معاملة التبليغ ترسل النيابة العامة ملف الدعوى إلى محكمة الجنايات بعد أن تأمر بإحضار المتهم الموقوف إلى محل التوقيف الكائن لديها. إن المحاكمة التي تجري دون التثبت من تبليغ المتهم قرار الاتهام ولائحة شهود الحق العام تكون، والحكم الصادر بنتيجتها، عرضة للأبطال.
المادة 237- يستجوب رئيس المحكمة، أو من يكلفه من مستشاريه، المتهم بعد إحضاره إليه وقبل جلسة المحاكمة. 
إذا لم يكن المتهم موقوفاً فيصدر رئيس المحكمة قرار مهل في حقه يدعوه فيه إلى تسليم نفسه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من بدء المحاكمة. إذا سلم نفسه، ضمن المهلة المذكورة، فيبقى موقوفاً حتى صدور قرار بتخلية سبيله. إذا امتنع عن ذلك دون عذر مقبول فيعتبر فاراً من وجه العدالة وتوضع مذكرة إلقاء القبض الصادرة في حقه قيد التنفيذ.
المادة 238- يتناول الاستجواب التمهيدي سؤال المتهم عما إذا كان قد تبلغ قرار الاتهام ولائحة شهود الحق العام وعين محامياً لمعاونته في المحاكمة وسؤاله عن وضعه الاجتماعي وملاحظاته على التهمة المسندة إليه وعلى التحقيقات التي أجريت فيها.
إذا لم يكن قد عين محامياً فعلى الرئيس أو المستشار المنتدب أن يطلب من نقيب المحامين تعيين محام يتولى الدفاع عنه في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت إبلاغه أو أن يتولى تعيينه بنفسه.
يوضع محضر بالاستجواب التمهيدي يوقعه الرئيس أو المستشار المنتدب والمتهم والكاتب.
الفصل الثالث - أعمال المحاكمة
المادة 239- لجميع الفرقاء أن يطلعوا على ملف الدعوى وأن يأخذوا صورة عنه.
المادة 240- يلزم المدعي الشخصي أمام محكمة الجنايات بتوكيل محام للدفاع عنه.
 إذا تعدد المسهمون في ارتكاب جناية واحدة أو جنايات متلازمة، وصدرت قرارات اتهام مستقلة في حق كل منهم أو في حق بعضهم دون الآخر، فلرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر ضم القرارات في دعوى واحدة.
المادة 241- إذا تضمن قرار الاتهام جنايات غير متلازمة فلرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر البدء بمحاكمة المتهمين عن بعض هذه الجنايات ثم محاكمتهم عن البعض الآخر.
المادة 242- يقرر رئيس محكمة الجنايات تحديد موعد المحاكمة ودعوة المدعي الشخصي والشهود إليها كما يصدر قرار مهل يمهل بموجبه المتهم الذي اخلي سبيله في التحقيق الابتدائي ليسلم نفسه إلى المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة قبل بدء المحاكمة.
تسري المهلة في حقه من تاريخ تبليغه هذا القرار وفقاً لأحكام المواد 147 و148 و149 من هذا القانون.
إذا سلم نفسه ضمن المهلة فيحاكم وجاهاً وتنفذ مذكرة إلقاء القبض في حقه. إذا لم يفعل فيحاكم غياباً وتطبق في حقه الأصول الخاصة بمحاكمة الفار من وجه العدالة.
المادة 243- تتخذ المحكمة، قبل الفصل في موضوع الدعوى، القرارات الآتية:
أ- القرار الذي يبت في الدفع بعدم الصلاحية استناداً إلى أن المتهم كان قاصراً بتاريخ وقوع الجناية التي اتهم بها.
إذا قضت المحكمة بإعلان عدم صلاحيتها، وكان في الدعوى متهم آخر، فتجري معاملة التفريق وتحيل ملف القاصر إلى النيابة العامة لتودعه محكمة الأحداث.
ب- القرار الذي يبت في دفع أو أكثر من الدفوع الشكلية التي يدلي بها فرقاء الدعوى. 
ج- القرار الذي يبت في أسباب الدفاع الموضوعية.
د- القرار الذي يقضي بوقف تنفيذ مذكرة إلقاء القبض إلى حين اكتمال تشكيل الخصومة أمام المحكمة إذا كان المتهم قد اخلي سبيله في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي.
هـ- قرار تخلية سبيل المتهم الموقوف. 
يشترط لتخلية السبيل أن يتخذ المتهم مقاماً مختاراً له ضمن البلدة أو المدينة التي يقع فيها مركز المحكمة ليبلغ فيه أوراقها ومذكراتها وأن يسلم نفسه إليها خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة قبل انعقاد كل جلسة وأن يدفع الكفالة التي تقررها المحكمة على أن يبقى موقوفاً منذ جلسة ختام المحاكمة حتى صدور الحكم. إذا تخلف عن جلسة ما دون عذر مقبول فيعتبر فاراً من وجه العدالة وتطبق في حقه الأصول الخاصة بمحاكمة الفار.
- للمحكمة أن تقرر منع المتهم المخلى سبيله من السفر حتى صدور الحكم وتنفيذه.
- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تتخذ قرارها الذي يفصل في طلب إخلاء السبيل إلا بعد أن تستطلع رأي النيابة العامة.
- على المحكمة أن تراعي أحكام المادة 108 من هذا القانون.
- لا يقبل القرار الذي يبت في طلب تخلية سبيل المتهم أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
المادة 244- لفرقاء الدعوى، قبل البدء بالمحاكمة وفي خلالها، أن يطلبوا شهوداً يسمونهم.
يجب إبلاغ النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي لائحة بأسماء الشهود الذين يسميهم المتهم قبل أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل من موعد سماعهم. كما يجب إبلاغ المتهم لائحة بأسماء الشهود الذين يسميهم المدعي الشخصي أو النائب العام في المهلة عينها.
لرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر تلقائياً دعوة الخبراء الذين قاموا بمهمات فنية في الدعوى لاستيضاحهم عنها والشهود الذين يرى فائدة من سماعهم.
يتحمل كل من المتهم ومن المدعي الشخصي نفقات دعوة وانتقال الشهود الذين سماهم.
المادة 245- إذا وجد رئيس المحكمة، قبل البدء في المحاكمة، أن معطيات الدعوى غير مكتملة فيقرر إجراء تحقيق إضافي بحضور الفرقاء يقوم به بنفسه أو ينتدب أحد المستشارين لهذا الغرض. بعد الانتهاء من التحقيق الإضافي تضم المحاضر التي تنظم به إلى ملف الدعوى.
المادة 246- يتولى رئيس المحكمة الإشراف على تأمين النظام داخل قاعة المحكمة ويتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحسن سير المحاكمة. على أفراد قوى الأمن المكلفين بضبط الأمن في المحكمة أن يأتمروا بأوامره في هذا الصدد.
إذا احدث أحد الحاضرين ضوضاء في قاعة المحكمة، فللرئيس أن يأمر بإخراجه منها.
إذا قاوم تنفيذ الأمر فللرئيس أن يأمر بتوقيفه مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة. إذا أتى تصرفاً يؤلف جنحة فينظم محضراً بفعله ثم تنظر المحكمة فيه فوراً وتجري محاكمته وجاهياً وتقضي بإنزال العقوبة به في الحال.
المادة 247- يتمتع الرئيس بسلطة استنسابية تخوله اتخاذ التدابير التي يقدرها ضرورية لكشف الحقيقة شرط أن لا تنم عن رأي مسبق له في الدعوى.
المادة 248- يتولى الرئيس إدارة الجلسة والمناقشات وفقاً للترتيب الذي يراه مناسباً. له أن يرفض كل طلب من شأنه إطالة المحاكمة دون جدوى.
عليه أن يستمع إلى الشهود بعد تحليفهم اليمين ما لم يعترض أحد الفرقاء في الدعوى على سماع بعضهم لسبب قانوني فيقرر صرف النظر عنه أو سماعه على سبيل المعلومات، وله أن يقرر تغريم الشاهد الذي يتمنع عن الحضور بعد دعوته أصولاً بمبلغ يتراوح بين المائة ألف والخمسمائة ألف ليرة.
للشاهد الذي قضي عليه بالغرامة أن يطلب من الرئيس إعفاءه منها إذا أبدى عذراً مقبولاً.
لرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر إحضار الشاهد الذي تخلف عن الحضور في المرة الثانية بعد تبليغه وأن سبق له تغريمه.
للرئيس أن يقرر ضم الأوراق والمستندات التي يراها ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة. يتلوها مع الرسائل والوثائق التي يحتويها ملف الدعوى. له أن يرجع إلى التحقيق الأولي أو الابتدائي لمناقشة إفادات وردت فيه، وأن يستعين بالخبرة لتوضيح نقاط فنية وأن يستنيب لسماع شاهد مقيم خارج منطقته قاضي التحقيق الذي يقع محل إقامة الشاهد أو سكنه ضمن نطاق دائرته.
المادة 249- تجري المحاكمة لدى محكمة الجنايات بصورة علنية ما لم يقرر الرئيس إجراءها بصورة سرية حفاظاً على الأمن أو الأخلاق العامة.
تتابع جلسات المحاكمة يوما تلو الآخر حتى الفصل في الدعوى إلا إذا حتم وضع الدعوى إرجاء إحدى هذه الجلسات فيكون ذلك إلى موعد قريب.
توضع محاضر بإجراءات المحاكمة توقعها هيئة المحكمة مع الكاتب.
إذا تغيب المدعي الشخصي عن المحاكمة دون عذر مشروع فيحاكم غياباً ويتابع السير بالدعوى باسم الحق العام. إذا حضر إحدى جلساتها، وتقدم بمطالبه فيها، فيمكن للمحكمة أن تقضي له بتعويضات شخصية.
المادة 250- تجري المحاكمة بصورة شفاهية. يمكن للرئيس أن يقرر تسجيلها بالصورة الصوتية أو البصرية. يجب أن توضع جميع الأدلة التي ستعتمد للفصل في الدعوى قيد المناقشة العلنية بين الفرقاء وأن تعرض المواد الجرمية وتتلى المحاضر التي تثبت ضبطها. لكل من الفرقاء أن يتخذ موقفاً منها.
المادة 251- يمثل المتهم أمام المحكمة، في الجلسة المعدة لمحاكمته، دون قيد. يحرسه أفراد من قوى الأمن تلافياً لفراره.
يسأله الرئيس عن اسمه وشهرته واسمي والديه وجنسيته وتاريخ ومحل ولادته ورقم سجل نفوسه ومحل إقامته ونوع عمله ومستواه العلمي وعما إذا كان متأهلاً أو عازباً وعما إذا كان قد حكم عليه سابقاً وعن نوع الجرم الذي حكم عليه به وعما إذا كان قد نفذ عقوبته. كما يسأله عما إذا كان قد كلف محامياً للدفاع عنه.
لا تجري المحاكمة في غياب محامي المتهم.
إذا لم يعين المتهم محامياً له فلرئيس المحكمة أن يطلب من نقيب المحامين تكليف محام للدفاع عن المتهم أو أن يتولى تعيينه بنفسه.
إذا أصر المتهم على رفض تكليف أي محام للدفاع عنه فتجري محاكمته في هذه الحال دون محام.
المادة 252- ينبه الرئيس المتهم إلى وجوب الإصغاء إلى الوقائع الواردة في قرار الاتهام.
يتلو الرئيس، أو المستشار الذي يكلفه، قرار الاتهام بصورة واضحة. لا يجوز للمدعي الشخصي أو لممثل النيابة العامة أو للمتهم أن يقاطع التلاوة بأي ملاحظة قد يبديها.
بعد التلاوة يلخص الرئيس للمتهم الوقائع الواردة بحقه في قرار الاتهام والأدلة التي تؤيدها ووصفها القانوني، ثم يكرر المدعي الشخصي مآل ادعائه ويدلي بمطالبه أو يتنازل عن حقوقه في الدعوى، وبعده يوضح ممثل النيابة العامة أسباب الاتهام ويقدم لائحة شهود الحق العام. يتلو كاتب المحكمة اللائحة علناً.
مع مراعاة المادة 244 يحق لكل من المدعي الشخصي وممثل النيابة العامة والمتهم أن يعترض على سماع شاهد لم يرد اسمه في القائمة التي تبلغها. تبت المحكمة في الاعتراض في الجلسة نفسها أو في الجلسة اللاحقة.
لرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر، بموجب سلطته الاستنسابية، الاستماع إلى جميع الشهود الواردة أسماؤهم في القوائم أو إلى بعضهم دون البعض الآخر، وله أن يستمع إلى شاهد أو أكثر لم يرد اسمه في قوائم الشهود.
المادة 253- قبل أن يستجوب رئيس المحكمة المتهم يأمر بإدخال الشهود إلى الغرفة المعدة لهم حيث يتولى بعض عناصر قوى الأمن حراستهم فيها ومنعهم من الإفصاح عما سيدلون به في إفاداتهم.
- بعد إدخال الشهود يباشر الرئيس بسؤال المتهم عما إذا كان يعترف بالتهمة المسندة إليه. إثر ذلك يتابع استجوابه بعد أن يلاحظ قدرته على فهم ما يطرحه عليه من أسئلة وأنه يدلي بأقواله بحرية كافية.
إذا رفض المتهم الإجابة والتزم الصمت فلا يجوز إكراهه على الكلام. إذا كان مصاباً بمرض جسدي أو نفسي أو عقلي، أو تظاهر بذلك أثناء استجوابه، فتستعين المحكمة، عفواً أو بناء على طلب أحد الفرقاء، بالخبرة الطبية لبيان حقيقة وضعه. على الطبيب المكلف بمعاينته أن يثبت في تقريره ما يتصل بالحالة المطلوب منه تشخيصها. لا يجوز له أن يستغل مهمته ليحمل المتهم على أن يفضي له بمعلومات تتعلق بالجريمة التي يحاكم بها.
بعد أن يفرغ الرئيس من استجواب المتهم يحق لكل من مستشاري المحكمة والمدعي الشخصي وممثل النيابة العامة ووكيل الدفاع أن يطرح عليه الأسئلة بواسطة الرئيس الذي يتمتع بحق رد كل سؤال يراه غير مجد أو منتج في كشف الحقيقة.
تدون الأسئلة والأجوبة في محضر المحاكمة بدقة ووضوح كافيين.
المادة 254- إذا كان المتهم أبكم أو أصم فيستعين رئيس المحكمة بمن يستطيع مخاطبته بالإشارة أو بغيرها بعد أن يحلفه اليمين بأن يراعي في عمله الصدق والأمانة. إذا كان الأصم أو الأبكم يعرف الكتابة فيجري استجوابه بطريقة تدوين الأسئلة خطياً وتدوين الإجابة عليها.
إذا كان المتهم لا يفهم اللغة العربية فيعين له رئيس المحكمة مترجماً كفؤاً ويحلفه اليمين القانونية بأن يقوم بعمله بصدق وأمانة.
بعد استجواب المتهم تتلى عليه إفادته بشكل واضح فيؤيدها أو يبدي ملاحظات حولها عند الاقتضاء فتدون على محضر المحاكمة.
المادة 255- بعد الانتهاء من استجواب المتهم يستدعي الرئيس كلا من الشهود ليؤدي شهادته بمعزل عن الباقين. يسأل الشاهد عن اسمه واسمي والديه ومحل إقامته أو سكنه وعمره وعن مدى معرفته أو علاقته بكل من المتهم ومن المدعي الشخصي وعما إذا كانت تربطه بأحدهما قرابة وفي حال الإيجاب درجتها. ثم يحلفه اليمين الآتية:
"أقسم بالله العظيم بأن أشهد بالحق كل الحق ولا شيء غير الحق" بعدها يؤدي شهادته شفاها فيدونها الكاتب في محضر المحاكمة.
إذا لم يحلف الشاهد اليمين بالصيغة المحددة أعلاه فتكون إفادته باطلة ما لم يعفه الرئيس من حلف اليمين بعد ثبوت انتمائه إلى مذهب يمنع عليه اداء اليمين.
المادة 256- تستمع المحكمة على سبيل المعلومات إلى كل من:
أ- أصول المتهم وفروعه.
ب- أشقائه وشقيقاته أو اخوته وأخواته أو ذوي قرباه بالمصاهرة الذين هم في الدرجة عينها.
ج- زوج المتهم ولو بعد الطلاق.
د- المدعي الشخصي.
هـ- القاصر دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر.
للمحكمة أن تستمع إلى شهادة كل من هؤلاء بعد تحليفه اليمين القانونية إذا لم يعترض أحد فرقاء الدعوى على ذلك.
المادة 257- تقبل شهادة المخبر الذي أعلم السلطة المختصة بالجريمة دون أجر أو مكافأة على إخباره. ينبغي لهذا الغرض أن يبين النائب العام صفة المخبر قبل سماعه.
إذا كان المخبر قد تقاضى أجراً عن إخباره أو مكافأة ما فلا تقبل شهادته إذا اعترض عليها أحد فرقاء الدعوى. يبقى لرئيس المحكمة أن يستمع إليه على سيبل المعلومات.
يحظر على الضابط العدلي عندما يدلي بإفادته أن يذكر اسم المخبر.
المادة 258- لا يجبر على أداء الشهادة من كان ملزماً بسر المهنة إذا كان موضوع الشهادة يكشف سراً من الأسرار المؤتمن على كتمها. 
إذا احتج الشاهد بسر المهنة وثارت منازعة حول تذرعه به فتفصل المحكمة في النزاع في ضوء القانون الذي ينظم مهنته وطبيعة عمله فيها.
المادة 259- للمحكمة أن تستمع إلى شاهد حضر دون دعوته إذا كان اسمه وارداً في إحدى قوائم الشهود المقرر استماعهم.
المادة 260- لا تجوز مقاطعة الشاهد اثناء ادلائه بشهادته.
- لكل من المدعي الشخصي وممثل النيابة العامة ومستشاري المحكمة والمتهم أن يطرح أسئلة على الشاهد بواسطة الرئيس.
- لرئيس المحكمة أن يقرر رفض طرح كل سؤال لا يفيد في إظهار الحقيقة.
عند انتهاء الشاهد من الإدلاء بأقواله يسأله الرئيس عما إذا كان المتهم الماثل في قفص الاتهام هو الذي قصده بشهادته. ثم يسأل المتهم عن موقفه من إفادة الشاهد. له أن يجري كل مقابلة يعتبرها ضرورية بين المتهم والشاهد لإظهار الحقيقة.
تتلى إفادة الشاهد علنا فيؤيدها.
لا يجوز للشاهد بعد الإدلاء بشهادته أن يغادر القاعة ما لم يأذن له الرئيس بذلك.
المادة 261- إذ ظهر تباين أو تغيير بين شهادة الشاهد وبين أقواله في التحقيق الأولي أو الابتدائي فيأمر الرئيس كاتب المحكمة بتدوين ذلك.
لكل من المدعي الشخصي وممثل النيابة العامة والمتهم أن يطلب تدوين ذلك التباين أو التغيير في محضر المحاكمة.
إذا كان هذا التباين أو التغيير في إفادة الشاهد يحمل على الاعتقاد أن الشاهد كاذب في إفادته فلرئيس المحكمة أن يأمر، تلقائياً أو بناءً على طلب من سبق ذكرهم، بتوقيفه.
يتولى ممثل النيابة العامة الإدعاء عليه بشهادة الزور. يتم إثبات هذا الإدعاء في محضر المحاكمة. على الأثر يقوم رئيس المحكمة أو من ينتدبه من مستشاريها بالتحقيق مع الشاهد في جريمة شهادة الزور المدعى عليه بها.
يستجوب المولج بالتحقيق الشاهد المدعى عليه ويجمع الأدلة على الجريمة المدعى بها دون أن يبدي رأيه في التحقيق الذي أجراه. بعد أن يختم تحقيقه يحيله على النيابة العامة التي تبدي فيه مطالعتها وترفعه إلى الهيئة الاتهامية. لهذه الهيئة أن تصدر القرار في شأن الاتهام أو عدمه. إذا قررت اتهام الشاهد بجناية شهادة الزور فتفصل المحكمة فيها قبل أو مع الدعوى الأصلية.
- يقبل قرار الهيئة الاتهامية النقض أمام محكمة التمييز.
المادة 262- عند الإدعاء بشهادة الزور، على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة، يكون لكل من ممثل النيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي والمتهم أن يطلب إرجاء الجلسة في الدعوى الأصلية إلى حين الفصل في دعوى شهادة الزور. تبت المحكمة في الطلب. كما يعود لها أن تقرر ذلك من تلقاء نفسها.
المادة 263- بعد أن يؤدي الشاهد شهادته يعود لرئيس المحكمة أن يأمر، عفواً أو بناء على طلب ممثل النيابة العامة أو المتهم أو المدعي الشخصي، بإخراج من يريد من الشهود من قاعة المحكمة ثم بإدخال واحد أو أكثر ممن خرجوا ليدلي مجدداً بشهادته على حدة أو بحضور الآخرين أو بحضور بعضهم ولإجراء المقابلة بينهم ولعرض المواد الجرمية المضبوطة عليهم ومناقشتها مع المتهم.
المادة 264- لرئيس المحكمة، قبل سماع شاهد أو أثناء سماعه، أن يخرج المتهم من قاعة المحكمة موقتاً ليستوضح الشاهد وحده أو مجتمعاً مع غيره. يبقى وكيل المتهم حاضراً معاملة استيضاح الشاهد, أما إذا خرج الوكيل فلا يؤدي خروجه إلى إبطال الإفادة التي تمت في غيابه. غير أنه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تتابع المحاكمة إلا بعد إعادة المتهم إلى قاعة المحكمة وإطلاعه على الإفادة التي جرت في غيابه.
إذا أحدث المتهم، أثناء سماع شاهد أو خلال المحاكمة، جلبة أو اضطراباً في قاعة المحكمة فينبهه رئيس المحكمة إلى وضع حد لفعله. أن استمر به فيأمر بإخراجه من المحكمة وإبقائه خارجها ويتابع المحاكمة في غيابه.
بعد انتهاء الجلسة يأمر رئيس المحكمة بإبلاغ المتهم الإجراءات التي تمت بعد إخراجه ويثبت إبلاغه في محضر المحاكمة.
المادة 265- للشاهد الذي صدر قرار بتغريمه أن يعترض عليه أمام المحكمة، تقدر المحكمة العذر الذي يبديه وتبت في الاعتراض بقرار غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن.
- تنفذ الغرامة المقررة على النحو الذي تنفذ فيه الأحكام القاضية بالغرامات.
المادة 266- إذا قررت المحكمة صرف النظر عن تكرار دعوة شاهد لم يسعها إبلاغه مذكرة الدعوة أصولاً فتتلو إفادته الأولية أو الابتدائية علنا وتضعها قيد المناقشة.
- إذا تبين أن الشاهد لم يحلف اليمين قبل أن يدلي بشهادته فلرئيس المحكمة أن يستدعيه ثانية ويحلفه اليمين في جلسة علنية ويسأله عما إذا كان يؤيد شهادته السابقة. إن أيدها فيكون للمحكمة حينذاك أن تعتمدها في حكمها.
المادة 267- إذا كان الشاهد أصم أو أبكم أو كان لا يحسن اللغة العربية فتطبق في سماع إفادته أحكام المادة 254 من هذا القانون.
المادة 268- إذا قررت المحكمة الانتقال إلى مكان وقوع الجريمة فتحدد موعداً تبلغه من جميع الفرقاء في الدعوى. إذا لم يحضر أحدهم في الموعد المحدد فتجري الكشف في غيابه وله أن يطلع عليه في ملف الدعوى.

المادة 269- لرئيس المحكمة أو لمن يكلفه من مستشاريه أن يجري تحقيقاً إضافياً في الدعوى الموجودة تحت يد المحكمة وأن ينظم محضراً بالكشف على آثار معرضة للزوال من شأنها المساعدة على كشف الحقيقة أو أن يستمع إلى إفادة شاهد مشرف على الموت. ينظم المكلف بالتحقيق محاضر تثبت ما ضبطه أو استمع إليه من معلومات ويرسلها إلى المحكمة فتضعها قيد المناقشة العلنية.
المادة 270- بعد أن تنتهي المحكمة من الاستماع إلى الشهود وجمع الأدلة ووضعها قيد المناقشة تعطي الكلام للمدعي الشخصي فيبدي مطالبه. ثم يترافع ممثل النيابة العامة ويدلي بما يراه في أدلة وحجج وينتهي إلى تحديد مطالبه. بعدها يتولى وكيل الدفاع المرافعة عن موكله ويحدد مطالبه أيضاً. ثم تستمع المحكمة إلى الكلام الأخير للمتهم وتقرر ختم المحاكمة.
المادة 271- لكل من المدعي الشخصي وممثل النيابة العامة والمتهم أن يطلب، بعد ختام المحاكمة، فتحها مجدداً بعد أن يدلي بالأسباب التي تؤيد طلبه. تقرر المحكمة إجابة الطلب إذا بدا لها جدياً وحرياً بالقبول أو إنه يتضمن أسباباً هامة تستوجب المناقشة مجدداً.
المادة 272- بعد أن يعلن رئيس المحكمة ختام المحاكمة يختلي ومستشاريه فقط في غرفة المذاكرة ويتداولون في الدعوى ويدققون في قرار الاتهام وفي التحقيق النهائي الذي أجرته المحكمة وفي الأوراق والمحاضر المضمومة إلى ملف الدعوى وفي مطالب المدعي الشخصي ومرافعة ممثل النيابة العامة ومرافعة وكيل المتهم والكلام الأخير للمتهم. ثم تتذاكر المحكمة في كل ما دققت فيه وتصدر حكمها في اليوم عينه أو في مهلة أقصاها عشرة أيام بإجماع الآراء أو بغالبيتها موقعاً من الرئيس والمستشارين والكاتب.
- إن إغفال أحد أعضاء المحكمة التوقيع على الحكم يعرضه للابطال.
- إذا خالف الحكم أحد أعضاء المحكمة فيدون مخالفته ويوقعها.
المادة 273- إذا ثبت للمحكمة وقوع الفعل وتحقق فيه الوصف الجزائي وتوافرت الأدلة على نسبته للمتهم فتقضي بتجريمه وبتحديد العقوبة التي تنزلها به. كما تحكم بتعويضات للمدعي الشخصي إذا طلبها. تحكم بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة أو بردها أن لم يتوافر سبب لمصادرتها. يمكنها أن تقضي أيضاً بتدبير أو أكثر من التدابير الاحترازية وبعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات الفرعية أو الإضافية.
للمحكمة أن تقضي بادغام العقوبات الأصلية عملاً بأحكام المادة 205 من قانون العقوبات.
المادة 274- إذا وجدت المحكمة أن الأدلة المتوافرة في ملف الدعوى لا تكفي لتجريم المتهم فتقضي بإعلان براءته. إذا وجدت أن الفعل المسند إلى المتهم لا يؤلف جريمة أو لا يستوجب عقاباً فتقضي بكف التعقبات عنه.
إذا وجدت أن عناصر الجناية المسندة للمتهم غير مكتملة وأن الفعل يشكل جنحة فتعدل في الوصف الوارد في قرار الاتهام وتحكم بالجنحة في حق المتهم وتنزل به عقوبتها.
يجب أن يشتمل حكم محكمة الجنايات على ما يأتي:
أ- ذكر قرار الاتهام الذي بموجبه وضعت المحكمة يدها على الدعوى والإشارة إلى إدعاء النيابة العامة أمامها وفقاً لقرار الاتهام.
ب- تلخيص واضح لمطالب المدعي الشخصي ولمرافعة كل من ممثل النيابة العامة ووكيل المتهم وإشارة إلى ما قاله المتهم في كلامه الأخير.
ج- تلخيص واضح للوقائع المستخلصة من قرار الاتهام ومن إجراءات المحاكمة.
د- تفنيد للأدلة والأسباب الموجبة للتجريم أو لعدمه.
هـ- بيان ماهية الجريمة وتحديد الوصف القانوني المنطبق عليها وذكر المادة القانونية التي تثبته.
و- تحديد العقوبة إثر التجريم.
ز- تعيين مقدار التعويضات الشخصية.
ح- الإلزام برسوم الدعوى وبنفقاتها القانونية.
على المحكمة أن تبين في حكمها الأسباب المشددة المادية ثم الأعذار ثم الأسباب المشددة الشخصية ثم الأسباب المخففة.
على المحكمة، إذا توافر في فعل المتهم سبب من أسباب التبرير، أن تتأكد من تحققه قبل أن تقرر انتفاء الصفة الجرمية عن هذا الفعل وبالتالي عدم مسؤولية المتهم.
عليها، في مطلق الأحوال، أن تبت في كل دفع سبق لها ضمه للأساس وفي كل سبب من أسباب الدفاع وفي كل طلب من طلبات فرقاء الدعوى.
يجب أن يكون حكمها معللاً تعليلاً كافياً لا لبس فيه ولا غموض ولا تناقض.
المادة 275- يتلو رئيس المحكمة أو من يكلفه من مستشاريه الحكم في جلسة علنية يحضرها ممثل النيابة العامة والمتهم والمدعي الشخصي. إذا لم يحضرها المتهم أو المدعي الشخصي فتجري التلاوة في غيابه. يوقع كاتب المحكمة على الحكم بعد تلاوته. ثم ينظم محضراً بتلاوة الحكم. يمليه عليه الرئيس، يمكن ان يذكر فيه خلاصة الحكم.
يوقع الرئيس والمستشاران والكاتب على هذا المحضر.
إذا أحدث المتهم المحكوم عليه، عند تلاوة الحكم، جلبة أو ضوضاء أو اضطراباً فيأمر الرئيس بإخراجه من القاعة ويتابع تلاوة الحكم في غيابه.
إذا شكل ما أحدثه المتهم المحكوم عليه فعلاً جرمياً من نوع الجنحة فينظم الرئيس محضراً بذلك وتنظر المحكمة في الفعل الجنحي وتقضي عليه بعقوبة الجرم في الحال. 
له أن يدافع عن نفسه عند محاكمته بالجنحة التي ارتكبها.
المادة 276- إذا قضت المحكمة ببراءة المتهم أو بكف التعقبات في حقه فتحكم بإطلاق سراحه فوراً إن لم يكن موقوفاً لداع آخر. لا يجوز بعدها ملاحقته بالفعل ذاته وإن أعطي وصفاً آخر.
إذا تبين للمحكمة، في سياق المحاكمة، أن المتهم ارتكب جريمة لم يشملها قرار الاتهام فعليها أن تقضي بإرساله موقوفاً، إذا كان الفعل من نوع الجناية، إلى النيابة العامة لتلاحقه به وتحيله على المرجع القضائي المختص.
إذا كان الفعل من نوع الجنحة فتنظم تقريراً به تحيله إلى النيابة العامة.
إذا تبين لها أن من ارتكب الفعل الذي أسند للمتهم شخص آخر فتقرر، بعد أن تحكم بإعلان براءة المتهم، إرسال ملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لتلاحق المشتبه فيه وتحيله أمام المرجع القضائي المختص.
المادة 277- للمتهم أن يطالب، حتى إعلان ختام المحاكمة، بتعويض عن ضرره في وجه المدعى الشخصي لتجاوزه في دعواه حدود حسن النية أو لإساءته استعمال حق الإدعاء او لارتكابه خطأ في ممارسته. تقضي له محكمة الجنايات بتعويض كاف عن ضرره عندما تصدر حكماً بإعلان براءته أو بكف التعقبات عنه.
المادة 278- إذا بني الحكم بإعلان براءة المتهم على عدم الدليل أو على عدم كفايته أو للشك فللمدعي الشخصي أن يطالبه أمام محكمة الجنايات بالتعويض عن الضرر الحاصل بخطإه والمستفاد من الأفعال الواردة في قرار الاتهام.
إذا اغفل المطالبة بالتعويض أثناء المحاكمة وحتى ختامها فيبقى له أن يطالب به وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة.
المادة 279- إذا اعتبرت المحكمة أن الفعل المسند إلى المتهم لا يؤلف جناية بل جنحة أو مخالفة أو إذا عدل النص القانوني بحيث أصبح وصف الفعل من نوع الجنحة أو المخالفة فتبقي المحكمة يدها على الدعوى وتحكم بها.
المادة 280- يحكم برسوم الدعوى وبنفقاتها على المدعي الشخصي عند الحكم بإعلان براءة المتهم أو بكف التعقبات عنه. يمكن إعفاؤه منها كلياً أو جزئياً إذا تبين أنه كان حسن النية وأن النيابة العامة هي التي حركت الدعوى العامة. أما إذا حرك المدعي الشخصي دعوى الحق العام بشكواه المباشرة التي اتخذ فيها صفة الإدعاء الشخصي فلا يجوز اعفاؤه. إذا كان قد عجل في ادعائه الشخصي مبلغاً من المال فيرد له المقدار الذي يزيد عن رسوم الدعوى ونفقاتها.
المادة 281- يسجل الحكم الصادر عن محكمة الجنايات في سجل خاص بالأحكام يحفظ أصل الحكم في ملف الدعوى وتوقعه الهيئة التي أصدرته في ذيل تسجيله في السجل بالإضافة إلى الكاتب.
الفصل الرابع - الأصول الخاصة بمحاكمة المتهم الفار من وجه العدالة
المادة 282- إذ قررت الهيئة الاتهامية اتهام شخص فتصدر مذكرة إلقاء قبض في حقه.
تتولى النيابة العامة مهام تبليغ المتهم صورة عن مضبطة الاتهام وعن قائمة شهود الحق العام وعن مذكرة إلقاء القبض وفقاً للأصول المبينة في المواد 147 و148 و149 من هذا القانون وتحيل ملف الدعوى إلى محكمة الجنايات مشفوعاً بادعائها وفقاً لقرار الاتهام. لا يجوز الإدعاء بما يخالف ما ورد في فقرة الاتهام.
المادة 283- فور ورود الملف إلى المحكمة يعين رئيسها جلسة للنظر فيها.
يصدر قرار مهل يدعو بموجبه المتهم لتسليم نفسه إلى المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة قبل بدء المحاكمة. إذا تبلغ هذا القرار وتمنع عن تسليم نفسه فتقرر المحكمة محاكمته غياباً واعتباره فاراً من وجه العدالة وتصدر أمراً بإنفاذ مذكرة إلقاء القبض الصادرة في حقه وتقضي بتجريده من حقوقه المدنية وبمنعه من التصرف بأمواله ومن إقامة أي دعوى لا تتعلق بأحواله الشخصية طيلة مدة فراره وبتعيين قيم لإدارة أموال الفار طيلة هذه المدة.
لا يحق للقيم التصرف بأموال المحكوم عليه إلا بأذن خاص من محكمة الجنايات.
تبلغ النيابة العامة قرار المحكمة بذلك إلى أمانة السجل العقاري لوضع إشارته عفواً على الصحائف العينية لعقارات المتهم.
المادة 284- يبلغ قرار المهل إلى المتهم بنشره وتعليقه مدة عشرة أيام على باب سكنه الأخير وفي ساحة بلدته على باب قاعة المحكمة.
إذا لم يكن له محل إقامة أو مسكن معروف في لبنان فيتبلغ استثناء عن طريق نشر القرار على نفقة الدولة في جريدتين محليتين تعينهما المحكمة وفي الجريدة الرسمية، كما ينشر بتعليقه على باب قلم محكمة الجنايات.
المادة 285- لا يحق للمتهم الفار أن يتمثل في المحاكمة الغيابية بوكيل عنه. بيد أن لهذا الوكيل أن يقدم معذرة عن موكله بعد أن يثبت وكالته عنه. إذا قبلت المحكمة المعذرة، بعد تحققها من صحتها، فترجئ المحاكمة إلى موعد آخر. إذا لم يسلم المتهم نفسه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة قبل الموعد الجديد إلى المحكمة فتتابع المحاكمة الغيابية في حقه.
المادة 286- بعد أن تقرر المحكمة محاكمة المتهم بالصورة الغيابية يأمر الرئيس بتلاوة قرار الاتهام وسند تبليغ قرار المهل والمحضر الذي يثبت نشره وتعليقه. ثم تستمع لأقوال المدعي الشخصي ولمرافعة ممثل النيابة العامة وتختم المحاكمة.
المادة 287- تحكم المحكمة، بعد تكوين قناعتها، إما بتبرئة المتهم أو بتجريمه وبإنزال العقوبة به وبتأكيد وضع أمواله الثابتة والمنقولة بإدارة القيم الذي تعينه أن لم يكن معيناً أثناء المحاكمة وتؤكد فيه إصرارها على تنفيذ مذكرة إلقاء القبض في حقه.
يبقى المتهم محروماً من حقوقه المدنية منذ تاريخ صدور الحكم وحتى سقوط العقوبة المحكوم بها بمرور الزمن أو تسليم نفسه أو وفاته.
المادة 288- تتولى النيابة العامة نشر خلاصة الحكم في الجريدة الرسمية وفي إحدى الصحف اليومية المحلية في خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ صدوره. تعلق صورة عنها على باب سكن المتهم الأخير وأخرى في ساحة بلدته وثالثة على باب قاعة محكمة الجنايات. كما تبلغ هذه الخلاصة إلى أمين السجل العقاري.
يصبح الحكم نافذاً من اليوم التالي لنشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة 289- طيلة وجود أموال المحكوم عليه الفار بإدارة القيم يحق لزوجته وأولاده ووالديه ومن ليعيلهم شرعاً أن يتقدموا باستدعاء بوجه القيم إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة، الواقع مركزه ضمن دائرة محكمة الجنايات التي أصدرت الحكم، يطلبون فيه نفقة شهرية من أمواله فيصدر قراراً يحدد فيه مقدار هذه النفقة آخذاً في اعتباره وضع كل من المستدعين ومدى حاجته إليها.
يحق للمدعي الشخصي أن يستصدر من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة ذاته بوجه القيم، قراراً يمنحه فيه سلفة مؤقتة من التعويضات المحكوم له بها.
ينفذ القرار بوساطة دائرة التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه الثابتة والمنقولة.
المادة 290- إذا وجدت المحكمة أن التحقيقات غير كافية لتجريم المتهم الفار فتنتدب أحد أعضائها للقيام بتحقيق إضافي وفقاً للأصول العادية، يضم إلى ملف الدعوى ثم تصدر حكماً في القضية.
إذا تبين لها أن الأدلة غير كافية في حقه فتحكم بإعلان براءته أو بكف التعقبات عنه إذا رأت أن الفعل الذي اتهم به لا يؤلف جريمة أو لا يستوجب عقاباً، أو بعدم مسؤوليته إذا تأكدت من أنه يستفيد من سبب من أسباب التبرير. لها أيضاً أن تعدل في وصف الفعل، موضوع قرار الاتهام، فتعتبره جنحة وتفصل في الدعوى وتقضي عليه بعقوبة جنحية.
المادة 291- إن الحكم القاضي بتجريم المتهم الفار بجناية لا يقبل الاعتراض ولا الطعن فيه أمام محكمة التمييز.
إذا وصفت محكمة الجنايات الفعل الوارد في قرار الاتهام بأنه جنحة فيحق للمحكوم عليه غياباً أن يعترض على هذا الحكم أمامها. تطبق على هذا الاعتراض الأصول المتبعة أمام محكمة استئناف الجنح.
إذا قضت المحكمة بإعفاء المحكوم عليه من العقاب في جناية وبإلزامه بتعويض شخصي فيحق له الاعتراض على الحكم لناحية إلزامه بالتعويض ضمن خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
إذا لم تسقط الدعوى المدنية، لسبب ما من أسباب سقوطها، تبعاً لسقوط دعوى الحق العام في الجناية بمرور الزمن العشري، فيحق للمحكوم عليه بتعويض شخصي أن يعترض على الحكم، بوجه المدعي الشخصي، ضمن مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه إياه.
يجب في جميع الحالات التي يعترض فيها على مقدار التعويض الشخصي المحكوم به أن تراعي المحكمة أسس تقدير التعويض المنصوص عليها في المادتين 133 و134 من قانون الموجبات والعقود.
ينبرم الشق المدني من الحكم الغيابي، بعد إتمام إجراءات تبليغه وفقاً للأحكام المعمول بها في الأصول المدنية.
يستحصل المحكوم له بالتعويضات الشخصية على صورة صالحة للتنفيذ وفقاً للأصول التي ترعى تنفيذ الأحكام المدنية.
إذا أعلنت براءة المحكوم عليه غياباً في الحكم الجنائي أو أبطلت التعقبات في حقه فله أن يعود على المنفذ بدعوى الإثراء بلا سبب.
المادة 292- إذا سلم المحكوم عليه الفار نفسه أو قبض عليه قبل سقوط العقوبة المحكوم بها بمرور الزمن فتقرر المحكمة إعلان سقوط الحكم الغيابي الصادر في حقه وسائر المعاملات التي أجرتها اعتباراً من تاريخ وضع يدها على الدعوى. كما تقرر محاكمة المتهم وفقاً للأصول العادية المنصوص عليها في المواد 236 وما يليها من هذا القانون. يصدر الحكم في الدعوى وفقاً لهذه الأصول.
إذا تعذر سماع بعض الشهود أمام المحكمة فيكتفي بإفادتهم في التحقيق الأولي أو الابتدائي بعد تلاوتها علناً ووضعها قيد المناقشة.
المادة 293- لا يجوز أن يكون فرار أحد المتهمين سبباً لإرجاء المحاكمة أو لتأخير النظر في الدعوى بمواجهة باقي المتهمين.
المادة 294- إذا قبض على المتهم المحكوم عليه الفار من وجه العدالة وأنكر هويته فتتولى محكمة الجنايات التي أصدرت الحكم في حقه أمر التحقق من هويته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول - صلاحية محكمة التمييز
المادة 295- تنظر محكمة التمييز في ما يأتي:
أ- طلبات تمييز الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الجنايات والقرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف الجزائية وعن الهيئة الاتهامية.
ب- طلبات النقض الأخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها بموجب القوانين الخاصة.
ج- طلبات إعادة المحاكمة في الدعاوى الجزائية.
هـ- طلبات تعيين المرجع.
د- طلبات نقل الدعوى.
و- جرائم القضاة.
الفصل الثاني -  أسباب تمييز الأحكام الصادرة في القضايا الجنائية
المادة 296- إن الأحكام التي تصدرها محاكم الجنايات تقبل التمييز لسبب من الأسباب الآتية:
أ- صدور الحكم عن هيئة لم تشكل وفقاً لأحكام القانون.
ب- مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تفسيره أو في تطبيقه.
ج- مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص.
د- إغفال الأصول المفروضة تحت طائلة الإبطال أو الإخلال بالقواعد الجوهرية في المحاكمة.
هـ- الحكم بفعل جرمي لم يتناوله قرار الاتهام أو في حق شخص لم يتهم فيه.
و- عدم البت في دفع أو سبب دفاع أو طلب تقدم به أحد فرقاء الدعوى أو الحكم بأكثر مما طلب.
ز- عدم تعليل الحكم أو التناقض بين تعليله وبين الفقرة الحكمية أو التناقض في الفقرة الحكمية ذاتها.
ح- تشويه الوقائع أو المضمون الواضح للمستندات المبرزة في ملف الدعوى.
ط- فقدان الأساس القانوني.
ي- الأحكام القاضية بالإعدام.
المادة 297- لا يحق لفريق في الدعوى أن يطعن في الحكم لعلة مخالفة قاعدة قانونية مقررة لمصلحة غيره.
المادة 298- لكل من النيابة العامة ومن المحكوم عليه أن يطلب نقض الحكم لسبب أو أكثر من أسباب التمييز الواردة في المادة 296 من هذا القانون. إذا نقض بناء على طلب أحدهما فتنشر الدعوى العامة أمام محكمة التمييز التي تتبع في المحاكمة الأصول المعتمدة لدى محكمة الجنايات وتخلص إلى الفصل في الدعوى. ينحصر مفعول طلب النقض المقدم من المدعي الشخصي بالشق المدني من الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه.
إذا قضى الحكم المطعون فيه ببراءة المتهم أو بإبطال التعقبات في حقه أو بعدم مسؤوليته فلا يحاكم موقوفاً أمام محكمة التمييز ما لم تقرر توقيفه بقرار معلل. على أن تراعى أحكام المادة 108 من هذا القانون.
إذا قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بتجريم أو بإدانة المتهم، واستدعت النيابة العامة نقض الحكم، فيحاكم موقوفاً مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 108 من هذا القانون.
المادة 299- يقبل طلب التمييز من المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جنائية إذا كان موقوفاً أو نفذ العقوبة المقضى بها. لا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تخلي سبيل المحكوم عليه الموقوف قبل أن تنقض الحكم المطعون فيه.
المادة 300- إذا كانت العقوبة الواردة في الحكم المطعون فيه هي التي عينها القانون للجريمة فلا يسوغ للمحكوم عليه أن يطلب نقضه بسبب وقوع خطأ في ذكر المادة القانونية المطبقة.
المادة 301- للمدعي الشخصي أن يطعن بما قضى به الحكم من تعويضات شخصية تقل عما طلبه.
الفصل الثالث - أسباب التمييز في قضايا الجنح والمخالفات
المادة 302- ما خلا حالة صدور الحكم عن هيئة لم تشكل وفقاً للقانون والقرارات المتعلقة بالصلاحية وبسقوط الحق العام بمرور الزمن أو بالعفو العام أو في امتناع الإدعاء في القضية المحكمة، لا يقبل النقض في قضايا الجنح إلا لأحد الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة 296 من هذا القانون بشرط توافر الاختلاف في الوصف القانوني للفعل بين قضاة الدرجة الأولى وقضاة الدرجة الثانية.
المادة 303- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة، للنيابة العامة وحدها أن تطلب تمييز القرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في المخالفات لجهة الوصف القانوني المعطى لها إذا اعتبرت أنها ذات وصف جنحي.
المادة 304- لا يحق لمن يطعن في قرار استئنافي أن يدلي بأسباب تخرج عن مضمون هذا القرار أو عن نطاق المحاكمة التي أفضت إلى صدوره.
المادة 305- لا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تقرر وقف تنفيذ قرار قاض بعقوبة جنحية أو بمخالفة إلا إذا نقضته.
الفصل الرابع - أسباب تمييز القرارات الصادرة عن الهيئة الاتهامية
المادة 306- ما خلا القرارات الصادرة عن هيئة لم تشكل وفقاً للقانون والقرارات المتعلقة بالصلاحية وبسقوط الحق العام بمرور الزمن أو بالعفو العام أو بامتناع الإدعاء لقوة القضية المحكوم بها، لا تقبل قرارات الهيئة الاتهامية النهائية النقض ما لم يتوافر شرط الاختلاف في الوصف القانوني للفعل بين قاضي التحقيق والهيئة الاتهامية ولأحد الأسباب الآتية:
1- مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تفسيره أو في تطبيقه.
2- إغفال الأصول المفروضة تحت طائلة الإبطال أو الإخلال بالقواعد الجوهرية في التحقيق.
3- تشويه الوقائع أو المضمون الواضح للمستندات المبرزة في ملف الدعوى.
4- عدم البت في دفع أو سبب من أسباب الدفاع أو في طلب تقدم به أحد الفرقاء في الدعوى.
5- فقدان الأساس القانوني أو النقص في التعليل.
المادة 307- دون التقيد بأسباب التمييز الواردة في المادة السابقة يحق:
أ- للمدعي الشخصي أن يطعن في القرار الاتهامي القاضي بعدم قبول دعواه الشخصية لعلة انتفاء صفته للإدعاء.
ب- لكل من المدعي الشخصي ومن النيابة العامة أن يطعن في القرارات القاضية بمنع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه.
المادة 308- لا يحق للمتهم الفار من وجه العدالة أن يطعن في قرار الاتهام أمام محكمة التمييز إلا إذا سلم نفسه.
المادة 309- إذا ردت محكمة التمييز طلب النقض فتقضي بمصادرة مبلغ التأمين، ولها أن تلزم مقدم الطلب بغرامة تتراوح بين ماية ألف وخمسماية ألف ليرة إذا تبين لها أنه أساء استعمال حقه في التقاضي.
المادة 310- عندما يصبح قرار الاتهام نهائياً ومبرماً وقاضياً بإحالة المتهم على محكمة الجنايات فإنه يوليها الاختصاص.
الفصل الخامس - الإجراءات والشروط المتعلقة بطلب التمييز
أحكام مشتركة
المادة 311- لا يجوز، في جميع القضايا، طلب تمييز القرارات التمهيدية أو السابقة للقرار أو للحكم النهائي إلا بعد صدوره ومعه.
يستثنى من ذلك القرارات أو الأحكام التي تفصل في دفع أو أكثر من الدفوع المنصوص عليها في المادة 73 من هذا القانون.
على محكمة التمييز الجزائية أن تتحقق مما إذا كان في القرار أو الحكم المطعون فيه ما من شأنه وقف السير في التحقيق أو المحاكمة وأن تتخذ قراراً بذلك.
المادة 312- لا يحق لمن لم يكن فريقاً في دعوى أن يطلب نقض الحكم أو القرار الصادر فيها. يجب أن يكون لطالب التمييز صفة ومصلحة في طلبه تحت طائلة عدم قبوله. 
المادة 313- يعود حق طلب التمييز للنيابة العامة التمييزية وللنيابة العامة الاستئنافية وللنيابة العامة المالية وللمدعي الشخصي وللمحكوم عليه وللمسؤول بالمال وللضامن.
يجب أن ينصب طعن النيابة العامة على الشق المتعلق بالدعوى العامة من الحكم وأن يتناول طعن المحكوم عليه ما قضى به الحكم عليه من عقوبة وتعويضات شخصية ونفقات وأن ينحصر طعن المدعي الشخصي بالشق من الحكم المتعلق بالدعوى المدنية.
لكل من المسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يطعن في الحكم أو القرار الذي ألزمه بتعويضات شخصية.
المادة 314- إذا طلب أحد المحكوم عليهم نقض الحكم أو القرار دون باقي الفرقاء فلا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تزيد العقوبة المحكوم عليه بها أو التعويضات المقضي بها عليه.
المادة 315- لكل فريق في الدعوى أن يحصر طعنه في جهة من الحكم أو القرار مستقلة عن جهاته الأخرى.
المادة 316- لكل من المحكوم عليه والمدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال والضامن أن يطلب نقض الحكم الوجاهي الصادر عن محكمة الجنايات والقرار الوجاهي الصادر عن محكمة استئناف الجنح خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره. 
لكل من النيابة العامة المالية أو الاستئنافية أن تطلب نقض كل من الحكم أو القرار الوجاهي خلال مهلة شهر من تاريخ صدوره. للنيابة العامة التمييزية أن تطلب نقضه خلال مهلة شهرين من تاريخ صدوره.
لا يقبل النقض الحكم الغيابي الصادر في حق المتهم الفار من وجه العدالة.
يحق لكل من فرقاء الدعوى طلب نقض القرار الصادر عن محكمة استئناف الجنح بنتيجة الاعتراض ضمن المهل المحددة في الفقرتين الأولى والثانية من هذه المادة.
تسري المهلة في حق كل من المحكوم عليه ومن المدعي الشخصي ومن المسؤول بالمال ومن الضامن من تاريخ تبليغه الحكم الصادر بنتيجة الاعتراض إن لم يكن وجاهياً. تسري في حق كل من النيابة العامة الاستئنافية ومن النيابة العامة التمييزية من تاريخ صدوره.
المادة 317- يقدم طلب التمييز إلى قلم محكمة التمييز أو إلى قلم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه.
إذا قدم إلى هذه الأخيرة فيجب أن تحيله وملف الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لديها خلال خمسة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ تقديمه فتودعه النيابة العامة التمييزية في الحال لإحالته إلى محكمة التمييز.
إذا قدم طلب النقض إلى محكمة التمييز مباشرة فتطلب إيداعها الملف بواسطة النيابة العامة التمييزية.
المادة 318- مع مراعاة المهلة المنصوص عليها في المادة 316 من هذا القانون يجب أن تتوافر في طلب التمييز، تحت طائلة رده شكلاً، الشروط الآتية مجتمعة:
أ- أن يتضمن أسماء المتداعين واسم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم والحكم المطلوب نقضه وأسباب التمييز.
ب- أن يوقعه محام في الاستئناف ويربط به وكالته أو صورة مصدقة عنها وصورة مصدقة عن الحكم أو القرار المطلوب تمييزه معفاة من الرسم النسبي وإيصالاً بإيداع صندوق الخزينة تأميناً قدره مايتا ألف ليرة.
تستثنى النيابة العامة من إبراز صورة الحكم المطعون فيه مع استدعائها ومن دفع رسم التأمين والرسوم القضائية.
المادة 319- لطالب التمييز أن يقدم، خلال خمسة أيام من انقضاء مهلة النقض، مذكرة يفصل فيها أسباب النقض التي أدلى بها. ولا يحق له أن يضمنها أسباباً جديدة.
يعتبر مستدعي التمييز متخذاً محل إقامة مختاراً في مكتب وكيله. كل تبليغ يجري في هذا المكتب يكون منتجاً مفاعيله إذا روعيت فيه الأصول الشكلية.
يسجل طلب التمييز في سجل خاص. لكل فريق في الدعوى أن يطلع عليه وأن يأخذ صورة طبق الأصل عنه.
يرد التأمين إلى مقدم الطلب إذا قبل طلبه أو إذا رجع عنه قبل البت فيه ويصادر لمصلحة الخزينة إذا تقرر رد طلب النقض.
يعفى المحكوم عليه أو المدعي الشخصي من رسم التأمين في القضايا الجنائية. كما يعفى منه في القضايا الجنحية إذا قدم شهادة فقر حال.
تعفى النيابة العامة من دفع جميع رسوم ونفقات تقديم طلب التمييز.
المادة 320- يجب أن يبلغ المطلوب النقض ضده صورة عن الطلب ومربوطاته وصورة عن المذكرة التوضيحية في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تقديم كل منهما وله أن يقدم ملاحظاته وطلباته في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه.
المادة 321- تدقق المحكمة في طلب التمييز وفي ملف الدعوى. إن وجدت الطلب مقدماً ضمن المهلة القانونية ومستوفياً سائر الشروط الشكلية فتقبله في الشكل. ثم تدرس أسباب الطعن الواردة فيه. إذا نقضت القرار المطعون فيه تقرر إجراء المحاكمة مجدداً في جلسة علنية للنظر في الدعوى والحكم في أساسها. تتبع في المحاكمة الأصول المعتمدة لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه. تصدر قرارها في الدعوى.
إذا ردت الطعن فتقضي بإبرام الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه وبمصادرة مبلغ التأمين وبإلزام مقدم الطلب بغرامة تتراوح بين مايتي ألف ومليون ليرة إذا تبين لها أنه أساء استعمال حقه في التقاضي.
المادة 322- إذا قدم المدعي الشخصي طلب التمييز وحده فيؤدي ذلك إلى نشر الدعوى المدنية وحدها أمام المحكمة. لا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تخفض التعويضات المقضى بها.
المادة 323- إذا ورد طلب التمييز من أحد المحكوم عليهم في الجريمة الواحدة، وقبلت محكمة التمييز طعنه شكلاً وأساساً، واعتبرت أن عناصر الجريمة في الفعل الذي قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه غير متوافرة، فيفيد من نتيجة الحكم المنقوض سائر المحكوم عليهم.
تسترد النيابة العامة التمييزية في هذه الحال خلاصة الحكم الصادرة في حق كل من هؤلاء.
المادة 324- تطبق محكمة التمييز بعد نقضها الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه أحكام المادتين 276 و277 من هذا القانون عند توافر الحالات المنصوص عليها في أي منهما.
المادة 325- إذا قضت محكمة التمييز برد طلب النقض شكلاً أو أساساً فينظم كاتب المحكمة خلاصة هذا القرار ويوقعها رئيس المحكمة ويحيلها، خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره، على النيابة العامة التمييزية التي تودعها النيابة العامة الاستئنافية لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه لتنفيذها.
المادة 326- مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بإعادة المحاكمة أو تلك الواردة في المواد 741 وما يليها من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية، لا تقبل قرارات محكمة التمييز أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
الفصل السادس - النقض لمصلحة القانون
المادة 327- إذا صدر حكم عن محكمة الجنايات أو قرار عن محكمة الاستئناف وأصبح كل منهما مبرماً لانقضاء مهلة النقض، فللنائب العام التمييزي إما عفواً أو بناء على طلب وزير العدل أن يطلب نقضه لمنفعة القانون فقط خلال مهلة سنة من صدوره. إذا قضت محكمة التمييز بإبطال الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه فيستفيد المحكوم عليه من هذا الإبطال دون أن يتضرر منه. يبقى الحكم قائماً في جميع الأحوال لمصلحة المدعي الشخصي.
الفصل السابع - طلب إعادة المحاكمة
المادة 328- إن محكمة التمييز هي المرجع المختص بالنظر في طلبات إعادة المحاكمة.
- يجوز طلب إعادة المحاكمة، في القضايا الجنائية والجنحية، في الحالات الآتية:
أ- إذا حكم على شخص بجريمة قتل وظهرت بعد ذلك أدلة كافية على أن المدعى قتله ما زال حياً.
ب- إذا حكم على شخص بجناية أو بجنحة ثم حكم فيما بعد على شخص آخر بالجرم ذاته وبالصفة نفسها شرط أن ينتج عن ذلك دليل على براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما.
ج- إذا حكم على شخص بالاستناد إلى شهادة شخص آخر ثبت فيما بعد أنها كاذبة بحكم مبرم.
د- إذا وقع أو ظهر بعد الحكم فعل جديد أو مستندات كانت مجهولة أثناء المحاكمة وكان من شأنها أن تشكل دليلاً على براءة المحكوم عليه.
إن سقوط العقوبة المحكوم بها بمرور الزمن لا يحول دون سماع طلب إعادة المحاكمة.
المادة 329- يقدم المحكوم عليه الطلب إلى الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز بواسطة النائب العام التمييزي.
- يمكن أن يقدمه ممثله الشرعي إذا كان فاقد الأهلية أو إذا كانت غيبته ثابتة بحكم قضائي أو أحد ورثته أو أحد الموصى لهم في حال وفاته.
- يجب أن يرفق بالطلب صورة طبق الأصل مصدقة معفاة من الرسم عن الحكم المطلوب إعادة المحاكمة ضده وعن الدليل الذي يتذرع به وصورة عن وكالة المحامي الذي وقع الطلب وإيصالاً مالياً بدفع تأمين قدره مايتا ألف ليرة.
- يحيل النائب العام التمييزي الطلب إلى الغرفة الجزائية المختصة لدى محكمة التمييز مشفوعاً بمطالعته خلال مدة أسبوع.
المادة 330- عندما تقبل محكمة التمييز طلب الإعادة شكلاً تنظر في أساس الدعوى. لها أن تقوم بإجراء تحقيق إضافي عند الاقتضاء.
المادة 331- إذا أبطلت المحكمة الناظرة في طلب الإعادة الحكم المطعون فيه في حق أحد المحكوم عليهم الأحياء بسبب زوال الصفة الجرمية عن الفعل المحكوم به أو لكون المحكوم عليه معفى من العقاب فتكتفي بهذا الإبطال.
إذا كان الإبطال مبنياً على زوال الصفة الجرمية عن الفعل فيستفيد منه سائر المحكوم عليهم.
المادة 332- إذا قدم طلب الإعادة بعد وفاة المحكوم عليه أو فقده أهليته، بواسطة أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة 329 من هذا القانون، فتنظر المحكمة في الطلب. إذا قضت بإبطال الحكم المطعون فيه وبإعلان براءة المحكوم عليه أو بإبطال التعقبات في حقه فتقضي بنشر حكمها على لوحة إعلانات المحكمة وفي محل وقوع الجريمة وفي محل إقامة المحكوم عليه وفي الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين. تتحمل الدولة نفقات النشر.
المادة 333- إذا قضي ببراءة المحكوم عليه أو إبطال التعقبات في حقه فيكون للحكم مفعول رجعي تلغى بموجبه جميع مفاعيل الحكم السابق ما خلا منها الحقوق المكتسبة عن حسن نية.
للمحكمة أن تقضي، بناءً على طلب مستدعي الإعادة، بالتعويض عليه عن الضرر الذي لحق به من الحكم السابق. 
إذا توفى المحكوم عليه فينتقل الحق بطلب التعويض إلى ورثته أو الموصى لهم.
تقدر المحكمة التعويض وفقاً للقواعد المنصوص عليها في قانون الموجبات والعقود.
تتحمل الدولة التعويض المحكوم به. لها أن ترجع به على كل من كان السبب في صدور الحكم السابق.
المادة 334- يعجل طالب الإعادة نفقات الدعوى حتى صدور البت بطلبه. أما النفقات اللاحقة فتدفعها الدولة.
الفصل الثامن - طلب تعيين المرجع
المادة 335- تتولى الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز مهمة تعيين المرجع المختص عند الاختلاف على الاختصاص بين المراجع القضائية.
إذا وقعت جريمة وباشر التحقيق فيها محققان أو شرع في رؤيتها محكمتان بعدما اعتبر كل مرجع منهما نفسه مختصاً للنظر فيها أو قرر كل من المحققين أو المحكمتين عدم اختصاصه للنظر فيها أو إذا قررت محكمة عدم اختصاصها للنظر في دعوى احيلت إليها بموجب قرار صادر عن قاضي التحقيق أو الهيئة الاتهامية، ونجم عن الخلاف حول الاختصاص وقف لسير العدالة من جراء انبرام القرارين المتناقضين في القضية عينها، فيصار إلى حل هذا الخلاف عن طريق تعيين المرجع المختص.
يجري حكم هذه المادة إذا وقع خلاف بين محكمة عادية ومحكمة استثنائية.
المادة 336- لكل من النيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه أن يطلب تعيين المرجع بموجب استدعاء يقدمه إلى محكمة التمييز التي تطلب من النيابة العامة إيداعها نسخاً عن الأوراق العائدة للدعوى لدى المرجعين القضائيين الواقع بينهما الخلاف.
يجب تبليغ كل من الفرقاء في الدعوى نسخة عن طلب تعيين المرجع ولكل منهم أن يجيب عليه في خلال عشرة أيام من إبلاغه إياه.
المادة 337- عندما يتبلغ المرجعان القضائيان الواقع بينهما الخلاف طلب تعيين المرجع يتوقفان عن إصدار قرار نهائي في الدعوى.
أما التدابير المؤقتة والتحقيقات فيمكن متابعتها حتى صدور القرار القاضي بتعيين المرجع المختص.
المادة 338- تنظر الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز في طلب تعيين المرجع بعد انصرام مهلة العشرة أيام.
تتخذ قراراً في غرفة المذاكرة بتعيين المرجع القضائي المختص خلال مهلة لا تتعدى الشهر.
لها أن تبطل في الوقت نفسه الإجراءات والأعمال التي قام بها المرجع القضائي الذي رفعت يده عن الدعوى.
لا يقبل قرارها أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
يلزم المرجعان القضائيان الواقع بينهما الخلاف التقيد بالقرار.
المادة 339- إذا لم يكن المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه محقاً في طلبه فيغرم بمبلغ يتراوح بين مايتي ألف ومليون ليرة وبتعويض لخصمه إذا طلبه.

الفصل التاسع - طلب نقل الدعوى
المادة 340- تتولى إحدى الغرف الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز مهمة الفصل في طلب نقل الدعوى من مرجع قضائي إلى مرجع قضائي آخر. تقرر رفع يد مرجع قضائي، في التحقيق أو الحكم، عن الدعوى وتحيلها إلى مرجع آخر من الدرجة نفسها لمتابعة النظر فيها إما لتعذر تشكيل المرجع المختص أصلاً أو لوقف سير التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو للمحافظة على السلامة العامة أو لداعي الحرص على حسن سير العدالة أو لسبب الارتياب المشروع.
للنائب العام التمييزي وحده أن يطلب نقل الدعوى لسبب المحافظة على السلامة العامة.
إذا كان المرجع القضائي المطلوب رفع يده عن الدعوى هو إحدى غرف التمييز الجزائية فتبت الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز في الطلب.
للنائب العام التمييزي أن يستدعي نقل الدعوى عفوا أو بناء على طلب النائب العام الاستئنافي أو النائب العام المالي أو المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه أو وزير العدل للأسباب الواردة في الفقرة الأولى.
يجب أن يبلغ طلب النقل إلى جميع فرقاء الدعوى. لكل منهم أن يجيب عليه خلال عشرة أيام من إبلاغه إياه.
لا يوقف تقديم الاستدعاء السير في الدعوى إلا إذا قررت محكمة التمييز خلاف ذلك.
المادة 341- إذا وضع قاضيا تحقيق في دائرة واحدة يديهما على جرائم متلازمة فلقاضي التحقيق الأول أن يسمي أحدهما لمتابعة السير بالتحقيق.
إذا كان قاضيا التحقيق تابعين لدائرتين مختلفتين فتعين الغرفة الجزائية المختصة لدى محكمة التمييز، بناء على طلب النائب العام التمييزي، قاضي التحقيق الذي سيتابع النظر في الدعوى.
المادة 342- كل قرار تصدره محكمة التمييز بنقل الدعوى يبلغ بواسطة النيابة العامة التمييزية إلى فرقاء الدعوى. لا يقبل قرارها أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
إذا قضت محكمة التمييز برد الطلب فلا يحول قرارها دون تقديم طلب آخر لسبب يتعلق بوقائع ظهرت بتاريخ لاحق للطلب الأول.
المادة 343- إذا قدم المدعي الشخصي أو المدعى عليه طلب نقل الدعوى، وقضت محكمة التمييز برده، فلها أن تلزم مقدمه بغرامة تتراوح بين مايتي ألف ومليون ليرة وأن تقضي للخصم بتعويض إذا طلبه.
في جميع هذه الأحوال لا يقبل قرار محكمة التمييز أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
الفصل العاشر - جرائم القضاة
المادة 344- تختص محكمة التمييز بالنظر في الجرائم التي يرتكبها القضاة سواء أكانت خارجة عن وظائفهم أم ناشئة عنها أو بمناسبتها.
المادة 345- إذا ارتكب أحد قضاة محاكم الدرجة الأولى أو أحد قضاة التحقيق أو أحد المحامين العامين لدى النيابة العامة الاستئنافية أو المالية أو العسكرية أو أحد مستشاري محاكم الاستئناف أو أحد مستشاري المحاكم الإدارية أو ديوان المحاسبة أو أحد المستشارين المعاونين لدى مجلس شورى الدولة، خارج وظيفته فعلاً جرمياً من نوع الجنحة فتلاحقه النيابة العامة التمييزية تلقائياً أو بناء على شكوى المتضرر. تقام الدعوى أمام الغرفة الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز.
المادة 346- إذا إسندت الجنحة إلى أحد رؤساء غرف الاستئناف أو إلى النائب العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف أو النائب العام المالي أو مفوض الحكومة أو إلى أحد قضاة محكمة التمييز أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة لديها أو إلى قاضي التحقيق الأول فتلاحقه النيابة العامة التمييزية، تلقائياً أو بناءً على شكوى المتضرر، وتقام الدعوى أمام الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز.
المادة 347- إذا كان الفعل المسند إلى القاضي، أيا كانت درجته، من نوع الجناية فيعين الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز قاضياً من درجة المدعى عليه على الأقل ليقوم بالتحقيق معه.
يتولى النائب العام التمييزي وظيفة الإدعاء العام واستعمال الدعوى العامة.
المادة 348- إذا اقتضى الأمر توقيف القاضي المدعى عليه بجناية فيصدر القاضي المكلف بالتحقيق معه مذكرة التوقيف في حقه.
غير أنها لا تكون نافذة إلا بعد موافقة الرئيس الأول لدى محكمة التمييز عليها.
يتم توقيف القاضي في مكان خاص يحدده النائب العام التمييزي.
المادة 349- يجب على القاضي المولج بالتحقيق أن يستطلع رأي النائب العام التمييزي في جميع الحالات التي يوجب فيها القانون على قاضي التحقيق أن يستطلع رأي النيابة العامة الاستئنافية.
للقاضي المكلف بالتحقيق أن يستعيض عن توقيف القاضي المدعى عليه بتدابير مراقبة من شأنها تقييد حريته في التنقل أو السفر. إذا أخل بأحدها أو إذا وجد المحقق إنها غير مجدية فيصدر مذكرة بتوقيفه وفقاً لأحكام المادة 348 من هذا القانون.
يطبق القاضي المولج بالتحقيق الأصول المتبعة لدى قاضي التحقيق في القضايا الجنائية.
تستأنف قرارات القاضي المولج بالتحقيق أمام الهيئة المنصوص عليها في المادة 350 من هذا القانون وفقاً للأصول المتبعة في استئناف قرارات قاضي التحقيق.
المادة 350- ترفع التحقيقات إلى هيئة مؤلفة من ثلاثة قضاة من درجة القاضي المدعى عليه على الأقل. يعينهم مجلس القضاء الأعلى. يترأس الهيئة أعلى القضاة درجة أو من يكلفه الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز بترؤسها.
تضطلع الهيئة بمهام الهيئة الاتهامية. تحيل في قرارها القاضي المتهم على إحدى الغرف الجزائية لدى محكمة التمييز إذا كان في عداد القضاة المذكورين في المادة 345 من هذا القانون وعلى الهيئة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز إذا كان في عداد القضاة المذكورين في المادة 346 من هذا القانون.
إذا وجدت الهيئة أن الأدلة غير كافية للاتهام أو أن العناصر الجرمية غير متوافرة فتقرر منع المحاكمة عن القاضي المدعى عليه.
جميع القرارات التي تصدرها الهيئة غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
المادة 351- تطبق في جرائم القضاة الناشئة عن وظائفهم أحكام المواد من 344 إلى 350 ضمناً من هذا القانون.
تطبق جميع هذه الأحكام على قضاة مجلس شورى الدولة وقضاة ديوان المحاسبة والقضاة المتقاعدين في منصب الشرف.
المادة 352- للمتضرر من فعل جرمي مسند إلى قاض أن يطلب التعويض عليه تبعاً للدعوى العامة.
لا يحق له أن يتقدم بإدعاء مباشر يحرك بموجبه دعوى الحق العام.
إذا كان الفعل الجرمي المرتكب غير ناشئ عن الوظيفة أو بمناسبتها فيقدم الإدعاء بالتعويض ضد القاضي المدعى عليه.
أما إذا كان ناشئا عن الوظيفة أو بمناسبتها فللمتضرر أن يقدم دعواه بوجه الدولة والقاضي أو ضد أي منهما.
المادة 353- إذا كان للقاضي المدعى عليه بجنحة أو جناية، ناشئة عن الوظيفة أو خارجة عنها، شريك أو متدخل أو محرض أو مخبئ فإن الملاحقة والتحقيق والمحاكمة تشملهما.
إذا لم يتوصل التحقيق إلى معرفة هوية الشريك أو المتدخل أو المحرض أو المخبئ أو تعذرت ملاحقته أو تأخرت فلا يؤثر ذلك في ملاحقة القاضي والنظر في دعواه.
المادة 354- إذا ارتكب أي من رئيس مجلس القضاة الأعلى ورئيس مجلس شورى الدولة والنائب العام التمييزي ورئيس ديوان المحاسبة ورئيس هيئة التفتيش القضائي جريمة، من نوع الجنحة أو الجناية خارج وظيفته أو أثناء قيامه بها أو بمناسبتها فيحاكم أمام هيئة قضائية مؤلفة من خمسة قضاة تعين بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل.
يجري اختيار أعضاء الهيئة من القضاة العاملين أو من المتقاعدين في منصب الشرف على أن لا تقل درجة أي منهم عن السابعة عشرة.
يتولى النائب العام التمييزي بنفسه الملاحقة ما لم يكن ممن ارتكب الجريمة أو أسهم فيها، عندها يعين بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء قاض لا تقل درجته عن السابعة عشرة للقيام بمهام النائب العام التمييزي لتولي الملاحقة في الجريمة فقط.
يعين وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى القاضي الذي سيولج بالتحقيق في الجريمة من درجة لا تقل عن درجة القاضي المحال أمامه.
تطبق الأصول المنصوص عليها في المواد 345 وما يليها في ملاحقة ومحاكمة من سبق ذكرهم.
يتولى رئيس الهيئة القضائية المعينة مهام الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز في مجال الموافقة على توقيف القاضي المدعى عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 355- تحال الدعاوى على المجلس العدلي بناء على مرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء.
المادة 356- ينظر المجلس العدلي في الجرائم الآتية:
أ- الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 270 وما يليها وحتى المادة 336 ضمناً من قانون العقوبات.
ب- الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون 11/1/1958.
ج- جميع الجرائم الناتجة عن صفقات الأسلحة والاعتدة التي عقدتها أو تعقدها وزارة الدفاع الوطني والجرائم المرتبطة بها أو المتفرعة عنها ولا سيما المنصوص عليها في المواد 351 حتى 366 ضمناً من قانون العقوبات وفي المواد 376 و377 و378 منه وفي المواد 453 حتى 472 ضمناً منه، وفي المادتين 138 و141 من قانون القضاء العسكري.
تحال الدعاوى المتعلقة بهذه الجرائم والتي هي قيد النظر أمام القضائين العسكري والعادي إلى المجلس العدلي الذي تشمل صلاحياته المدنيين والعسكريين على السواء إنفاذا لمرسوم الإحالة.
المادة 357- يؤلف المجلس العدلي من الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز رئيساً ومن أربعة قضاة من محكمة التمييز أعضاء يعينون بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل وموافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى.
يعين في المرسوم قاض إضافي أو أكثر ليحل محل الأصيل في حال وفاته أو تنحيته أو رده أو انتهاء خدمته.
يمثل النيابة العامة لدى المجلس العدلي النائب العام التمييزي أو من ينيبه عنه من معاونيه.
المادة 358- إذا تعذر على الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز أن يترأس هيئة المجلس فيتولى رئاسته العضو المعين الأعلى رتبة.
المادة 359- ينعقد المجلس العدلي في قصر العدل في بيروت أو في مكان وقوع الجريمة عند الاقتضاء أو في أي مكان آخر يحدده رئيسه إذا تعذر انعقاده في قصر العدل في بيروت.
المادة 360- يتولى النائب العام التمييزي أو من ينيبه عنه من المحامين العامين لدى النيابة العامة التمييزية مهام تحريك الدعوى العامة واستعمالها.
يتولى التحقيق قاض يعينه وزير العدل بناء على موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى.
المادة 361- يدعي النائب العام التمييزي لدى المحقق العدلي بالجريمة ويحيل إليه ملف التحقيقات.
المادة 362- للمحقق العدلي أن يصدر جميع المذكرات التي يقتضيها التحقيق دون طلب من النيابة العامة. إن قراراته في هذا الخصوص لا تقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة.
يضع يده على الدعوى بصورة موضوعية. إن أظهر التحقيق وجود مسهم في الجريمة فيستجوبه بصفة مدعى عليه ولو لم يرد اسمه في عداد من ادعت عليهم النيابة العامة.
للنيابة العامة أن تدعي لاحقاً في حق شخص أغفلته في ادعائها الأصلي وعلى المحقق أن يستجوبه بصفة مدعى عليه.
المادة 363- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة يطبق المحقق العدلي الأصول المتبعة أمام قاضي التحقيق ما خلا منها مدة التوقيف المنصوص عليها في المادة 108 من هذا القانون.
للنائب العام التمييزي أن يطلع على ملف الدعوى وأن يبدي ما يراه من مطالعة أو طلب.
للمتضرر أن يقيم دعواه الشخصية تبعاً للدعوى العامة.
المادة 364- بعد اكتمال التحقيقات تبدي النيابة العامة التمييزية المطالعة في الأساس. يقرر المحقق العدلي، بنتيجة تدقيقه في التحقيقات وأوراق الدعوى، اما منع المحاكمة عن المدعى عليه واما اتهامه وإحالته على المجلس العدلي.
تراعى في قرار الاتهام الصادر عن المحقق العدلي الأصول التي تنظم وضع مضبطة الاتهام من قبل الهيئة الاتهامية.
على المحقق العدلي أن يصدر مذكرة إلقاء قبض في حق المتهم. إن أغفل إصدارها فعليه، بناء على طلب النائب العام التمييزي، أن يصدرها ولو بعد رفع يده عن الدعوى.
إذا كان قد توفى أو تعذر عليه ذلك فعلى رئيس المجلس العدلي أن يصدر مذكرة إلقاء قبض في حق المتهم عند البدء بمحاكمته.
المادة 365- تبلغ النيابة العامة التمييزية، قبل موعد الجلسة بخمسة أيام، كلاً من المتهمين صورة عن قرار الاتهام وعن قائمة شهود الحق العام. يبلغ المتهمون النائب العام التمييزي، قبل خمسة أيام من موعد الجلسة، قائمة شهود النفي. للمدعي الشخصي أن يقدم ضمن المدة نفسها لائحة بشهوده يبلغ نسخة عنها من كل من النيابة العامة التمييزية ومن المتهم قبل خمسة أيام من موعد الجلسة.
المادة 366- تجري المحاكمة أمام المجلس العدلي، وجاهية كانت أم غيابية، وفقاً لأصول المحاكمة لدى محكمة الجنايات. يصدر المجلس حكمه وفقاً للأصول ذاتها.
لا تقبل أحكام المجلس العدلي أي طريق من طرق المراجعة العادية وغير العادية.
المادة 367- للمجلس العدلي، بناء على طلب النيابة العامة التمييزية أو عفوا، أن يجري تحقيقاً إضافياً في الدعوى بكامل هيئته أو بواسطة من ينتدبه من أعضائه لهذا الغرض.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 368- يدخل في اختصاص القاضي الجزائي الواضع يده على الدعوى العامة أمر البت في كل دفع يثار أمامه ما لم يشكل مسألة معترضة أو ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
المادة 369- تعتبر مسائل اعتراضية مستأخرة:
أ- قضايا الملكية العقارية والحقوق العينية العقارية الأخرى.
ب- قضايا الجنسية.
ج- قضايا الأحوال الشخصية ما خلا تحديد السن.
د- القضايا الإدارية.
هـ- القضايا المدنية التي يؤثر البت فيها على مدى تحقق عناصر الجريمة المدعى بها شرط أن تكون عالقة أمام المرجع المدني قبل تحريك الدعوى العامة.
و- القضايا الجزائية التي يتوقف على البت فيها التحقق من مدى توافر عناصر الجريمة.
المادة 370- على القاضي الجزائي، عندما يدلي أمامه بمسألة اعتراضية، أن يتأكد قبل أن يستأخر النظر في الدعوى الواضع يده عليها مما إذا كانت جدية ومما إذا كان الفصل فيها ضرورياً ولازماً للفصل في الدعوى الجزائية.
إذا قرر القاضي الجزائي قبول الدفع بالمسألة الاعتراضية فيحدد مهلة لمراجعة القضاء المختص. إذا تقيد من أدلى بالدفع بالمهلة المحددة له فيستأخر القاضي الجزائي النظر في الدعوى حتى البت في المسألة المعترضة. إذا لم يفعل فيتابع السير في الدعوى.
إن استئخار النظر في الدعوى لا يمنع القاضي الجزائي من اتخاذ الإجراءات والتحقيقات الضرورية أو المستعجلة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - دعوى التزوير الأصلية

المادة 371- عندما يعلم النائب العام بوجود مستند في إحدى الدوائر الرسمية، يشتبه في أنه مزور، ينتقل بنفسه أو ينتدب أحد معاونيه لإجراء المعاملات اللازمة لمعاينته وللتحقق من تزويره. كما يمكنه أن يأمر بنقل المستندات المشتبه فيها إلى دائرته.
يدعي على مرتكب التزوير والمسهمين معه أمام قاضي التحقيق.
المادة 372- عندما يضع قاضي التحقيق يده على الدعوى يوعز إلى كاتبه أن ينظم محضراً مفصلاً يصف فيه المستند المشتبه في تزويره.
يوقع المحضر قاضي التحقيق والكاتب كما يوقعان على المستند تحت عبارة "لا يبدل". 
يحفظ المستند المشتبه فيه والمحضر في دائرة التحقيق.
المادة 373- إذا كان المستند المدعى تزويره في إحدى الدوائر الرسمية فيوقعه رئيس الدائرة المسؤول فيها قبل نقله إلى دائرة التحقيق. ويلتزم بتسليمه إليها فور إبلاغه قرار قاضي التحقيق. إذا امتنع عن ذلك فيصدر قاضي التحقيق قراراً باحضاره مصحوباً بالمستند.
إذا تبين لقاضي التحقيق أن ليس ثمة سبب مشروع لامتناعه عن تسليم المستند فيقضي بتغريمه بمبلغ يتراوح بين مايتي ألف ومليون ليرة.
يطبق حكم هذه المادة على الشخص العادي الذي يحوز المستند المشتبه في تزويره.
المادة 374- عند جلب المستند الرسمي يترك للشخص المودع لديه صورة عنه مطابقة له يصدقها قاضي التحقيق وكاتبه.
إذا كان المستند مودعاً لدى موظف رسمي فتقوم الصورة المطابقة له مقام الأصل إلى حين رده إليه. يمكن لهذا الموظف أن يعطي نسخاً عن الصورة المصدقة مع الإشارة إلى أن أصلها مودع لدى قاضي التحقيق لغرض التحقق من تزويره.
إذا كان المستند ورقة في سجل لا يمكن نزعها منه فلقاضي التحقيق أن يقرر جلب السجل إلى دائرته.
المادة 375- يجوز ادعاء تزوير المستندات وإن كانت قد استعملت في معاملات قضائية أو إدارية أو غيرها من المعاملات.
من تذرع بمستند مشتبه في تزويره ملزم بأن يوقع عليه.
يودع هذا المستند في صندوق الأمانات لدى المحكمة مذيلاً بعبارة "لا يبدل".
المادة 376- لقاضي التحقيق أن يستعين بالخبرة الفنية لمطابقة الخط والتوقيع الواردين في المستند المشتبه في تزويره مع ما يمكن توافره من تواقيع أو كتابات صحيحة. له أن يستكتب المدعى عليه مباشرة أو بواسطة أهل الخبرة فإن أبى فيدون ذلك في محضر استجوابه.
المادة 377- إن الأوراق العادية تصلح مداراً للمقابلة والمطابقة والمقارنة إذا توافق عليها المدعي والمدعى عليه.
إذا كان حائزها من غير الموظفين الرسميين فتطبق في إلزامه على تسليمها أحكام المادة 373 من هذا القانون.
المادة 378- تجري التحقيقات في دعاوى التزوير وفقاً للأصول المتبعة في سائر الجرائم.
لكل من النائب العام ومن قاضي التحقيق أن يدخل مساكن الأشخاص الذين يشتبه فيهم بأنهم يقلدون اختام الدولة الرسمية ويزورون مسكوكاتها وأوراقها النقدية وطوابعها الأميرية أو يدخلون مثل هذه الأشياء المقلدة أو المزورة إلى الأراضي اللبنانية أو يتوسطون في تداولها حتى ولو كانت مساكن هؤلاء الأشخاص خارجة عن نطاق صلاحيته.


الباب الثاني - دعوى التزوير الطارئة أو الفرعية
المادة 379- للنيابة العامة ولسائر الفرقاء، في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى. أن يطعنوا بتزوير مستند أبرز في القضية.
المادة 380- يقدم الإدعاء الطارئ بالتزوير إلى قلم المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى. يجب أن يحدد المدعى المستند الذي يدعي تزويره والأدلة على ذلك.
المادة 381- تحيل المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى الادعاء الطارئ إلى النيابة العامة لإبداء مطالعتها ولها أن تستأخر النظر في الدعوى الأصلية إلى أن يفصل المرجع القضائي المختص في دعوى التزوير الطارئة شرط أن يكون الفصل في الدعوى الأصلية متوقفاً على ما ستؤول إليه الدعوى الطارئة.
إذا كانت الدعوى الأصلية المساقة أمامها مقتصرة على التعويضات الشخصية فتؤجل النظر فيها إلى أن يحكم في دعوى التزوير.
المادة 382- إذا صدر قرار مبرم بعدم وجود التزوير فعلى المحكمة التي استأخرت النظر في الدعوى الأصلية بسبب ادعاء التزوير الطارئ أن تقضي على مدعي التزوير بغرامة تتراوح بين خمسماية ألف ومليون ليرة إضافة إلى العطل والضرر.
المادة 383- إذا حكم بتزوير مستند عادي فعلى المحكمة أن تقضي بإبطاله وباتلافه. إذا حكم بتزوير مستند رسمي تزويراً كاملاً أو جزئياً فعلى المحكمة التي تبت في دعوى التزوير أن تقضي بإبطال مفعول المستند أو بإعادته إلى حاله الأصلية بشطب ما أضيف إليه أو بإثبات ما حذف منه.
يذيل المستند في هذه الحال بخلاصة عن حكم المحكمة. تعاد الأوراق التي اتخذت مداراً للمقابلة والمطابقة إلى مصادرها.
المادة 384- تطبق في دعوى التزوير الطارئة الأصول نفسها التي تطبق في دعوى التزوير الأصلية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 385- إذا سرقت أو فقدت أو تلفت النسخة الأصلية للحكم قبل تنفيذه أو أوراق الدعوى أو التحقيق كلها أو بعضها قبل صدور قرار فيها فتتبع الإجراءات المقررة في المواد الآتية.
المادة 386- إذا وجدت صورة رسمية مصدقة أصولاً عن الحكم أو القرار فتقوم مقام النسخة الأصلية وتحفظ في مكانها. 
إذا كانت الصورة المصدقة موجودة لدى موظف رسمي أو أي شخص آخر فيقرر رئيس المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو القرار إلزامه بتسليمها إلى قلم المحكمة. إن أبى فتطبق بحقه أحكام المادة 373 من هذا القانون. لمن أخذت منه الصورة المصدقة أن يطلب تسليمه صورة مطابقة دون أن يتحمل أي نفقات.
المادة 387- لا يترتب على فقدان النسخة الأصلية من الحكم أو القرار إجراء محاكمة جديدة متى كانت طرق الطعن فيه قد استنفدت. يكتفي بخلاصة القرار إن لم يتيسر الحصول على صورة رسمية مصدقة عنه.
المادة 388- إذا فقدت أوراق الدعوى أو التحقيق كلها أو بعضها قبل صدور قرار فيها فيعاد التحقيق كلياً أو جزئياً.
إذا كانت الدعوى قيد النظر أمام المحكمة فتتولى إجراء ما تراه من التحقيق فيها.
إذا فقدت الدعوى بكاملها فيعاد تكوين الملف وفقاً للأصول.
المادة 389- إذا فقد أصل الحكم أو القرار ولم يعثر على صورة رسمية مصدقة عنه ولا على خلاصته أو على صورة مصدقة عنها وإنما عثر على قرار الظن أو قرار الاتهام فيصار إلى إجراء محاكمة وإلى إصدار حكم جديد. إذا لم يكن في ملف الدعوى قرار الظن أو الاتهام ولم يعثر على صورة رسمية مصدقة عن كل منهما فتعاد المعاملات بدءاً من القسم المفقود من الأوراق.
المادة 390- إذا فقدت أوراق الدعوى أو التحقيق كلها أو بعضها وكانت النسخة الأصلية عن الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه موجودة أو كان ثمة صورة رسمية مصدقة عن كل منهما، وكانت الدعوى قيد النظر أمام محكمة التمييز، فلا تعاد الإجراءات إلا إذا تناول الطعن إجراءات المحاكمة.
في حال نقض القرار تطبق الأصول العادية المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 391- تناط بمجلس القضاء الأعلى صلاحية النظر في طلبات العفو الخاص التي يقدمها المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الإعدام بحكم مبروم أو التي تحيلها إليه المراجع المختصة.
المادة 392- يرفع طلب العفو الخاص عن عقوبة الإعدام إلى رئيس الجمهورية مباشرة أو بواسطة وزير العدل بموجب استدعاء يوقعه المحكوم عليه أو وكيله أو أحد أفراد عائلته.
يعفى الاستدعاء من رسم الطابع ومن ارسم القضائي.
المادة 393- عند انبرام حكم بالإعدام يحيل وزير العدل ملف الدعوى مشفوعاً بتقرير النائب العام التمييزي على مجلس القضاء الأعلى الذي يبدي رأيه في إنفاذ العقوبة أو إبدالها بغيرها في خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر.
المادة 394- يضع رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى أو من ينتدبه من أعضاء المجلس تقريراً موجزاً عن وقائع القضية وعن الأدلة التي استند إليها الحكم وعن أسباب طلب العفو وعن رأيه في الطلب.
المادة 395- ينظر مجلس القضاء الأعلى، بعد سماع بيان مقرره وإطلاعه على الأوراق، في التهمة التي أسندت إلى المحكوم عليه وفي الأدلة التي ارتكز عليها الحكم وفي أسباب طلب العفو أو مقتضيات عقوبة الإعدام أو إبدالها بغيرها ويبدي رأيه سراً في رد الطلب أو قبوله مع اقتراح إبدال عقوبة الإعدام بغيرها ويضع تقريراً يرفعه إلى وزير العدل.
المادة 396- يؤلف مجلس القضاء الأعلى لجنة من ثلاثة من أعضائه للنظر في باقي طلبات العفو الخاص. للجنة، وفقاً للأصول السابق بيانها، أن تبت في طلب العفو عن الأحكام القاضية بعقوبات جنائية غير الإعدام أو بعقوبات جنحية.
المادة 397- يتوقف، عند تقديم طلب العفو، إنفاذ الحكم المبرم إذا كان قاضياً بالغرامة أو بالحبس أقل من سنة إذا لم يكن المحكوم عليه موقوفاً وذلك بناء على إشعار يرسله رئيس اللجنة إلى النائب العام التمييزي بورود طلب العفو عليها.
المادة 398- إذا رد رئيس الجمهورية طلب العفو فلا يجوز للمحكوم عليه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو لمدة عشر سنوات على الأقل أن يجدد طلبه قبل انقضاء ثلاث سنوات في الحالة الأولى وسنتين في الحالة الثانية على إبلاغه قرار الرد.
يجوز له تجديد طلب العفو بعد انقضاء سنة في الأحوال الأخرى.
لا يجوز له التماس العفو ثانية إذا كان الحكم قاضياً بالغرامة أو بالحبس سنة أو أقل. غير أن ذلك لا يحول دون استعمال رئيس الجمهورية حقه في الأمر بعرض طلب العفو الجديد على اللجنة.
المادة 399- إذا استجاب رئيس الجمهورية لطلب العفو فيصدر مرسوماً في هذا الشأن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 400- تنفذ القرارات القاضية بالتوقيف بوضع المقرر توقيفهم في أماكن التوقيف. يحبس المحكوم عليهم وتنفذ الأحكام الصادرة في حقهم بوضعهم في السجون.
المادة 401- تحدد وتنظم أماكن التوقيف والسجون بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء.
المادة 402- يتفقد كل من النائب العام الاستئنافي أو المالي وقاضي التحقيق والقاضي المنفرد الجزائي، مرة واحدة في الشهر، الأشخاص الموجودين في أماكن التوقيف والسجون التابعة لدوائرهم.
- لكل من هؤلاء أن يأمر المسؤولين عن أماكن التوقيف والسجون التابعين لدائرة عمله بإجراء التدابير التي يقتضيها التحقيق والمحاكمة.
المادة 403- على كل من النائب العام الاستئنافي أو المالي ومن القاضي المنفرد الجزائي، كل ضمن حدود اختصاصه، عندما يبلغه خبر توقيف أحد الأشخاص بصورة غير مشروعة، أن يطلق سراحه بعد أن يتحقق من عدم مشروعية احتجازه. إذا تبين لأي منهم أن هناك سبباً مشروعاً موجباً للتوقيف فيرسل الموقوف في الحال إلى المرجع القضائي المختص وينظم محضراً بالواقع.
إذا أهمل أي منهم العمل بما تقدم فيلاحق مسلكياً.
المادة 404- يقوم بإنفاذ الأحكام الجزائية المبرمة الصادرة عن محاكم الجنايات والاستئناف والتمييز النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم.
يقوم القاضي المنفرد الجزائي بإنفاذ الأحكام الصادرة عنه.
يؤمن تنفيذ خلاصات الأحكام بموجب تكليف خطي لقوى الأمن الداخلي.
المادة 405- تطبق أحكام المواد 53 وما يليها حتى المادة 65 ضمناً من قانون العقوبات والمواد 112 حتى 117 ضمناً منه في تنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية.
المادة 406- يحسب اليوم الذي يبدأ فيه التنفيذ من مدة العقوبة. يطلق سراح المحكوم عليه في اليوم الذي تنتهي فيه مدة العقوبة.
- إذا كانت مدة عقوبة الحبس المحكوم بها أربع وعشرين ساعة فينتهي تنفيذها في اليوم التالي لبدء التنفيذ.
- يبتدئ تنفيذ مدة العقوبة المانعة أو المقيدة للحرية من يوم القبض على المحكوم عليه إنفاذاً للحكم الصادر في حقه تحسم منها مدة توقيفه.
المادة 407 - إذا حكم ببراءة المتهم أو المدعى عليه من الجريمة التي أوقف من أجلها فيجب حسم مدة التوقيف من المدة التي يحكم عليه بها في أي جريمة أخرى يكون قد ارتكبها قبل أو أثناء توقيفه.
المادة 408- يكون حسم مدة التوقيف عند تعدد العقوبات المانعة أو المقيدة للحرية والمحكوم بها على المدعى عليه أو المتهم من العقوبة الأخف أولاً.
المادة 409- إذا كانت المحكوم عليها حبلى فيؤجل تنفيذ عقوبتها حتى انقضاء مدة عشرة أسابيع على الوضع.
المادة 410- إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مانعة أو مقيدة للحرية مصاباً بمرض يهدد حياته بالخطر فيمكن تنفيذ عقوبته في مستشفى السجن.
المادة 411- إذا أصيب بالجنون أو بمرضٍ عقلي خطير المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مانعة أو مقيدة للحرية فللنيابة العامة أن تأمر بوضعه في أحد المستشفيات المعدة للأمراض العقلية. تحسم المدة التي يقضيها في المستشفى من مدة العقوبة المحكوم عليه بها.
إذا استمر مرضه فتطبق في حقه أحكام القانون المتعلق بالمرضى العقليين.
المادة 412- يطلق سراح الموقوف عند صدور حكم بإعلان البراءة أو بإبطال التعقبات أو بعقوبة لا يقتضي تنفيذها الحبس أو عند صدور حكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة أو إذا كان الموقوف قد أمضى في توقيفه الاحتياطي مدة العقوبة المحكوم عليه بها.
المادة 413- إذا حكم بالتعويضات الشخصية وبالنفقات القضائية وبالغرامة، وكانت أموال المحكوم عليه لا تفي بذلك كله، فيجب اتباع الأولوية الآتية في التنفيذ.
أ- التعويضات الشخصية.
ب- النفقات القضائية.
ج- الغرامة.
المادة 414- تنفذ، بناء على طلب المدعي الشخصي، التعويضات الشخصية المحكوم بها وما عجله من رسوم ومصاريف قانونية وفقاً لأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية.
المادة 415- على المحكوم عليه بالنفقات القضائية أن يدفعها إلى صندوق خزينة الدولة في مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ إنذاره بعد أن يصبح الحكم مبرماً. إذا تخلف عن الدفع فيقرر النائب العام حبسه مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة عن كل عشرة آلاف ليرة. لا يجوز أن تجاوز مدة الحبس ستة أشهر كما لا يجوز حبس المحكوم عليه بدلاً من النفقات القضائية إذا كان قاصراً عند ارتكاب الجريمة.
إذا تجاوزت مدة توقيف المدعى عليه عقوبة الحبس المحكوم عليه بها فيحسم ما يعادلها من الغرامة والنفقات القضائية المحكوم بها وفقاً للبدل المشار إليه أعلاه.
المادة 416- تطبق قاعدة التقسيم المبينة في المادة 53 من قانون العقوبات على النفقات القضائية.
المادة 417- إذا نفذ المحكوم عليه مدة الحبس التي استبدلت من الغرامة والنفقات القضائية فيتلاشى دين الخزينة.
المادة 418- إذا حبس المحكوم عليه إيفاء للغرامة والنفقات القضائية وأظهر رغبته وهو في السجن في أن يفي دينه تجاه الدولة، أمر النائب العام أو من يقوم مقامه بإخراجه من السجن وإحضاره إليه لدفع الأموال المترتبة بعد حسم القيمة التي توازي المدة التي قضاها في الحبس.
إذا أدى المحكوم عليه لدى توقيفه المبلغ المطلوب منه بكامله أخلي سبيله في الحال وأصبح القرار باستبدال الحبس بالغرامة والنفقات القضائية لاغياً.
المادة 419- عند وفاة المحكوم عليه أو فراره أو فقدانه الأهلية تحصل النفقات القضائية والغرامة بمعرفة وزارة المال كما تحصل الأموال الأميرية.
المادة 420- لا ينفذ الحكم بالإعدام إلا بعد استطلاع رأي لجنة العفو وموافقة رئيس الجمهورية.
ينفذ الحكم بموجب مرسوم يحدد مكان ووسيلة التنفيذ.
يحظر إنفاذ حكم الإعدام أيام الآحاد والجُمع والأعياد الوطنية والدينية.
لا ينفذ حكم الإعدام بالحامل إلا بعد انصرام مدة عشرة أسابيع على وضع حملها.
المادة 421- يجري إنفاذ الحكم بالإعدام بحضور الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم:
أ- رئيس الهيئة التي أصدرت الحكم. عند تعذر حضوره يكلف الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز قاضياً لهذا الغرض.
ب- النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو أحد معاونيه.
ج- قاض من محكمة الدرجة الأولى المدنية التابع لها مكان التنفيذ.
د- كاتب المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم.
هـ- محامي المحكوم عليه.
و- أحد رجال الدين من الطائفة التي ينتمي إليها المحكوم عليه.
ز- مدير السجن.
ح- قائد الشرطة القضائية في بيروت أو من ينتدبه أو قائد سرية الدرك التابع له مكان التنفيذ أو من ينتدبه.
ط- طبيب السجن أو الطبيب الشرعي في المنطقة.
المادة 422- يسأل القاضي المدني، المشار إليه في الفقرة (ج) من المادة السابقة، المحكوم عليه عما إذا كان لديه ما يريد قوله أو بيانه قبل إنفاذ الحكم به. يدون ذلك في محضر خاص يوقعه مع كاتبه.
المادة 423- ينظم كاتب المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم محضراً بإنفاذ الإعدام يوقعه من ذكروا في الفقرات (أ) و (ب) و(د) من المادة 421 من هذا القانون في المكان الذي تم فيه التنفيذ.
تعلق صورة عن هذا المحضر مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة في مكان تنفيذ الحكم.
ينسخ الكاتب محضر انفاذ الحكم في ذيل أصل الحكم المحفوظ لدى المحكمة.
المادة 424- يحظر نشر أي بيان في الصحف يتعلق بتنفيذ الإعدام ما عدا المحضر المشار إليه في المادة السابقة. كل مخالفة لهذا الحظر يعرض مرتكبها للعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 420 من قانون العقوبات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 425- ترتفع يد المحكمة عن الدعوى عندما تصدر حكمها فيها.
المادة 426- إذا وقع في الحكم أو في القرار الصادر عن أحد المراجع القضائية خطأ مادي بحت سواء أكان كتابياً أم حسابياً، فيمكن لهذا المرجع أن يصحح الخطأ من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب أحد فرقاء الدعوى. 
يقضي بالتصحيح في غرفة المذاكرة ويدون التصحيح الذي يصدر على هامش الحكم أو القرار.
المادة 427- تختص المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بالنظر في طلب تفسيره. تقضي به بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 428- يلغى قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الصادر في 18/9/1948 وتعديلاته، كما تلغى جميع الأحكام والنصوص التشريعية المخالفة أو المتعارضة مع هذا القانون.
المادة 429- يعمل بهذا القانون بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

